# Hi! Any Clomid takers out there?



## Gemz3012

hi everyone

Me and my partner are about to start treatment with Clomid. 
I had been diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago so we have been lucky with quickness of help we have had with our referral. 

I was wondering if any one had been on Clomid and what side effects or luck they had
Thanks
X


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi,

I'd be interested in any responses too! 

I've just started taking it - finished my last tablet on Weds. Apart from being utterly paranoid about side effects I've been absolutely fine. I got really worked up the first day of taking it and nearly had a panic attack (my heart was racing!) but I think it was just stress unrelated to the clomid. I've felt a bit bloated (keep checking in the mirror lol) and had the odd twinge in my abdomen but I'm probably reading too much into it. I have felt a bit dry down below, which I've read is quite common. Our doctor really stressed the side effects when they prescribed it and it made me think the worst! 

I've not felt any side effects at all since I've finished them... Fingers crossed the rest of the month will be like that!

Hope it works first time  

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Hi both. I have just finished my first course of clomid. I have PCOS and have had no AF since stopping the pill in March last year - either naturally or progesterone induced. I too was worried about side effects of clomid but really haven't had anything - only some very mild dizziness. I had my first monitoring scan at the end of the week and there were two promising follicles on one ovary with one being almost the right size for ovulation and my lining was not looking bad either. Don't have to go for any more monitoring scans this cycle just the progesterone test at the end of next week to see whether I did go on to ovulate. Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Neon_Star

Wow that is fantastic news, very positive!!! I have my scan on Tuesday so will report back...

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Yes I was surprised really. Half of me was hoping for something positive but the realistic part was saying I might well not get a response on the first round. I was sure I would have problems with my lining having had no AF after meds to try and induce it. I have a good friend with endo and she got a BFP on her first round of clomid. She went on to have a second son too. Not sure whether that was with clomid or naturally. It's always encouraging to hear positive stories. Let us know how you get on next week x


----------



## Neon_Star

Hiya,

I thought if report back on this as my paranoia has set in again.

My sides have been aching for 2 days, almost like i can feel my ovaries. I just bent down to pick something up off carpet and I've had a really sharp pain on my right hand side just above my hip. It feels like something has 'popped' or burst like a mini explosion inside. It's really really sore now and if I press on my side it stings. 

It's only cd10 for me  but could this mean I've ovulated early? I don't normally get ovulation pain so this is a new one for me. I'm in bed with a wheat bag now, hurts to move around.

I'll be interested to see what the scan shows on Tuesday but I am mega worried, never felt anything like it!


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone, 

I have just finished my first cycle of clomid, I read on here that taking it night helps with the side effects, so that's what I did and it seemed to work. Although I am becoming obsessive over the slightest twinges or pains, constantly wondering what's going on in there! 

My only concern is that you are all mentioning scans? I've not been offered one should I chase it up? My consultant only works a Thursday and her Secretary is rather useless (she forgot to post my prescription...twice!)


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi,

emmapoppy - Don't worry I guess it's only natural to be obsessive, I'm obsessive too, it's hard not to be when you want it to work so badly! My doc told me I couldn't take the clomid unless I got an appointment for a day 12 scan. I had to ring when I started AF to get permission to take it once I got the scan booked, so they could monitor the first cycle. Also a blood test on day 21. The scan is just to check I'm not overstimulated, that the clomid is working on maturing my follicles and measure the uterine lining. The scan is only for the first cycle. I have read around and some people don't seem to get offered a scan depending on the clinic.

Cazza - I don't know the answer to your question re follicles. It is all new to me but wishing you the best of luck! 

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Hi again,

Neon star- sorry to hear you have been in discomfort. If I were you I would contact your treatment centre tomorrow about your symptoms. It may well be perfectly normal. It's a shame to be worrying if it is and they may well be able to put your mind at rest. 

Emmapoppy - the monitoring scans are to see your response to the treatment and I would think you should be having them. They look for a maturing follicle so you can time intercourse to give you the best chances of conceiving and also to take a progesterone blood test a week after seeing the mature follicle which will show whether you did actually ovulate. If you get pregnant you obviously know you ovulated but if not they need to know whether to carry on the same dose of clomid or increase if blood test shows you didn't ovulate xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Hiya, 

Just to update I had my day 12 scan. Was very uneventful. The scanning ladies wouldn't give me the results there and then. I have to wait until after my day 21 blood work comes in so the consultant can look at the results then I have to ring up to find out!

So I'm none the wiser as to whether the clomid is working or not!!! 

Sooo much waiting... People going through fertility issues must have the patiences of saints!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi , Great to find a group of everyone currently taking Chlomid.

I have just finished my 5 days of Medroxyprogesterone to start my cycle so expecting AF within next couple of days. Fingers Crossed!!

Then due to begin first round of Chlomid on Day 2. Feel pretty nervous about the rest of the month ahead

xxx


----------



## Neon_Star

Welcome to the clomid club!

Sending you best wishes and good luck. Let's hope clomid turns out to the the magic pill everyone says! 

Xx


----------



## chickychick

It is nice to have a group all at about the same point in treatment. I am surprised at how much the approach seems to vary at different treatment centres. There is a lot of waiting (nervously) and desperately hoping that your body is going to play game and respond to the treatment. Although other people tell you not to worry it can be easier said than done. I know it has been a real roller coaster of emotions for me xx


----------



## Laura14

Hi everyone

I have just finished my 3rd cyle of Clomid and I haven't had a scan. The only side effects I had was hot flushes and feeling sick but I started to take it at night as I slept through most of it .

Xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

I'm busy analysing every little twinge that i feel hoping that the Medroxyprogesterone has worked and AF will arrive so I can get started on Chlomid.

Only other instructions I have from the clinic is to then book a blood test for day 21 to see if I've ovulated.
A friend has leant me the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor so I can check when I'm ovulating...
In theory I'm planning to try and keep the DH unaware of my 'fertile time' ... So he just thinks its his lucky day   ...  (I hope I can keep myself from becoming obsessed with monitoring ovulation)

Feels great to have a platform to voice these worries xxx


----------



## Neon_Star

I've got the Clearblue ovulation monitor too! Since my AF ended we have decided to have sex every other day for the whole cycle. I'm so irregular that it made sense but using the monitor for peace of mind. I used it twice before and it really got my hopes up so this time I'm not gonna rely on it too much and not let it dictate the process. Since I finished AF it's saying 'high', no smiley faces yet!

This past 5 days I've been having the hot flushes at night. The pain/inflamed feeling seems to have subsided now. My abdomen area seems relatively back to normal. My wheat bag has helped. I'm just getting lots of bed rest after work and keeping warm. My back has been spasming since taking the tablets but that probably unrelated to clomid (?) so having acupuncture and massage on Saturday. I really rate it as it solved a long term back problem a few years ago when the dr and painkillers failed to offer relief. Thought it couldn't do any harm to give it a go for fertility and endo problems too.

I agree it's great to have the moral support from others going through the same thing!   

I also took the tablets at night. My first one I took during the day and I was just paranoid the whole time. Better to sleep through it! So easy to over analyse!


/links


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Neon_Star, taking the tablets at night is a good idea. Its the last thing I think about before I fall asleep anyway so I might as well. Plus I always used to take my pill before bed too so will feel more natural.

Wish AF would hurry up! xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

AF has arrived today... Time to get this show on the road I suppose. 

Will start Chlomid tomorrow on Day 2 xxxx


----------



## Neon_Star

Good luck AC Hopeful!!!!   

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

THanks Neon Star, How is your back pain?xx


----------



## Neon_Star

It's still spasming tbh and I'm very tired today. Acupuncture can't come soon enough! Thanks for asking!  

Think this month is going to drag so much!

Xx


----------



## emmapoppy

I think you're right neon star this month is taking ages and it's only the 6th! A spot has appeared on my face which I'm hoping is a sign that I'm going ovulate, although the opk hasn't given a positive result as yet. Or it could be a sign of stress from work/interview for newjob/overall stress of ttc?! 

Has anyone had any side effects or symptoms after finishing the tablets? I feel quite normal apart from a headache. Xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi everyone,

Me and my DP have been told we have unexplained infertility. My tests all showed I was ovulating fine and I had to have a Lap & Dye to check my tubes were all clear. Anyway, next step was Clomid which I kind of didn't understand as I was ovulating already but I'll give anything a shot. We are moving on to IUI either next month or the one after but I am currently on my fifth cycle of Clomid and I thought I'd share my experience. 

The first month I had no symptoms except really painful ovaries (stabbing pains, tenderness, hurt to sit down at times) and bloating. I did notice I was getting a little more tears than normal but nothing as bad as I expected. The 2nd & 3rd cycles I had very few symptoms except the odd mood swing. I'd go home from work happy and within minutes I would go into a really bad mood, then come back out of it just as quickly and get tears because I'd been in a bad mood   

Cycle four, once again hardly any symptoms but AF was six days late which I have never in my life had before, then I had the heaviest AF I'd ever had but it finished more quickly (only 2/3 days total). Now on my fifth cycle and I once again have really horrendous pain on my right side. My right ovary feels bruised and really tender and I am so bloated my tummy is solid and my jeans feel uncomfortable. It's been like this for about 18 hours now but seems to be getting better. I always seem to ovulate around day 14 and it's kind of nice that on Clomid I can feel my ovaries working even though it hurts! 

I just wanted to to know that every month might be different and clomid can also change the length of your cycles which is really tough because if it makes them longer you can't help but think you might have a BFP. I wish you all the best of luck on your cycles and hope you don't have too many side effects except perhaps a nice BFP  

xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Thanks so much for your update Cinnamon75.

Really good to get an insight into how you've found it and how its varied for you over a few months.

I'm now having the heaviest AF I've had for years - But pleased to have taken my first Chlomid tablets today.

Best of luck with your IUI next month xxxx


----------



## Sparklestar

Hi ladies, can I join your Clomid club? I've got PCOS and we've been ttc for 2 years. Going to take my first Clomid pill tonight (50mg), and super anxious after reading so much online about horrible side effects - my PMT is bad enough as it is! Really reassuring to find this thread and read your posts. So easy to go crazy on your own when no-one you know has any problems ttc.  Wishing you all much luck on your journeys. xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Sparklestar!

We're just one day apart with our first Chlomid Pills....So good to have people up to exactly the same place. Let me know how you find it. 

I'm trying not to over analyse every twinge!xxx


----------



## lilac789

Hi, I hope you don't mind me posting here. I am new to the forum and currently on my first round of Clomid and thought it would be good to have a group of ladies to chat with and discuss symptoms etc and track each others journeys to motherhood. 

I have been on the pill/implant since 17 which masked my symptoms and only started ttc in May last year. There is a history of PCOS in my family and I am a Clomid baby myself, so I always knew that I would have problems conceiving naturally. 

I have never really had a cycle unless on the pill so trying to track dates and cycles is quite hard for me!

I took my first round of provera and Clomid in Jan and am now on CD9. I've similar symptoms to others on here. Lots of cramps around my ovaries and needing a hot water bottle!

I don't have any scans booked in. My hospital gave me a clomid and provera prescription for 3 cycles and booked a follow up appointment for 4 months time and told me to visit GP on CD21 and CD28 for blood tests.

I'm really new to all this and would appreciate any advice!

Good luck to all of you


----------



## chickychick

Hi lilac 789. I am much like you with regard to cycles. I have been on the pill much of the time since I was 19 and the past two times I stopped taking it I didn't get any AF. The time before this was when I found out I had PCOS. I did have some natural AF when younger but cannot remember how regular they were. Anyway I don't know that I can offer any advice exactly. Just think we have to keep hoping for the best. If you are a clomid baby that has got to be hopeful! Jules Oliver took clomid and she now has 4 children. Everywhere seems to differ with regards to monitoring scans and blood tests. I had my blood taken yesterday to check progesterone just over a week after they saw a mature follicle on ultrasound. Most other people here though seem to be having set CD21 tests. If I haven't ovulated this cycle they will increase my clomid dose next cycle and repeat scan & bloods x


----------



## lilac789

Hi chickychic, thanks for replying. Your background sounds just like mine! At least I'm not alone! My friend asked me earlier when I'm supposed to ovulate and just said I have no idea! I'm charting and have opks ready so fingers crossed. I guess this cycle will be a learning curve. Finger la crossed for you too!


----------



## chickychick

I think you can ovulate anytime from about CD10. That's when my treatment centre starts the monitoring scans. They then tell you to have sex every couple of days for a week after they see a mature follicle on scan. Basically when ovulation occurs will vary a bit for everyone as do the length of normal cycles. In a normal cycle ovulation is around CD14. I haven't bothered with any fertility monitoring kits so don't know anything about them but then I have had the scan.


----------



## Neon_Star

Good luck to everyone! Lovely to hear from others who are going through the same thing! Being able to talk about it is the best support for me!

It's cd 16 for me. I tried out acupuncture today, not feeling a whole lot different tbh but I'm at the stage where I'll give anything a go! It was relaxing and gave me time to think. My symptoms/side effects from clomid have subsided loads. I sort of forgot i'd taken it but this evening I'm getting über stabby cramps in the belly button area. I'm sure I'm due to ovulate soon tho but my clearblue monitor is still saying 'high'... I've had to buy more sticks with all this testing!

I'm feeling optimistic now and I'm excited for all of us!


----------



## Frumafran

Hi everyone, can I join the Clomid club?! Was so happy to find this thread and see so many people's stories, now I don't feel so alone 

Me and DH have been TTC for almost 2 years now, initial bloods showed I wasn't ovulating, they think this might be because I was on the pill for so long it messed with my hormones. 1st cycle I was put into 50mg, scan and blood test confirmed I didn't ovulate (progesterone level was below 1). I was devastated as I'd really tried to be so positive about it all. Second cycle they doubled my dose to 100mg and I had another scan, was convinced it wouldn't have worked but she showed me I had 2 mature follicles (one 11.5mm and one 13.5mm). Blood test confirmed I ovulated, but AF still arrived on CD29. We were so thrilled I had ovulated, I was heartbroken, but then picked myself backup and started taking Clomid again. I got cramps around ovulation last  time, waiting for them again but nothing so far, and I won't get a scan or blood test this month so analysing every twinge! I think Clomid might make me moody/emotional but so hard to tell if that's the Clomid or just me! Fingers crossed it's third time lucky for us, baby dust to all of you xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Frumafran,

Welcome to the group! I'm really finding comfort in each persons story - makes me realise how common our problems are! All our stories are so similar.

Sorry for your disappointment on your last round - but great that taking 100mg made you ovulated. 
So maybe think of this as just your second round rather than the third (as the 50mg didn't work)

I've read in a lot of different places now that your chances of a BFP really does increase month by month on Chlomid..so definitely worth staying positive!!

I'm on CD3 today of my 1st round....not noticing any side effects yet i don't think apart from waking up absolutely BOILING in the middle of the night!! Difficult to put this down to Chlomid or just really heavy AF still in full attack  

fingers crossed for us all xxxxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

I've just ordered some PreSeed as I've read a lot of good things about it - especially as Chlomid is know to dry up CM.
As my DH has a low sperm count I thought any assistance in assuring the sperm can travel easily can only be a good thing!

CDs really do go so slowly when you're counting them tho don't they?! 

I'm dying to see if I ovulate this month... Clear Blue Fertility Monitor ready to go..

Hope you all have a good week
xxx


----------



## lilac789

Fingers crossed for you AC Hopeful. I'm on cd11 and been using ovulation sticks for the last few days. Nothing yet but fingers crossed I will ovulate this month. The days are definitely dragging when you monitor every little thing. I feel really tired today and the cramps have stopped now. My temperature also went down a little this morning. I'm hoping it doesn't mean that I haven't ovulated. Let us know how you get on with the preseed. I was thinking of ordering some as the Clomid has def dried cm. 

Fingers crossed for you all


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Lilac789, Preseed will arrive tomorrow so I'll let you know!!
Sounds good the fact it comes with applicator so you can do all the preparation yourself beforehand... I'm very aware I don't want sex to become purely about trying to get pregnant (probably fooling myself on that one!) but got to try.....so might keep the preseed discreet from DH, although he knows I've ordered it!

I haven't been booked in for a scan this cycle...just a blood test on CD21 But we're actually going to be away for 10 days from CD18 which is annoying...I'm going to ask the clinic if I can have my bloods done earlier? Day 16/17..as I should've ovulated by then really on Chlomid shouldn't I?

I got my CDs wrong in my last post I'm on CD5 today (taking Chlomid 2-6) so last tablets tomorrow. Hoping so much that I ovulate. 

Not even crossed my mind there might be a BFP this cycle to be honest...I just want to Ovulate at least!  
Looking forward to hearing all of your Chlomid updates!
(Do you think FF can get addictive?!)

 xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Thanks for the welcome AC_Hopeful, and hello to all other newbies going through this crazy thing with us. CD4 for me and no really noticeable side effects yet. I'm moody and have random pains but no more than I would expect from usual PMT. Am with you on the hot nights though! I'm waking at least once feeling super duper hot.

I found out today that I'm booked in for an HSG on Thursday. Does anyone know if it's ok to have one of these on Clomid? I can't find anything online to say I can't but the fertility clinic booked me in for HSG, whereas GP prescribed me clomid and chances are one isn't talking to the other!


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi sparkle star. When I had my HSG the fertility clinic were adamant I had to abstain from sex from after my AF had finished until after the procedure as you can't have any chance of pregnancy when you have it. they asked me 3-4 times whether I'd had sex and triple check I wasn't pregnant. I had mine through the clinic though. The ladies were very nice and whilst there is a little discomfort it wasn't horrendous. A little cramping afterwards but nowhere near the level of the AF pain I experience. It may be a little problematic as you won't be able to have as much sex on the clomid round you have the HSG. Though I've read HSGs can make you extra fertile for 3 months afterwards by flushing out your reproductive bits... It didn't work for me but you never know!  

AC Hopeful- good idea with the preseed. I went for Conceive Plus Fertility Lubricant and it has helped and definitely needed for the dryness when taking clomid.

I'm really achy today... Fingers crossed for ovulating! My bloody clearblue digital monitor is still saying 'high', I'm going through sticks fast!


----------



## chickychick

I had the same experience about the HSG. Abstinence and them doing a pregnancy test the day of the HSG. You must not be pregnant when you have it done. I am surprised it wasn't done before you started clomid as it's to make sure the tubes are clear. I had to have one before I could start clomid. 

Likewise I only had slight discomfort/ cramping with it. Hope you get it all sorted ok x


----------



## Sparklestar

Thanks ladies. Hopefully I'll be ok - will only be CD8 when have HSG so def not pregnant. To be on safe side am abstaining until then as well (think DH is glad to have a break!). Did any of you take paracetamol beforehand and did it help with the cramps?
Top tip about preseed, have read good things about it. Also I've read a few forums which swear by grapefruit juice to help cm too. Will be trying that today! I'm really thirsty all the time at the moment which doesn't bode well for sperm loving cm...


----------



## emmapoppy

I had a couple of paracetamol beforehand, it did help (if only psychologically!). I think it was the antibiotics that made me feel nauseous and a painful tummy for two days. It was interesting to see my tubes though they were more wiggly shaped than I expected


----------



## Neon_Star

Emmapoppy- haha yes I thought that too about my tubes, they were so much thinner and wiggly than on diagrams lol! At first I couldn't believe I was looking at my innards!

Sparklestar- I took codine, recommended by my GP before I went. I take codine for my AF endo pain so I had it to spare. If you have anything stronger take that. My GP recommended taking it about 40 mins before appointment so it's in your system.

Hope it goes well xx


----------



## chickychick

I was recommended to take paracetamol which I did as a precaution. It is a bit weird seeing your insides! Best of luck with it. You'll be fine I'm sure x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Girls,
Hope you're all having a good week. I didn't have an HSG either before starting Chlomid which I was surprised at!

I called the clinic today to tell them that I'm away from CD19 and ask could I book a blood test on CD17/18 instead of 21 but the nurse said there really isn't any point as that is too early. Needs to be CD21.

Feel a bit fed up that I won't know for certain now if the Chlomid has actually made me ovulate this month. I know I can still use the sticks and the fertility monitor but I wanted to know for sure 
Never mind..

*Sparklestar* Good luck tomorrow hope it goes well. xxx


----------



## chickychick

Hi ladies. Just wanted to bring some positive news to the thread. I phoned up for my progesterone results today and it was above the level to indicate ovulation so I have ovulated on my first cycle of clomid at 50mg. I am really chuffed as I thought my hormones were well and truly up the swany with PCOS and wasn't expecting much from this first cycle. I didn't have my test on CD21 but just a week after they saw a mature follicle which ended up being CD18. Really hoping you may all go on to have success with this first hurdle xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Chickychic that is great news!! So pleased for you! At least you know now thats all it has taken to kick start your ovaries!! Always lovely to hear positive news too.

What do you mean 'the week after the follicle ended up being CD18?' (Sorry if I'm being dumb)  Do you mean it had been there since CD18?
xx


----------



## chickychick

Sorry about the confusion. I had my blood test done on CD18 which was a week after they saw a mature follicle on my ovaries.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah right ok! That makes sense. Great that you're being monitored so closely! 
They haven't mentioned scans to me yet, only blood tests on CD21. 

Great to hear positive progress  x


----------



## Neon_Star

Chickychic that's fantastic news!!! Really positive!  I really hope that it works for you!!!

AC Hopeful- that's a shame about the blood work but don't let it dampen your  time away. The not knowing is the hardest thing but carry on as if you have ovulated, you never know what could happen.

I have my blood test tomoz morning and I'm gunna ring up the clinic on Friday about my scan and blood results. I hope that they'll have them ready as I don't want to go the weekend thinking about if I've ovulated or not. Will let you know how that goes on Friday. 

I'm feeling quite run down and ever so slightly nauseous at the mo. Everything is grossing me out and I'm v irritable lol. My sleep has been so broken by how boiling hot I've been getting in the night. My clearblue digital ovulation kit has been utterly useless, it's been showing 'high' since CD6 and tomoz will be CD21.  here's to being grumpy haha!


----------



## Sparklestar

Chickychic That's fab news! So pleased for you, and gives me hope!

AC_Hopeful Shame about the blood test. I too am in the dark this month - no monitoring at all, so I'm just assuming it's working and hoping for the best. Let's hope positive thinking works for both of us 

Last Clomid tonight and HSG tomorrow. Bit nervous but feeling empowered that at least I'm throwing everything at it this month!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

You're right Sparklestar & Neon_Star it's so important to stay positive!     
All this wondering makes the time pass far too slowly!

Neon_Star that is annoying for you about the Clear Blue Kit...I haven't used mine yet...But is 'High' not good? Does that not mean High Fertility?

I have read in a few places that the kits aren't recommended for people on Chlomid..(I plan to use mine anyway!) so don't feel too disheartened! You never know..
Your queasiness could mean something amazing?!?!  
xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Morning ladies,
Hope your HSG goes ok today Sparklestar.

Has anyone else found this inbetween time a bit strange? I don't know...its been all go since getting my prescription with 5 days of medroxypreogesterone then waiting 3 days for AF, then taking Chlomid on CD2-6....But now I feel a bit in limbo with nothing but thinking time now on CD8.

Too early to use the Fertility Monitor really isn't it? Not sure what day it is best to use the sticks from really?
It's my first day off work in about 2 weeks! So I think I'm definitely just needing a distraction! xx


----------



## chickychick

Unfortunately after yesterday's positive AF started last night. I am disappointed as for the first time there was actually the real possibility of a BFP. Still I have to remember that it can take up to a year for women without fertility issues to conceive. This is my first AF in almost a year so probably everything needs to be cleared out. So I am now on my second clomid cycle. Fingers crossed for this round.

I had to start clomid without AF as I had no cycles and think I ovulated around CD14 if that's any help but AF has come CD23. Does anyone know if there are fertility monitors that can be used whilst on fertility treatment? I won't have anymore monitoring scans so a kit to use would be useful if there is something xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Chickychic I'm so sorry it's not worked this time around but it is positive that you've had an AF for the first time in ages. Wishing you the best on this round! I have the clearblue digital monitor. It worked much better when we were trying naturally and properly tracked my hormone levels. On clomid it's constantly saying high so maybe it's confused! The 2 times I used it previously I'd  already had the smiley faces to say I've ovulated. Not sure if the clomid has messed up my levels so the monitor can't figure out what's going on.

AC Hopeful- yes it is positive when it says high but what i really want is for the smiley faces to appear. I really have no idea if I've ovulated and I think it's been a bit of a waste of money, I've gone through a whole pack if sticks and each box is 20 quid. I'm none the wiser either way. Definitely distract yourself and keep busy! Time is going sooo slow!

Fingers crossed for us


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies,

Well done chickychic on finally ovulating. That has to be a positive even if af did arrive. I've been using ovulation sticks and they are all showing negative. I have read that they aren't very good for people taking clomid due to the change in hormones but i'll keep using them until I run out and keep you updated on if I get a positive. 

I'm now on CD14 and due for bloods on CD21 and CD28. Fingers crossed. Last time I phoned for results they wouldn't give them to me over the phone but i'll try ringing again now I am on some medication. 

This in between stage is a bit strange. All symptoms have now subsided and I feel, well, normal.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah Lilac789 I've only just realised we're both on the North East group too!!  Fingers crossed you get good results from your bloods. Let us know how you get on.

Chickychic its definitely such positive result that you're ovulating and AF came so promptly. means next cycle you'll know exactly whats happening xx


----------



## lilac789

Yes we are AC_hopeful! 
Did an opk tonight and I can't tell if it's positive  It's darker than the others I've done but not the same as the test strip. 
Now I wish I bought a fancy digital one!


----------



## chickychick

Thanks girls. I had a little tear with my partner tonight. You can't help getting your hopes up but I'm ok. This game is certainly all about waiting & hoping, hoping & waiting. I read that fertility monitors are not suitable for people with PCOS or undergoing fertility treatment. I guess because it does artificial things with your hormones. I am going to email my treatment centre and ask them. Any good suggestions on how to boost chances of conception once you do ovulate? I haven't really given it much attention as until I started treatment I had given up on natural ovulation because of having PCOS and no AF in so long xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Aww I'm so sorry Chickychic  

I've read/tried all sorts of weird stuff. This time we have really gone for it. 2 years TTC and no luck... Plus I don't want to take clomid for ages!

- We are having sex every other day on this cycle
- Taking folic acid everyday
- DH taking multi vitamins for men 
- Using a sperm friendly lube (I've got conceive plus but there's preseed)
- Had acupuncture twice
- Using CB ov monitor tho as I've said it's not been so helpful this time, if I have to do it again I won't use it
- Pineapple juice and Brazil nuts to increase womb lining for implantation, 
- Taking royal jelly supplements
- Tried reducing stress levels and staying distracted, a watched pot never boils has been my philosophy though easier said than done! It's so easy to be obsessed! 

There are other things too:
- There is also agnus castus supplement (tho I'm not taking this whilst taking clomid as it's quite strong and seen as a herbal alternative to clomid)
- there's charting your body temp but I've never done this

Xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

Aw chickychic, totally understandable to get teary. This crazy process takes it's toll on all of us. But keep remembering you ovulated - this is massive positive right? Clomid is doing it's stuff and there's a chance. Next time will be the time for you - this was just the practice cycle   Sending hugs and babydust your way.

Neon_star - you're a pro! So many top tips. Thanks for sharing them. I've been doing quite a few of these too - fingers crossed they work this time. I've also been temperature charting for a couple of months. You need to take it first thing in the morning before getting out of bed, at the same time every day. It's super inconvenient but quite interesting to see the results. They say it's second only to a blood test to confirm ovulation. Sadly on a normal cycle with PCOS it's so erratic it's a bit like the rocky mountains so more difficult to decipher than in non pcos women. Clomid is meant to improve that though I think so I'm temping again this month just in case.

Had my HSG today. Was TERRIFIED on the way in, but it actually wasn't too bad. Followed your very helpful advice and took 2 co-codamol 30 mins before. Having cramps still now, but that was happening with the Clomid anyway. Good news is I have at least one clear tube - yay! They couldn't tell if the other one was working as apparently I had a 'turned womb' (whatever that is!). She definitely said it should be possible for me to get pregnant though so I'll take that.

One hurdle down, next hurdle = actually ovulating. Come on Clomid do your stuff!  xxx


----------



## chickychick

Thank you. Glad you got through the HSG and that the results were positive. I too was terrified about the procedure and worried about what else it might show but thankfully neither of these fears were warranted. You're right it does feel like one hurdle after another too. Never mind we must be made of tough stuff to keep going - think we should all give ourselves a pat on the back!   xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Glad the HSG was ok in the end SparkleStar! Each of these procedures is definitely another box ticked and positive steps forward!

Chickchic totally understand the tears...as it all mounts up counting every day..waiting & hoping. Such a huge positive that youll know exactly where you are in your cycle from now on tho!

Thanks for all the extra tips Neon_Star!! I love both pineapple juice & Brazil nuts so more than happy to add them in! I'm taking folic acid too included in the Centrum Multi Vitamin Precnancy Care.

Re the fertility monitor I've borrowed mine from a friend..but tbh, every instruction guide says unreliable if on hormone treatment or with pcos...so I almost wonder if the only reason I'm wanting is so I can keep busy monitoring something!
I think Neon Stars plan of sex every other day sounds pretty fool proof and a sure way of catching ovulation.

I sneakily used the preseed tonight for the first time..using the applicator about 15mins beforehand..DH was none the wiser..


----------



## lilac789

This is my list:
Tesco multi plus+ pregnancy vitamins and minerals
Daily waking basal body temp charting (not showing much yet)
One step opk stick tests (not showing anything yet)
CM charting
Pineapple juice
Doing the deed every other day

OH is also taking male conception support multi vitamins and minerals. 

Most of it seems pointless with PCOS and clomid but it keeps me busy!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

MAJOR hot flushes through the night last night and seriously weird dreams!! Woke up absolutely boiling about 4 times, Think reading FF just before I go to sleep is prob sending my brain on overdrive ?

So re Pineapple Juice, would eating fresh pineapple have the same benefit?xxx


----------



## lilac789

I'm not feeling too good at all today. Didn't sleep well and feel very nauseous this morning. Trying not to read too much into it. 

I would imagine eating pineapple would be the same as drinking juice?


----------



## Neon_Star

Hiya

It's something about pineapple core that is meant to be good for your lining. They say fresh pineapple juice as it's got everything in. I've stocked up! This may help:

http://natural-fertility-info.com/bromelain-pineapple-for-implantation.html

I rang up the clinic... My day 12 scan results still haven't been looked at by a doctor but my progesterone from yesterday's blood test was 79 which is fantastic! So this surely means I've ovulated (and at a normal time for once)? I find out Tuesday about the scan results.

I'm getting v mild AF type cramps and feel v slightly queasy. My hot flysges have subsided but they are murder! Try to get as much sleep as you can AC Hopeful (easier said than done), I turfed my DH into the spare room as disturbed sleep is a nightmare!

/links


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah Neon_Star that result is fantastic!! 79 is so high!! Doesn't it just need to be over 30 to show ovulation?

So what CD are you up to now?
Thanks for the pineapple article! So are you drinking the juice right the way through the cycle? But just having pineapple core after ovulation?

I hope you're feeling ok Lilac789. So hard when we're all analysing every single cramp & sickness feeling 

xxx


----------



## Neon_Star

I'm on CD22 today.

Yes I think so. My doc said my last result of 39 (which was on cd2 was borderline so I may have ovulated but later than the norm. As I'm so irregular and erratic it's a relief to know I've ovulated at the proper time and if this cycle is unsuccessful my cycle will be a reasonable length (last cycle was 47 days long!)

I've only started drinking pineapple juice today. As the article says it can be detrimental in the early stages of your cycle because of the acidity interfering with your CM. Now I know I've ovulated I'm going to drink loads to help implantation. It's worth a shot!

Big hugs lilac!


----------



## chickychick

AC_hopeful. Just wondering who recommended pre-seed to you? I feel really stupid as I didn't realise normal lubricant could be toxic to sperm. Perhaps that has contributed in part to lack of BFP this month x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Chickchic,
Don't feel stupid I had no idea normal lubricant was toxic either! I just happened to read somewhere on fertility friends on someones list of extras they were using to assist their DH's low sperm count!

I just ordered it on amazon and it arrived really quickly xx


/links


----------



## chickychick

Thanks. I googled it, found it on Amazon and ordered some as it got great reviews. Worth a try! x


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi ladies!

Coincidence but talking of food to eat ttc the daily mail posted an article today:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2947717/How-eat-pregnant-Chilli-fat-milk-chicken-citrus-fruits-help-woman-conceive-says-fertility-expert.html

On Monday it's about what men should eat

May be of interest Xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Thanks Neon_Star.

Good to use as much info as possible! 

Just out of interest what CD do you all usually start using the OPKs? I know you're supposed to do it for 10 consecutive days aren't you? (I'm just using the normal OP sticks this cycle as I hadnt realised I needed to set up the CBFM on CD1)

Hope you all have a lovely Valentines weekend xxx


----------



## chickychick

I contacted my treatment centre about fertility monitors, ovulation sticks etc and they advised against using them. Their advice was the best chance you give yourself of conceiving once you ovulate is to relax (much easier said than done as we know!!) and of course to have sex nice & regularly   xx


----------



## Neon_Star

I agree with Chickychic, mine hasn't worked at all this cycle. Still saying high.

I don't know when you're meant to use them AC Hopeful, I gave the digital monitor which flashes when I'm meant to test

Xx


----------



## Sparklestar

AC_Hopeful I'm planning to start doing OPKs tomorrow (CD10), although not sure they really work on Clomid. Throwing everything at it this month though so may as well add this in. I work away from home 3 nights a week so, if I do ovulate, it would be good to know! Not exactly relaxing, jumping in a car for a 3hr race back to DH when OPK shows, but necessary for us.

Grapefruit juice seems to be working though. Sorry for TMI, but I'm awash with EWCM already! Seems really early to me as my cycles usually 35-45 days. Clomid can shorten cycles though can't it? Maybe I'm on track for a 28 day normal one??

I hope you're all having a lovely Valentines, and that your (hopefully) soon to be baby daddies are spoiling you rotten! We deserve it! xx


----------



## lilac789

I started using opks on CD10 and I've been very sceptical about their validity because of clomid. Today is CD16 for me and my cm is very watery and the opk looks positive   I really hope it's right! Fingers crossed


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi ladies!

It's cd24 for me and I'm strugggling with what I think are clomid side effects again. I feel really itchy, especially my scalp it's driving me mad. Had a v mild rash yday. Also I feel really sick just before bed and I was up three times in the night thinking I was going to throw up (I didn't though). Like I had pressure sitting right under my stomach. Hot flushes are back too. I also feel achy in the abdomen and getting the stabby ovary pains, it's like AF is going to arrive and the symptoms I felt when I was taking the tablets all at once. I'm super spotty as well. Argh! 

I'm sure it's the meds as it's too early for anything else? Unless my mind is playing tricks on me!  Is anyone else still getting side effects, do they ever go away? I'm wondering if my body is not used to the progesterone?

Hope everyone had a nice valentines x


----------



## lilac789

Hi neon star, sounds like you're going through the mill a bit. Hope your symptoms subside. Let's hope those crampy feelings are implantation cramps? 

I've been charting my basal temperature and this morning my temperature has shot up, suggesting that the ovulation kit yesterday was correct and that I have ovulated. Fingers and toes crossed that my bloods conform this. 

Hope you all had a lovely valentines weekend. I was whisked away to Edinburgh for the weekend and have had a lovely relaxing time.


----------



## emmapoppy

Hey everyone it's been so interesting to read your experiences with opks I used them just out of curiosity but i took my own body messages as more reliable. It's cd21 today so I'm having my blood test tomorrow, I'm not sure if I've ovulated or not. I am going to be very patient and wait until I know the results before doing any other test. Well I'll try! Maybe...

Neon star I haven't had many symptoms, but my skin has become more blotchy and spotty and I've also had cramps but then I don't know if my skin is due to stress/extra consumption of sweets! Although thinking about it my dh commented on my mood swings. 

Lilac789 how lovely for a romantic weekend away


----------



## Neon_Star

Good luck with the test emmapoppy!  I've had terrible mood swings too lol! These crazy hormones!  I think I'm getting overly paranoid again about symptoms, but I'm getting a bit fed up of not feeling 100% myself and worrying all the time  

I really hope they are good cramps lilac! If not, I'm going to be very interested to see how long this cycle lasts on clomid and whether it makes me more regular.  I've been drinking so much pineapple juice I may turn into one lol!  Sounds like you had a fab weekend, very jealous!

If I'm unsuccessful on this cycle, I'm going to try taking my temp. Anyone got any advice on this? What kit do you need for it?

I'm also trying manuka honey which I got from m&s. My mum swears by it to stave off colds etc (loads of people are I'll at work which I don't need on top of everything else) but read it can help ttc.

Xx


----------



## lilac789

I bought a thermometer from a Lloyds pharmacy. It was no more than £5. Can't remember how much exactly. I use the kindara app to track and chart. 

You have to take an oral temperature every morning as soon as you wake up, before you get out of bed. 

The app is really good. You can log all sorts on it. I can post a screenshot I'd it'll help?


/links


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all your thoughts on the OPKs. Seems to be the general school of thought that they aren't the best thing when on Chlomid...
Its definitely just an activity to do to feel proactive during this waiting game tho isnt it!? I will do my best not to feel disappointed if over the course of this week I don't get any readings...Although I know I should probably not even test! I'm so intrigued tho, and as I won't be able to have my bloods done CD21 for this cycle - I'd really like some indication if possible!

I'm CD11 today so interested to see if the opks pick up anything at all over the next few days. At the clinic they suggested day 13 would be fertility high point.

Neon_Star sorry you've not been feeling well this weekend. Hopefully it'll all subside as your cycle continues....I think its so easy to become bogged down in it all, run down & tired.

Lilac789 Charting your temp seems a much more reliable way of doing it! What CD are you up to now?

Sparklestar - Hope your travels are ok - that is real dedication!! Can you get your DH to meet you half way! Service Station quickie?! lol  

EmmaPoppy best of luck for your blood test tomorrow! Fingers crossed for a high result!

xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

I bought a basal thermometer from amazon which came with 20+ ovulation tests and was about £6 I think. The important bit is to make sure it's a basal thermometer (so shows temp to 2 decimal points). Temping at the same time each morning before you get up is critical too. I set my alarm for 6 and then go back to sleep afterwards if it's a weekend. I'm also using an app (Ovia). Agree it makes things much easier - you can record lots of info and then look back over a number of cycles.

I had awful mood swings yesterday. Nearly walked out on DH because the film we were watching was so sad! I'm going totally fruit loop on these pills  

Fingers crossed for your blood test emmapoppy! Will be thinking of you. 


/links


----------



## lilac789

I'm on CD18 today. Attached is a link to a screenshot of my charting software. Not only is there an app but you can also log in online and get a detailed analysis, which you can see at the bottom.
http://s176.photobucket.com/user/scoulson_photos/media/Screenshot_2015-02-16-08-48-171.png.html

/links


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Thanks for that lilac789 Really interesting to see such a clear spike in your temp! Looks like def. positive ovulation time. Hope your bloods on CD21 confirm that for you.

I've just ordered a Basal Temp thermometer from amazon to have ready for next cycle

xx


/links


----------



## lilac789

I've been charting my temp for a while but never seen a spike before, confirming I'd never ovulated. When I got the positive on the opk stick I was still very dubious but seeing the temp spike the following day was reassuring!


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks for the advice, I'll definitely give charting a go if this round is unsuccessful. Fingers crossed I won't need it!


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi Ladies, how is everyone?

I've had a right day of it today trying to get hold of my day 12 scan results. Rang the clinic secretary yesterday but they'd gone home early. Rang again this morning and was just told "the doctor has looked at the scan and blood test and the results are fine". To which I asked for more info and to expand on that. She told me she couldn't tell me any more over the phone for data protection reasons and they'd write to me in a weeks time as the doc is now on holiday!!!!! I've been in meetings most of the day so DH was annoyed and complained. The ward sister then called me to talk through everything which was great but seemed a bit put out she had to do this as "it wasn't normal procedure and others don't get any more info than what the secretary gives out". 

Anyway I finally got more detailed results, like getting blood out a stone! Couldn't believe it!

My endometrial thickness on day 12 was 9mm... Gone down from 16mm from my last scan I had there (dunno what cd it was). Right ovary had lots of follicles but they hadn't  counted them all, around 16mm. Left ovary had 6 follicles approx 14mm so probably won't ovulate on those according to the ward sister. She said the results plus my 79 on cd21 bloods mean I definitely ovulated. Hurrah! Bit better than "you're fine".

It's cd27 for me and unfortunately I think AF is on it's way. I'm crampy, boobs gotten bigger and a lil sore, very tired, moody ... All my classic AF signs before the endo pain kicks in. I always expected that if we had conceived the symptoms would be much greater and I'd know. Sorry if tmi but got a lot of creamy white CM at the mo. Not sure what this means. Right now I don't feel any different to what normally happens in my cycle. Anyways there is still hope yet... The ward sister says if AF does turn up it should be earlier than I normally get as the clomid will force my hormones to become regular.

Because I'm irregular and my cycles are all over the place, when should I do a preg test? Day 28? Even though I've never had AF come at this time? Advice welcome!


----------



## emmapoppy

Well done for getting more details! I rang my gyn Secretary she's on annual leave (of course!) And my gyn only works at the hospital on a Thursday and we go away tomorrow so I will just play the waiting game. I think I read that it's best to test on day 29 because that's the first day of your missed period. That's the day I'm going for anyway. Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## chickychick

Great news you ovulated! That's a first major step. It can be very frustrating trying to get results. They wouldn't give me my progesterone value over the phone but at least told me I ovulated which is the most crucial thing. I think they just want you to not get hung up and carry on ttc as usual but as we all know it's virtually impossible to not be thinking about what is going on with your ovaries/ hormones! The advice in my guidelines is to do a pregnancy test at CD38-40 if no AF arrives.
I'm no CD8 on cycle 2. Hoping that the preseed will be much more sperm friendly and boost the chance of a BFP this time round. Just trying to relax about it all as far as possible. The thing that makes it most difficult for me is knowing I'm on a time limit i. e. only so many treatment cycles. It's not like being a woman who ovulates each month and so has a chance of a BFP until she goes through the menopause xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks so much! I guess I've been so frustrated with the ttc process I just wanted an answer on what is happening with my body. The bureaucracy from the hospital is so annoying!!!

Will see how it goes with the testing, curiosity may get the better of me! Fingers crossed for us all  So tired of the waiting now!

I've heard good things about preseed chicky chic, every little helps! Really hoping this cycle is the one for you!

Xx


----------



## lilac789

At least you got more info. Mine won't give any details over the phone at all. 

My hospital says to test on day 35 and if no cycle start provera again. 

I very weirdly went completely off coffee this morning and I've been feeling light headed and i've been feeling quite rubbish. Blood test in the morning.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Evening all.
Well done for sticking to your guns Neon_Star and getting then info from them! Seems crazy that they can't just let you know over the phone without you having to fight them for it! They're your results after all!
Definitely brilliant to know for sure that you've ovulated. At least you know your body is responding to the medication even if AF does arrive...next month
Everything will make a lot More sense 

Lilac789 hope you're feeling ok & your blood test tomorrow
Bring back a high result for you!

Chickychic how are you finding the have you used it yet? I've been quite impressed so far & only been using a little each time.

EmmaPoppy good luck with your testing days..

AFM nothing to report yet, OPKs still showing an empty circle.. Fingers crossed they show ovulation at some point as its all I have to go on this month. ️xx


----------



## Neon_Star

I couldn't help myself... I tested first thing this morning and it was a BFN.

I know I know! It's stupid and possibly way too early given my history with long erratic cycles but I did it any way. I'm actually not disappointed though, until AF shows up I'm still none the wiser! I promised myself if AF doesn't arrive, I'm not testing until next week. 

Got pre-AF symptoms still. Dull abdomen ache, bloated, boobs are bigger but not sore, super tired (going to bed as soon as I get in from work and going to sleep at 9pm). 

Hope everyone's tests went well and everyone is ok x


----------



## chickychick

You can't help being curious but it may be too early to show a BFP. Waiting is tough as we all well know. 

The preseed was no bother to use. Thought it might be a bit messy but not at all! That's all I can really say for it for now 😊!


----------



## lilac789

I'm feeling much better after my little blip the other night.  I do have a very sore leg, just above the knee. Feels like I've been punched really hard. Had that since I woke with it on Wednesday morning. I'm still completely off coffee. The thought of it repulses me. Very odd as I normally have about 4 cups a day. I also swollen boobs and very tender nipped.  Not sure if this is a sign of AF as it's been so long since I had one. 

Had my blood taken yesterday at mt GP and while I was there I asked if they had any of my previous test results, just out of curiosity. The hospital hasn't shared any test results at all and I know that they don't give results over the phone. So I'm a bit blind as to whether I'm ovulating or not until I either get a BFP or get 3 BFNS and go to my follow up appointment in May 😕


----------



## chickychick

I know what you mean about not knowing about the signs of AF as like you I haven't had any natural cycle for ages. Since coming off the pill I felt as if my hormones had 'flat lined' if you know what I mean. But I never got severe pre-menstrual symptoms in the past anyway. Even on the clomid I luckily haven't had any noticeable side effects and have ovulated.

Anyway, your symptoms of tender breasts and being 'off' foods are certainly known signs of early pregnancy so let's keep everything crossed for you this is the case 😊


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Omg I think this has Been the Slowest week EVER!! CD15 for me and as yet feel completely normal. No Ovulation pains, night sweats have calmed thank god..

Chickchic totally know what you mean about feeling your hormones had flatlined once you came off the pill..never any AF Signs etc...
It's funny,  this month I haven't really even thought about a BFP I'm just desperate to know if Chlomid can actually make me ovulate! I'm convincing myself it's not going to be that straight forward- no idea why! Just winding myself up I think.

Lilac789 glad you're feeling a bit better -and Neon Star! Both  sound like symptoms of something promising.... Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## lilac789

I'm hoping they are positive signs but trying not to read too much into it and get my hopes up! 
I'm on day CD22 now and according to my bbt I ovd on CD16. Still time to ov yet AC! 

This week is taking longer to pass. I'm 6 days past ov and in the dilemma of to test or not to test! I'm trying my best not to but curiosity is getting the better of me, even though I know it's too early to test, even with the super sensitive pregnancy tests.


----------



## Sparklestar

Hi all, just back online after a few days away with work. Good to catch up on where you're all at. 

I know what you mean AC Hopeful. Time is DRAGGING. I'm CD 15 and nothing happening on the Ov front. Having pains and been feeling nauseous on and off all month however. This really is going to be the longest month ever!

Really pleased to hear some positive ovulation stories though. Gives me hope. Now we just need a BFP amongst us. Keeping everything crossed for you ladies xx


----------



## Neon_Star

I totally agree! This has been one hell of a long cycle!!! I'm hoping you get some ovulation signs to put your minds at rest!

CD30 for me, no AF yet... Had a terrible nights sleep coz of AF type cramping. This morning the cramps were coming in waves, strong too. There's nothing to indicate we've succeeded as yet. I'm on knicker watch now and  prepared for the worst.

As I have really disabling AFs I'm so scared AF is coming. Not just because we might have failed but I have to go through 4 days of hell where I can't get out of bed for the pain! I have to take prescription painkillers to take the edge off. Sometimes they don't really help as you need to take them in advance of AF but I have to wait until AF has deffo arrived as they aren't suitable on the chance I could be pregnant. I'm starting a new job on Monday too so I'm praying AF stays away!


----------



## Sparklestar

Ah Neon_Star, really feel for you. My AFs used to reduce me to writhing in pain in bed for days when I was younger, although much better these days. Ttc generally is not compatible with starting a new job and endo must just make it unbearable! All V unfair.

Not over until AF arrives though, and you did ov this month. Sending buckets of baby dust your way. xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks sparkle star! Big hugs   Xx


----------



## Neon_Star

CD31 tested again, bfn.

I'm really confused by it tbh. If i took clomid on cd2-6 and I ovulated at a sensible time according to my tests then surely AF would be here by now?  what's the absolute latest point in time to get a bfp? I feel like if it's successful I should have a result by now!

When I spoke the the ward sister she told me not to expect a drawn out cycle coz the clomid would make me ovulate at a standard point in my cycle.

I've got some preg symptoms - the cramping is on and off but feels like it's in different places, had backpain this morning, craving salt (mainly chips and cheddar cheese instead of sweet (which is unusual as I'm not a savoury person, normally I would scoff chocolate!), my boobs are a bit larger but not much and my nips feel a little sensitive but nothing unusual, still spotty and a lil itchy. I can't help but think the clomid is tricking me and mimicking preg to cause all these symptoms.

Not given up hope yet just mega confused.  Argh this 2ww is torture!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah Neon_Star hope you're ok. It's just like one ongoing stream of thoughts/worry/wondering isn't it. I've just checked my guidelines from the clinic &  say if on CD35 test shows bfn then begin Chlomid for 5days again (that seems to be even if no AF which seems strange) But as you've defiitely ovulated I'm sure you'll either get AF or a BFP.... See If you can possibly hold out until CD35 before testing again. Just to save the £ on tests more than anything!
Xxx


----------



## lilac789

Well neon star seems we are both hating this 2ww. I have into temptation and tested this morning... BFN 

I'm on CD24 so I know it's way to early. I know what you mean about mimicking pregnancy symptoms and getting your hopes up. 

My clinic says to wait until CD35 and if BFN then take provera for 5 days to start a period then take clomid when you get a bleed.


----------



## Neon_Star

Big hugs lilac   there's still time yet!!!

Thanks guys. I'm clinging on to the hope that it's still too early to test yet, my average out of all my crazy cycles is 32 days so hoping it's still too early for me to test.

The clinic have told me there's 'nothing gynocologically wrong' with me to stop us conceiving but it's been 26 months and still nothing. It never gets any easier. I was told to wait for AF as I don't have pcos so not given any treatment for that, they gave me clomid to give me a boost in the ov department because I was probably ovulating infrequently / at the wrong time which could have been effecting my egg quality.

I hate not knowing what's going on with my own body, grr!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Lilac789, thats why I'm surprised my guidelines say to just go straight to Chlomid. I had medroxyprogesterone to bring on AF initially...I think I'll definitely call them to check before I start Chlomid again for round 2 as it seems that most people use provera to bring on AF.

However if you're bloods showed that you ovulated... then you'll definitely get AF...well, unless a BFP of course!

I've got dull cramps this morning again. Hoping that means ovulation...DH definitely feels like his luck is in over the last few days! lol xx


----------



## emzyjk

Hi I am on my first cycle after no success after 5 years of trying. Have just finished the pills, waiting for scan and injection next week. Thought I would try ovulation tester at home a few days before in case I ovulate before the injection and then miss the slot. Interested to read the various comments but what does AF mean? Am a bit concerned about the cramping reports - if it doesn't work can I expect a painful period - bit confused, would be grateful for clarification as I don't really know what this treatment involves or what is expected. Many thanks.


----------



## chickychick

Hi all. We all seem to have different guidelines. Mine are to wait until CD38-40 to test if no AF then contact the fertility centre with the results. NeonStar you will almost certainly get AF if no BFP because you know you ovulated. We have to remember they are doing artificial things with our hormones so we can't really expect anything to go like clockwork! My AF came at CD23 after all. But I hadn't had AF for 10 months, and it was confirmation that I had at last ovulated x


----------



## lilac789

That's where my clinic lets me down... I won't get any blood results for another 3 months 

Neon star... I would just keep waiting for AF. I may be wrong but I thought clomid was to help with ovulation, not to regulate cycles so I would imagine that you would get AF at the same time?  I'm just guessing though.

AC hopeful... I would definitely ring clinic to check about af induction as clomid is normally taken at the beginning of a cycle?

Emzyjk... welcome to the chat. AF is Aunt Flo, your period. In it sure what injection you mean. I am taking provera for 5 days to induce a period and then clomid for 5 days to induce ovulation. The cramps I have had have been ovulation cramps (I'm hoping). I haven't had a period in over 7 years so I don't know if it will make periods more painful.


----------



## lilac789

Chickychic... It seems every clinic is different! Have you started your second cycle of clomid now? x


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks ladies, it's mad that the clinics all say different things! I didn't get any guidelines whatsoever, just got given the pills and off we went!

Yes you're all right, just gotta be patient and wait it out!

Emz - you can sometimes get cramps around ovulation (mittleschmertz they call it). I get cramping as a sign AF is coming and then once AF arrives uber bad pain as I have suspected endometriosis. I try to think positively and think that cramping means something is going on in there rather than being dormant so don't worry too much

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Yes I am on CD13 of cycle 2. I restarted the clomid on the day after AF started i.e. CD2 as advised in my guidelines. Getting a few light twinges on the left side as I did on the right last cycle so think I may be going to ovulate. Clomid certainly didn't give me a heavy or painful AF. Much the opposite. And I've had no other side effects so think I am lucky. If anyone doesn't get AF and it's not due to a BFP then I think you need to get more advice. If you ovulated you should get AF and if you don't (and you're not pregnant) I would presume it means you didn't ovulate so the clomid dose would need to be increased on the 2nd cycle.


----------



## lilac789

Fingers crossed for you chickychic.


----------



## poppy05

emzyjk, heres the link to all the abbreviations you will see on here, to help you understand things a bit better 

What do all those abbreviations and acronyms mean?


----------



## poppy05

ok so that link doesnt work, bare with me i will get it for you, im currently on ipad and cant do much on this, i will get back to you later


----------



## poppy05

here you go, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945193#msg2945193


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi girls,

Cd32 today. My cramping is really prominent and still ongoing like AF is going to arrive any minute. Been 5 days now. I'm dashing to the loo to check every 30 mins! Didn't sleep at all last night as they're keeping me awake. The cramps are worse lying down and stretching out. They feel different to normal, like rhythmic contractions pushing downwards for a minute then they completely go away for a bit, rather than the constant white hot pain/mild full pain I usually get. My skin is horrendous.

I don't know what to make of it!

Everyone else doing ok? Xx


----------



## emmapoppy

Oh neon star how awful and confusing, have you been to your gp or consultant? 
My cycles are normally all over the place but clomid seems to have given me a regular 28day cycle. Still don't know if I ovulated my gyn Secretary won't give me my day21 results for another week and my gyn only works on a Thursday I feel really frustrated and like I'm being left to it. I don't know whether I should bump up my dose anyway if they aren't going to bother letting me know for a couple of weeks. I'm on cd2 so I need to start round 2 today. I just don't want to waste anymore time or valuable cycles! 
Has anyone else had anything similar? I'm considering asking my gp to change hospitals.


----------



## Sparklestar

Neon star - sounds like it could be either. I read Clomid messes with your AF symptoms to mimic being pg. Like this whole situation wasn't unfair enough already! Awful having to play the waiting game, try and distract yourself any way possible!

Emmapoppy - that gyn is terrible! Not your fault the sec was on leave before. Might be worth calling again, making a fuss and saying you'll be forced to double your dose if someone can't tell you, and that today is the day. The sec might not be able to give you the info but another doc (who works Tuesdays!) might. Also I read some gyns prescribe to start later in the cycle (days 5-9), so you could wait for Thursday (although risks missing a cycle if he won't).

CD19 for me and still no sign I've Ovd  If I've gone through all this for nothing I might cry. Had acupuncture yesterday and she looked at my temp chart and said my temps are too low to ovulate (consistently below 36, yesterday was 35.5). She says could be thyroid problem, but I'm sure my GP tested for that?! Sigh.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi all.
Neon_Star - they're such strong symptoms for both AF & BFP....stay strong and hold out until you can do a proper test.. Not long until you'll know for sure xxx

EmmaPoppy - could you get your GP to ring and get your results for you? Or can your GP access your hospital records? Seems absolutely crazy that CD21 bloods are being kept when that is so crucial to this whole process.

SparkleStar- sorry no O signs yet. How did you find acupuncture? I'm planning on giving it a go next cycle. Do you have to time it for certain times during your cycle? Or just anytime?

AFM - im CD20 and finally today my clear blue fertility monitor showed 'Peak' today!! Hooray!! After 5days of showing 'High'. So hopefully this is an indication the Chlomid has made me ovulate. Or is about to....A little later than the doctor suggested it'd happen tho.
Sorry if TMI but Typically after a week of lots of Sex CD13-20 assuming that was a fertile period...we're now on holiday with my parents in a tiny apartment with a very squeaky old bed! And now I decide to ovulate?!! Typical. Will somehow have to be discreet..

I'm still trying to keep my CD counting, OPK monitoring, every pain analysing from my DH (so he doesn't think I'm getting obsessed)
But I'm totally obsessed and think about all of this 24/7....thankgod for this forum and you girls!xxx


----------



## chickychick

Hi guys. 
Neon star- you sound like you are really struggling with all your symptoms/ emotions. If I were you I would contact wherever you are having treatment for some advice. If, fingers crossed, it is going to be a BFP you don't want to be going through so much stress. 
Emmapoppy - hope you got some results. You really do need to know whether you ovulated. I would be reluctant to increase your clomid dose without professional advice as it can over stimulate your ovaries.
AC Hopeful - Sod's law isn't it?! Do your folks know you're having fertility treatment? If so I'm sure they'll understand 😊
CD14 for me on cycle 2. No real symptoms apart from a dull ache left pelvis which has been there 2 days. May however be absolutely nothing to do with my treatment! As we all know just waiting....


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies, been a few replies since I last logged in. Hope you are all doing well. Hope your symptoms have calmed down now neon star and AC hopeful I hope you manage to get some quiet time  Emmapoppy, hope you got answer about your bloods. I don't get any results until I've had 3 cycles of clomid 

I've resisted the urge to test again. No signs of af yet and I'm on CD26 now and have promised myself I will wait until Saturday (CD30) before testing again. I was sick yesterday morning but have read that it's too early for morning sickness so trying not to read too much into it but it is so hard! 

I've come down with a cold this week and haven't taken any tablets just in case. 

I too am trying not to get obsessed and this forum is a godsend to me too. Most of my friends have all conceived naturally and just don't understand what we are going through.


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone, 
Lilac I can't believe you're not having any sort of monitoring that seems very odd. I thought not being offered a scan was bad enough. How stressful for you!  

I didn't get through to anyone yesterday I'm going to try again today if I can find time. I am going to ring my gp who referred me to see if I can change hospitals because I'm not happy at all with the whole situation, it's just not on really is it?! I am going to temp this month it might give me more reassurance (or something else to obsess over!)


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hope you're all doing ok! Especially those in the waiting game for AF/Testing..

I had a 2nd 'Peak' day on the CBFM but then today it didn't even ask for a stick which is odd as all reports say you automatically have 2Peaks followed by a 'High'.

I guess now I just have to join the 2wwo see if AF arrives.

X


----------



## Neon_Star

After a very drawn out 2ww AF has arrived. Now of a week of hell, ugh!

Time to start clomid again tomoz, so annoying to go thru all the side effects again!!!!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah Neon Star I'm sorry...hope AF isn't too awful.

So at least you know Chlomid has worked to make you ovulate . Next cycle you can focus entirely on BDing you'll know your days much better.. It's  hard tho, starting all again.

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks so much, I've ordered a thermometer to temp this time.

I really find it very comforting that you all understand our situation as I can't talk to anyone about it. I'm feeling ok tbh, I don't have any expectations anymore as my body tells me nothing and the tests don't really help either so I'm just plodding on, it's the AF pain I find difficult to cope with. I've been cramping badly a week beforehand too so it's doubly long but at least now I can take my painkillers!

Congrats on getting a peak AC hopeful! This is really positive!!!

Emmapoppy- have you managed to get through to anyone?

Lilac, Chickychic , sparkle star- how are you getting on?

Xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Neon Star - So sorry it wasn't this month for you  Moving in the right direction though and lots of women seem to get bfp on second cycle. Really hope both you and Chickychic find the 2nd cycle babydust this time round.

AF_Hopeful - I'm still not sure about acupuncture, even though I've been having it for months now. I think it has helped regulate my cycle  (I've gone from 72days+ and erratic to pretty stable 31-37 day cycles since having it) and I've definitely had ovary twinges after having it, but whether it's doing anything else I don't know. My body still doesn't seem to want to ovulate... I have a friend who had 8 miscarriages though and is convinced acupuncture helped her finally carry to term, and other women say it helps with thickening lining to help with implantation. I have a real aversion to needles so don't find it relaxing but it doesn't hurt or anything.

Emmapoppy - I hope you finally got your results ok today. Was thinking of you.

CD21 for me today and looks like no ovulation this cycle yet again. I'm not having any monitoring (lilac789 I'm on 3 cycles like you) so no blood test to know for sure but def no temperature spike, despite a very faint positive opk CD19. CM and other symptoms are in line with luteal phase too. V sad I've been through all of this and still no O. Makes the 2ww easier I guess but sadly won't stop the Clomid symptoms kicking in I'm sure. No point doing another cycle unless they monitor me. Looks like 50mg isn't enough - although mildly terrified about them doubling the dose in case it doubles the side effects too.


----------



## lilac789

Ah no neon star. Big hugs.

I'm on day 28 today and did another test. BFN. So I guess I'm just waiting for AF. I am hoping I'm still testing too early but deep down I don't think it's happening for me this month.


----------



## chickychick

Sorry AF arrived NeonStar. It is disappointing. When I had it confirmed I had ovulated, for the first time I knew there was actually a possibility I could've conceived and you can't help starting to hope. Just hope your AF symptoms aren't going to be as bad as you fear. 

Sparkedstar I am sorry you sound so disappointed. And sorry you are not having any monitoring. I now count myself very lucky with the treatment I have been receiving. Sending you best wishes. Keep hoping -that's all we can do. 

I am just trying to relax as much as I can about the whole thing. I know that if I get strung up about every small thing that will put me under stress and stress doesn't help the chances of conceiving. Hugs to you all xx


----------



## emmapoppy

Just wanted to say that it really is amazing having somewhere like this to chat to people who are in similar circumstances!  
I got through to the Secretary who said they'd only just my results (they'd taken over a week?!) But she wouldn't tell me anything she just said my consultant would write to me so I am eagerly anticipating that   I'm now on round 2 at 50mg still not feeling any symptoms although I had a couple of hot flushes today, mind you I work with children so I could be coming down with something! 

How's everyone else getting along? Xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

I totally agree, it's amazing being able to share all of our niggles on this journey. It's impossible to expect other people to know how this all feels. 

SparkleStar don't worry too much about the possibility of increasing to 100mg if that's what they suggest! It might be all it takes to make you ovulate.
I'm on 100mg The only side effects I've experienced is the hot flushes at night around CD10, apart from that nothing bad so far...

Lilac789 everything crossed for you over the next few days.

I suppose it's important to remember Chlomid success increases month by month doesn't it? In sure I read that somewhere??

Xx


----------



## chickychick

It is great to have the support here. Emmapoppy - I cannot believe they won't discuss your results. It seems to have no sense. Is the treatment not to help us conceive after all.

My worries are now switching to what may stop me getting a BFP. I am concerned about my lining thickness as I had such a very light AF last month. I have been told they can give you something to help thicken the lining if that's a problem so if it happens again this month I am going to ask about that. It's one problem after another isn't it?! xx


----------



## emzyjk

Hi Gem and others, I too am on my first cycle of clomid. I was very tearful in the last 2 days of taking the pill but think that has now passed. I have also had painful ovulation pains but I usually do suffer so haven't been unduly concerned. I went to Ipswich hospital yesterday for my scan and there is one follicle in one of my ovaries, which was big enough, and the lining was okay, and so I was given an injection and 72 hours to fertilise. It is very difficult to make love on demand and it almost didn't happen as my husband was getting very stressed about it. I have been told to wait until the end of my cycle and if I don't start my period to take a pregnancy test 2 days after I am due. I have not however been told to have a progesterone test so I am a bit worried about the comments on here about that. I am now in limbo for 2 weeks and also paranoid that if we are successful it may be eptopic as I had went through that 5-years ago which was a horrible experience. Good luck with your treatment, look forward to hearing how you got on xx


----------



## emzyjk

Thank you so much Poppy for the link, much apreciated. Thank you everyone else for your helpful comments x


----------



## Neon_Star

Chickychic- my AF is also lighter than normal this time. Also I've had nowhere near the amount of pain I normally get too. It almost feels like I had all the AF pain/cramping the week before! I have read the more you take clomid the more it can thin the lining, hence I'm going to try the pineapple juice after I've ovulated again. I wouldn't worry about it too much as many people have success on round 2 and 3. The drugs are in your system now and will build up to success!

Emz- I understand re. the stress, it's not the the most romantic circumstances is it when you know you have to time everything just right! Me and my hubby had a conversation about it as we were both worried it could be a passion killer and agreed to ignore the mechanical side so it wouldn't seem like a chore and do everything we can to make it romantic. I.e sexy underwear, date nights etc.

Emmapoppy- what a pain about your results. I had the same problem with my clinic, I find it bizarre the drs make it impossible for people to get hold of info about  their own bodies!

Lilac- wishing you the best of luck over the next few days! 

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Really glad to hear AF is not so bad this time round NeonStar. I did communicate with someone else on another thread who had prior problems with a non existent lining but that it thickened up once she got pregnant- and at the time of writing she was 38 weeks!
We have had the same experience over sex. My partner initially said he didn't want a 'mechanical' baby and it was a bit hard the first time round. But we too talked it over and said we would just get into the routine of ENJOYING sex every couple of days or so and I think it's now actually doing our sex life good! I think there is a lot of pressure on them to 'perform'. The difficulty for us is we know we have only so many shots with this treatment and don't want to waste it so it can't be completely spontaneous xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies. Well it's CD30 for me today and It was official AF/test day today. Negative on both counts so it looks like the clomid hasn't worked. Have to wait until Thursday before I can take the provera again to force AF to take the clomid. It's so annoying that I can't get my blood test results to see if it's working. Not feeling good about it now. Was keeping my optimism up but it has been totally shattered today. All the symptoms were looking so positive.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah lilac, are you sure they won't give you your CD21 results - have you tried contacting the clinic directly to ask?

Don't despair just yet, Thursday is 5 days away and in ttc terms that is ages... All might be different by then.

Trying to remember didn't you have a temp spike and positive OPKs?! All that would say you'd ovulated xxx


----------



## chickychick

It is such a shame that you can't get your blood test results lilac then you could at least know whether you ovulated and would know where you stood in one respect. I think there is still time for AF to arrive or even for the chance of a BFP. I think I posted earlier that my guidelines were AF should arrive CD28-32 and not to do a pregnancy test til CD38-40 if AF doesn't come. Being in the dark is difficult. Thinking of you x


----------



## lilac789

I did have a temp spike but maybe that was just a side effect? 
My clinic won't give any results over the phone only during a consultation. I've tried that. I also asked the nurse while I was having my blood taken and they haven't been sent any results either. 

My clinic guidelines say the latest to wait is CD35 before doing a test and forcing another AF. 

Still no sign of AF today.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah lilac time must feel like its going so slow. Keep us posted on how you are....even if it is just to vent frustration!

I'm going a little bit stir crazy knowing I'll have to wait another 10 days before AF might arrive or not! Every day seems like a week! Plus I'm on holiday so not as much to distract me...I'm reading my book but just staring blankly at the pages. 

What dose of Chlomid are you all on? Sorry if we already covered this ages ago!
Also have you all cut out alcohol completely? I had before we came away...and trying to in the main but feel a bit of a killjoy on holiday...

AC x


----------



## chickychick

I'm about the same stage as you on round 2 AC. But if AF arrives as early as it did last month it'll be later this week. Of course hoping it's not going to arrive at all and for the right reason. I'm on 50mg by the way taken CD2-6.

Glad you asked about the alcohol as I was wondering about that. I have cut it out but am starting to find it hard now. Not that we drunk much at all but we always used to open a bottle of wine on a Saturday night. Think it's worse when you are out or of course on holiday. My mum who knows I am having fertlity treatment was surprised as she said no-one ever worried about it in her day -and we turned out ok! I haven't actually asked any of my friends with children whether they drunk at all whilst pregnant. I think I just don't want to do anything that might risk the success of the treatment x


----------



## Neon_Star

I'm on 50mg cd2-6. I don't drink a lot anyway but I went out last night and had a couple of drinks, thought I may as well especially as we were celebrating my best friends pregancy. Made the night a bit more tolerable to listen to every single over analysing thing. Sometimes it's hard not to say 'stop whinging, at least you can get pregnant!' Feel so bad but you can't help begrudge people when they come out with stuff like that. I'm pretty sure as long as it's in moderation you'll be fine.

I've had a weird week of hurtful comments tbh, it's not thier fault as they don't know what we are going through but things like 'you're next' 'have you thought about kids' 'when you are gunna have them' 'are you not pregnant yet, how long have you been married?!' there was even a convo at work where a girl was taking the mick out of her sister for struggling, trying all the tricks I'm doing. The answer to that was 'just have sex loads of times, it's not rocket science'. UGGGH. Took a lot of strength to not reach across the desk and slap her. People can be really insensitive.

Rant over!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Omg neon star I know exactly what you mean!! People really have no idea how sensitive a subject it is!! When we're in the midst of this journey trying to time everything to perfection people on the outside can't imagine how every BFP seems like a miracle! An amazing creation from a tiny perfectly timed window of opportunity!

In my closest group of friends there has been 6 babies born within the last 3 years...all those with kids constantly say 'who's next..?!' 'Come on when are you going to...?'... Or everytime you hold a baby 'Oooh it suits you!'   

Usually I've just laugh it off and say plenty of time for that...it honestly hasn't bothered me but Then recently we were all together and one friend (who has 2 baby girls) said 'so come on girls time for you to join the mummy club...then went round each one of us without children. When she got to me said 'oh well I've given up hope on you!!' My heart just leapt & I was so upset... Gave everyone a bit of a shock because I'm definitely not one to get overly emotional.

Only one other friend knew I'd started fertility treatment and she persuaded me to tell her & the other girls. It felt so good to get it out in the open! I don't make it too dramatic I just said, well we're trying so fingers crossed.

It seemed like that was enough to stop the questions.
In fact I said 'well we're not exactly preventing it'
Hopefully they'll be a bit more sensitive from now on xx


----------



## emmapoppy

Reading your recent experiences has made me all teary it's just so hard isn't it. Even people I've told are still saying things like 'all in good time' or 'just be patient' well I can't be patient! Realistically I've only got four more rounds of clomid and then one round of ivf before we consider other options. I teach young children and since coming back from half term three babies have been born, four or five parents have announced as well as the usual announcements on **, it was just ridiculous!
Anyway...I've cut out drinking too and I'm trying to eat a bit more healthily, I'm taking supplements too. I read about herbal stuff but I've never tried any of it.


----------



## chickychick

It must be really difficult for you working in that environment. I work in a very large female dominated dept and there have been so many babies over the past few years. As regards friends I haven't had any comments. I was open with the closest when I found out I had PCOS and the fact I might have fertility problems and have shared that I am having fertility treatment. It took me some time though as it's so deeply personal. My biggest hang up is thinking because of my age people will assume I've chosen not to have children. I know it shouldn't matter what other people think but as I so desperately want to be a mum I hate to think of anyone making that assumption. As we are well aware it is not a matter of choice.

I have been taking omega 3 and vitamin c. There is apparently some evidence vitamin c increases the efficacy of clomid. Don't know whether it has played a part but have carried on anyway! x


----------



## lilac789

I am on 50mg days 2-6 too. I have cut out alcohol but didn't drink much. I am still smoking though which I know is bad but I have cut down considerably. 

I find it so hard when others talk about pregnancy. I've told a few close people. My best friend though has just gone through ivf and had twin girls Although it was down to him and she had no problems. I find it so hard when all she does is complain about the babies and tells me to change my mind and not to go through with it!


----------



## Neon_Star

Ooo lilac that is one of the comments I hate when people say stuff like 'look what you're getting into having kids' 'why would you choose to have them'... Or my ultimate worst one is when colleagues are talking about their kids and you can't participate, then they say 'don't worry, you've got all this to come then you'll understand'. I find it annoying to listen to people whinge and moan about their kids coz when it comes down to it they wouldn't have it any other way so what's the point!  I find work hard as I work in a female environment and I must get asked the kids question at least once a week, especially when 'who's next?' comes up.

I don't want to tell my friends, I know they'll judge me plus I think it's none of their business. I find the whole thing so deeply unfair and there's not a lot of empathy from people who aren't in this situation, like you can just change the course of what you'd planned for your life like it's nothing. And they never understand how this situation can cause hassle in your relationship, like that doesn't matter either. I don't want people to disregard my life choices so I just get on with it in secrecy.

I've just taken my 4th tablet today but I'm sure the clomid is making my chest feel heavy like it's that little bit harder to breathe. That really scares me!


----------



## chickychick

I am really sorry to hear about the insensitivity you are facing. I am fortunate that those around me are understanding and I have felt able to share it with one or two close friends. Why would anyone judge you? It's something you have no control over. None of us has done anything to cause our infertility. You're right that it's not at all fair. I have felt that many times. I also have type I diabetes which I have had since the age of 7. Strangely enough having fertility problems feels far far worse. Do hope you are finding on here the support you feel lacking elsewhere xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Yes, I totally hear what you're saying. Some people really don't get it and can be really cruel. Someone said to me in the middle of a conversation about having kids last week "just having a baby is the easy bit, it's not rocket  science". She didn't know my situation, but I still could have throttled her!  I have a friend who is 8 weeks pregnant through IVF and it's been great to have someone who does understand, but she's the only one. All my friends have 2 or 3 kids and everyone has just assumed I've decided to put my career first. I work in a male dominated environment and recently had a big promotion. The stress of the new job isn't great for ttc and I work in the Midlands, 3+ hours drive from where I live in London - v tricky for us to BD on demand! For me ttc really does feel like rocket science... 

So good to have you ladies to share this journey with x


----------



## Sparklestar

P.S  On a positive note, after thinking I hadn't ovulated, my temps now show a definite spike CD22 - Yay! Looks like all might not yet be lost this cycle after all. Keeping everything crossed! CD25 now and already sick of eating brazil nuts (heard they help with implantation)


----------



## poppy05

Hello ladies
Just reading through your posts, and sparklestar i have a tip for you re the brazil nuts, they are horrid things in my opinion, so i grate about 6 of them over ice cream, and then crumble 1 oreo biscuit over it, omg its delish, try it   
good luck to you all xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Poppy - That's a genius idea! Thanks


----------



## lilac789

Well AF has arrived for me. At least on a positive note that means that I did ovulate 

This is the first 'natural' AF I've had in 17 years! As it only started tonight would you class this as day 1 or would you class the new cycle as starting tomorrow? I've felt really bloated all day today and knew it was coming today. I'm a bit confused as I always started in the middle of the night with provera?


----------



## Neon_Star

Sorry AF arrived lilac but that's great news you've ovulated, the meds are working!!! My AF started in the evening too so counted it as CD1, took my clomid tablet after I got home from work the following day (cd2).

Xx


----------



## lilac789

Thanks neon star. I was going to count today as day 1 but I might have to start tomorrow depending on docs availibity for blood tests and my working hours. My GP is about 45 mins away from work. It's a nightmare trying to fit in appointments without telling work why I have to go so often .


----------



## poppy05

Hey lilac, just wanted to say that if af arrives after 1pm you usually count day 1 from the following day


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah Lilac, the fact that you know the Chlomid definitely made you Ovulate is a really positive thing!!  lots of luck for your 2nd cycle! 

That's all I'm hoping for this month tbh!
CD27 for me today but I'm expecting AF to arrive quite late because my Peak was CD20. I wish I could fast fwd into next week when I'll know!x


----------



## Sparklestar

I'm the same as you AF Hopeful. We've tracked each other the whole cycle I think. Even O. Your AF should be around CD34 and mine a couple of days later. How have you been feeling lately? I'm feeling the best I have all cycle really - no side effects at the mo.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Yeah I feel absolutely normal! (Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing!)
I get the odd twinge on my left side feel a bit like O pains but nothing else. None of the side effects listed for Chlomid apart from a couple of nights where I felt really hot CD10/11 ish...

Oh yeah!  our dates are the same!  what are the chances  

Hope the next week runs smoothly for you xx


----------



## lilac789

Well that's me on my 2nd cycle of clomid now ladies. How is everone else doing?


----------



## chickychick

I'm now CD22 round 2 and waiting anxiously to see what is going to happen next. Is anyone else finding this whole process and what is going on in you body is on your mind pretty much all the time? I'm finding it pretty much impossible to put out of my mind and to be honest feel pretty drained with it all. Fortunately no side effects of any kind still x


----------



## Neon_Star

I'm getting lots more hot flashes on my second round, interrupting my sleep again. I feel like a zombie at work!  I'm on cd7 so early days, my ovaries feel a bit swollen which is a good sign, lots of twinges so hopefully some good follicles! I'm taking my temp this time (hard to get in the habit when I'm not used to it!) but not using ov predictor after last time!

Yes I think about it constantly, mainly trying not to get my hopes up too much then I think what if the clomid won't help us succeed... I'm keeping busy with my new job which is making the days fly by- that is a bonus

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## emmapoppy

I'm on cd10 of round two, still none the wiser about my day 21 results from the last round! The gyn Secretary told me my results had  been sent to another hospital for a consultant to look at and that I shouldn't panic, yeah I will try not to! I explained that I only have so many months on clomid and I'd like to know if it's working at my current dose or not, again she just said a consultant would write to me but wouldn't give me a timescale! If I ever see that woman...


----------



## chickychick

That must be so difficult for you. And it makes absolutely no sense. You need to know whether the clomid is indeed working or not. I was at least told over the phone that I'd ovulated but they wouldn't tell me the result. Well surely telling me I've ovulated is far far more personal than giving me a number!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

You're right! I don't understand the reluctance to give the info at all!!

Afm, re trains of thought... I find the distractions are all momentary and then I'm back thinking about all of this non stop!
Last day of our holiday today tho so once I'm home im sure the days will go faster once I'm back at work on Monday!

Some grumbling low pains today. Always on my left side... Probably a sign that AF is on its way but nothing too bad. Officially the longest 29days ever!!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies now in your second cycle xxx can't wait to hear about a BFP at some point!xxx


----------



## chickychick

CD23 for me and AF has arrived again.  Exact same day as cycle 1 so looks like I will be having an accelerated run through clomid cycles. Disappointed as you keep hoping & hoping. Better luck to everyone else for cycle 2 xx


----------



## lilac789

Ah chickychic, sorry to hear AF arrived. They are very short cycles. Did you ovulate on your second cycle?

My AF has been very short. Pretty much finished and inky lasted 2.5 days. Not sure what to think about that. 

Everyone at work is coming down with colds and I'm feeling a bit run down too. I suffer with coldsores and am having an attack of some quite nasty ones atm. Not what you need when trying to make a baby and keep it sexy haha


----------



## chickychick

Thanks lilac. Pretty sure I ovulated as I have AF and wasn't having that at all before. Plus I got ovulation cramps around days 12-15. On a cycle this length I should be ovulating day 11/12. Now I at least have ovulation thinking of trying acupuncture to boost things on the conception front. It does all make you run down. I have just gotten over a virus which dragged on over a month x


----------



## chickychick

Forgot to say my AF is super light too and was short lasting last time. Seems to be common on clomid.


----------



## lilac789

Well I've taken my 4th clomid tablet of my second cycle today and so far have had no side effects. Has anyone else found their second cycle easier in terms of symptoms?


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi,
Lilac glad you're feeling good on 2nd Cycle.

Chickychic sorry AF arrived so soon. Although Good news that it followed the same pattern as cycle 1. This gives you a real chance to time when to dtd...

I'm on CD31 and all AF signs/cramps have vanished completely. I have to wait until Wed (CD35) to start cycle 2 even if no AF  really really hoping I've ovulated at least as I'm already on 100mg.

Hope you're all managing to relax a little over the weekend
️xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Apologies for the HUGE post but I have a dilemma, and would be grateful for your opinions.

CD30 for me. Temp charting definitely shows a biphasic pattern so very hopeful I ovulated but no implantation pain, spotting or any other symptoms that would indicate a bfp this time round. Never know though I guess - not all over until AF shows! Keeping fingers crossed for both of us this week AF_Hopeful!

BUT if it's BFN, I'm not sure what to do when AF does show. I'm running 2 trains at the moment, one with my GP (who has prescribed me Clomid) and one with the fertility clinic. The clinic have said they want me to do all the tests I've done with the GP with them again, plus a month of natural cycle monitoring (definitely no Clomid). My experience with the clinic so far hasn't been great. At our appointment they didn't listen to what we were saying about tests we had already had (that show I'm not ovulating) and said they prefer all their patients to have the same set of tests with them before seeing the consultant. Grrr.  Now it seems I am ovulating on clomid, but I don't really have time to wait 3 cycles and see if it works before going back as I'm running out of time with the clinic - they only do IVF on NHS up to 39, which I am in July.

So this is the dilemma. Do I:

1. Suspend clomid next month and try and do a month of natural cycle monitoring with the clinic. It will make things very difficult with work (I'll have to take a lot of random annual leave / sick days as I work so far away from home) and is unlikely to result in a bfp. But it will get me into the clinic system for possible IVF.

2. Wait and try one more month on Clomid and then go back to the clinic next cycle. If I ovulate on the same days as this month, ovulation will nicely time with being on holiday so will be easier to time BD than usual. But I'll be cutting things fine with the clinic, and as I'm not being monitored I'm relying on temp charting for ovulation confirmation.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Sparklestar

Sorry AC_Hopeful - no idea why I typed AF_Hopeful! Am AF obsessed at the moment!


----------



## chickychick

Gosh I see your dilemma. Firstly I really hope you get a BFP then the situation is solved 😊. Remember all these symptoms such as the implantation ones only occur in some people so if you haven't had them it is not a guarantee of a BFN. 

Failing that who is most likely to appreciate your concern about the time factor? I would go back to them and re-I force your feelings & concerns. It seems so silly that the fertility clinic want to repeat tests that have already been done as it seems a waste of time. How many cycles of clomid do you have remaining? I think it comes down to whether you are willing to give clomid more of a chance or whether you feel such pressure of time that you want to just get to the IVF. I know that isn't an answer but in the final analysis only you can decide. 

If it's any consolation I feel the pressure of time too. I am about 18 months younger than you but still at this age time is not on our sides when it comes to NHS treatment. Very very best of luck xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Thanks lots Chickychic. I will try and call the clinic, although I might end up just tossing a coin to decide! Yes the time factor is completely rubbish. I read somewhere that only kids under 10 and women over 35 ttc count their age in half years...


----------



## lilac789

Sparklestar that is a dilemma. my GP ran lots of tests but they weren't allowed to prescribe clomid. Only the fertility clinic can prescribe it here. When I was referred they too repeated all of the tests that my GP had already done(which took 3 months). I would speak to them and raise your concerns over the ivf age limit and your age. They may not have realised how close this is.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi SparkleStar that's such a tough one. I agree with the other ladies probably best to chat to both the clinic and the GP tomorrow if you can...like lilac, I had to already be referred to a clinic to be able to get Chlomid. But they did too run their own set of tests as well so it seems that must be the norm for clinics, not just yours being awkward.

I suppose... If There is no time limit on getting Chlomid from your GP, maybe it's worth getting the ball rolling with the clinic, then at least you're giving yourself options. But maybe you could do a 2nd cycle of Chlomid first especially as it times well with your Hol & O/BD timing etc...

as then... If cycle 2 didnt give a BFP the clinic would have a definite CD1 to work from when running their tests.
Is that age restriction set in stone at all the clinics for NHS IVF? 

I've got no AF signs at all. Feel totally normal which is pretty disconcerting for CD32 x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Well from no signs to full arrival of AF this evening  

Mixed emotions really... I was so desperate to know Chlomid could make me just ovulate this month (especially as I couldn't have the CD21 bloodwork) and in no way was even in the mindset of achieving anything more.So on one hand I'm glad that I ovulated but I'm surprised that I've actually been really tearful tonight since AF arriving   . I suppose that glimmer of hope it might all miraculously work on cycle 1 is always there.

So onwards onto cycle 2. I think I'll class tomorrow as CD1 so I can sync up the CBFM? Did someone say if it arrives after 3pm you count the next day as CD1? I'm to take Chlomid CD2-6.

Are any of your OHs on any supplements? 
How are the rest of you ladies feeling tonight? xx


----------



## lilac789

Sorry to hear that AC hopeful. Fingers crossed for cycle 2. Cycle has been much better for me in terms of side effects. Just a few hot flushes so far. Finished taking clomid yesterday. OH is on night shift this week so BD will be difficult to time! He has Tesco conception supplements but he always forgets to take them!

The IVF clinics vary in terms of their restrictions. I am atQE Gateshead and they do ivf up to 42.

Have a look at http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/nhs_funding_2 They have a spreadsheet detailing every NHS trust in the country and the guidelines for each one.


----------



## Sparklestar

Wow that's good. I might move to Gateshead 

Sorry to hear AF arrived, and totally understandable to be teary. The floodgates opened for me this morning when my temp plummeted (meaning AF is on its way), and I'm not even there yet. My OH is just on multivits but I've ordered some Peruvian maca for us today. Even if it does nothing else, we could both do with an energy boost! I've read good things about it though.

Thanks everyone for your dilemma advice btw. I think I'm going to leave it to fate. I'll call the clinic and if they can't fit me in for monitoring, I'll do another Clomid cycle with the GP. Either way though I won't be leaving this board until one of us has a bfp!


----------



## chickychick

I felt just the same when AF arrived. I would count today as CD1. I wasn't told anything about it making a difference what time AF arrived. At 3pm there are still 9 hours of the day left after all. 

I don't think I know what the upper age limit is for IVF where I live so will have a look at the link. If clomid doesn't work we get 2 rounds of IUI then one of IVF. Glad you managed to reach a decision Sparklestar.


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi everyone,

Sorry about AF AC hopeful, big hugs! But as you say the meds are working to help you ovulate.  I counted the day I had a full on flow as cd1 when mine arrived in the evening.

Sparkle star I hope you get an answer, perhaps ask both what they think and make a judgement call on what is best for you?

I'm on CD12 and struggling with the hot flashes, more so than the first time around. I'm getting angry red blotches after showering too which take an hour to go down. Took an anti histamine coz I thought it was an allergy. Even people at work keep pointing out my neck has gone blotchy. I can't decide tho whether they are just being *****es tho... I would never point things out about people it's so rude. I'm quite stressed atm being left to fend for myself in a new job with no training so that plus ttc worries, my clomid short temper and flushes are not a good combination.   also feeling a lil bit run down and headachy.

My DH is on centrum multi vitamins  for men. I've ditched the seven seas trying for a baby folic acid tablets and now taking centrum pregnancy care which includes everything I need. Also taking vit c supplements.

How is everyone doing? I hope one of us has some luck! X


----------



## chickychick

My OH is not on any supplements. I looked at a pregnancy multi vitamin/ supplement for myself but have been on folic acid since starting ttc. Due to having diabetes I have have to take a higher dose of folic acid and presumed the multi- products wouldn't contain the higher dose. I just picked a couple of other supplements alongside which sounded like they would be the most beneficial- vitamin c and omega 3. Good quality ones are very pricey though! I am very much in two minds about it all as I think a lot of the outcome here is down to fate and you can end up spending a lot of unnecessary money. What does everyone else think? Preseed was a waste of money for me. Having said all that I have decided to try acupuncture if this third cycle of clomid doesn't end in a BFP. If nothing else I hope it will help with relaxation which is probably more useful than anything else! x


----------



## sophielee_75

Hi Ladies.
Yippee - I ovulated on my first round of clomid (feel like I deserve a certificate)!!!  Got 156 on my blood test - is that good??

Just got the long waiting game to play now and I am already frustrated beyond belief.  Been feeling bloated and had tummy ache for a few days now but nurse said that was side effects.  Had cramp (just above lady bits lol) since 5dpo but no other symptoms.

Analysing everything!!!


----------



## Sparklestar

Welcome to the party Sophielee. Good news re Ov - I felt the same this month. So good to know its possible!

Unfortunately my AF arrived today  Phoned the clinic and they can't start monitoring me until next month so, decision made, another cycle of clomid it is! Back on it tomorrow - fingers crossed the side effects aren't too bad this time.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi SophieLee! You definitely deserve a a gold star at least!!!  I think anything over 30 suggests ovulation so 156 is brilliant!!!
Gosh just read your footnote. So sorry or all you've bee through. What an incredibly brave woman you are to be starting this journey   Xx

Ah  sparklestar the dreaded AF..hope you're feeling ok. That's good your dilemma is sorted and you can give it another Chlomid cycle!
Lilac- good to hear this round has gone smoothly for you!
Neonstar hope you're side effects have calmed and work isn't too stressful!

Chickychic i agree sometimes all the supplements seem a bit of a sales ploy 
I think I'm going to just get the centrum multivit for DH and see. Good for him anyway regardless of ttc.
I'm also keen to try acupuncture or  reflexology this month 

xx


----------



## lilac789

So I have just phoned my docs. When I had my day 28 bloods done I forgot the forms for the hospital so Ive been able to get the result. Progesterone was 27 and normal. Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## sophielee_75

Aw Sparklestar so sorry to hear ugly AF tuned up, I reckon I will be right behind you.  Good luck just never seems to happen to me, did a test today as waiting getting unbearable but got a BFN.  I could have tested too early as only 11 dpo and totally unsure of when AF is due (last month 38 days, month before 34)!!  Am going to leave it now until Sunday, maybe as this is mothers day it might bring me good news. 

AC_Hopeful - it was a hard decision to do this but we had been trying before we lost Ollie, he always wanted a bro/sis.  Life is unbearable without him and I miss being able to give him a cuddle.  To see my only child aged 2 go through so much was heart breaking, I just hope that we can have a little ray of sunshine back into our lives 

xxxx


----------



## chickychick

Oh no. What a shame we've yet to get a BFP amongst us. Still hope for you Sophielee. Fingers crossed. I am sorry to read about your loss too. That must have been the most incredibly heartbreaking and saddest experience for you. 

So...onwards and hopefully upwards for us all and hopefully it won't be too long before some really positive news xx


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone,
Sophielee hello! Your score is very high, if you google it then there are some very positive comments on websites so fingers crossed! 
Lilac well done on getting results if they said it's normal that's good surely,means clomid is doing its job. 

I still don't know my results, turns out my consultant has left the hospital so my file and results have been sent to the bigger hospital for another consultant to take over. (Nice to be informed?!)I'm temping though and it's looking positive for this cycle so that's keeping me going. Haven't had any side effects I sort of want some just so I know it's actually doing something. Xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Evening ladies,

Sophielee, absolutely everything crossed for you on this journey xxx

Emmapoppy I know exactly what you mean about sort of wanting side effects to know that there is stuff actually happening!!
Lilac, not really sure about the CD28 results, I'm pretty sure on CD21 they're looking for a result of over 30...but maybe by CD28 perhaps they're supposed to have gone back to down again anyway....The fact that AF arrived means you definitely ovulated tho...??

CD5 for me & I'm hibernating tonight watching comic relief..DH at the pub (I'm trying not to be a crank about that) I've felt a pretty down & emotional all week tbh which is very unlike me. I'm usually pretty upbeat all the time. Prob because AF seems to be lingering! 

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## hopeful17

Are any of you ladies for lh surge no trigger shots


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Girls

Can I join your group too please!! I'm new to this forum and am day 4 of 5th round of Clomid, my head is spinning with trying to understand the medication. I am Lyns and I'm 34 and DH is 45.  We have been TTC since May 2012 and I have PCOS with previously only about 4 AFs per year. Since starting the meds I developed a horrendous rash which turned out to be eczema, it still flares up but all in a good cause eh! I've been ridiculously tired although struggling to sleep, I don't feel like I've had a proper sleep when I wake up and feel like I've just had a series of naps? 

I am waiting for the dye test but when I enquired in clinic last week they said I needed to have ovulated 3 times before I can go for this check, I was slightly confused as ive has an AF after all the 4 rounds of clomid so im guessing that even though AF visits this doesn't mean I have ovulated?  My hormone levels have been ridiculously unpredictable also?

Any one on here around the same place in meds as me?  

L xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Lyns,
Welcome to our Chlomid takers gang! 
Wow, 5th Cycle of Chlomid? You're further along than the rest of us ..I thought to have AF you must have Ovulated too...maybe check again with the clinic to know for sure.

How are you all getting on? Hope Mother's Day didn't evoke too much emotion..******** etc seems to be flooded with perfect family pics! I was in work so managed to stay distracted!

CD8 of Cycle 2 for me today.
Succumbed to a major sugar craving day today which I'm annoyed at myself for! Been doing really well, healthy eating and today went overboard! 
I've read so many articles that say sugar can be detrimental to hormone levels especially with women with PCOS.

xxx


----------



## Laura14

Hello

I was just after some advise. I have finished my 3rd round of Clomid and I am back at the hospital in 3 weeks. My BMI is currently 30.2.

Does anyone know if this would be ok or does it need to be under 30 

Thanks


----------



## poppy05

Hi Laura, they like bmi's to be no higher than 30, im sure the .2 wouldnt make a difference, however you could prob shift that little bit in a couple of weeks, si by time your appt is due your bmi will be 30 xx


----------



## sophielee_75

Hi Ladies - well AF arrived last night, very disappointed.  I had such a good ovulation level that I thought it was a signed and sealed deal!!  T'was not to be.  On for round 2.

My period is sooooooo painful!!!  Does clomid do that??

Thanks for all of you that have said nice messages (including about my loss), nice to be part of a community in way - just a shame that its for this reason xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah Sophielee_75....Damn AF  

My AF was sooo painful on cycle 1 too....I wasn't sure if that just was what a normal AF felt like as it was so long since I had one!
Best of Luck for Cycle 2 xxx

CD10 for me...my CBFM requested a stick this morning..said 'Low' as expected ...I'm really really hoping I ovulate late again (CD20) as my DH is working abroad from CD12-19 - not ideal at all  

How are the rest of you ladies doing?
Would be so good to hear some positive news!! xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

I had same painful period problems as you both, so probably is a Clomid thing.

CD8 for me and all remarkably similar to last time. Have been really moody and emotional the last couple of days - resulting in a pretty lively argument with my boss, eek! 

Really hope things are going well with all you ladies further on in your cycle. x


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi everyone!

My AF was a dream in comparison to the normal pain I got without Clomid! Clomid really seemed to make mine much lighter and nowhere near as painful, makes a change!

CD21 for me and just getting on with it for now. I've had a clomid headache for about 5 days but this hasn't stopped us doing the deed every other day. From my CM (not much to go off I know!), I think I've ovulated late on again but ive totally failed this cycle with temping. I keep forgetting so I don't have enough real data to know for sure. 

Tbh I feel a bit more relaxed this time and been so busy with work I've stopped symptom spotting. The hot flushes are still a real problem for me. I get them any time of day now and I'm getting night sweats too. To get a full nights sleep would be nice, I'm currently sleeping with windows open and the hubby is in the spare room as he keeps getting cold lol!

Fingers crossed for BFPs this time!!!


----------



## chickychick

Hi guys. It's CD16 already for me on cycle 3 with my short 23 day cycles on clomid. Still no symptoms of anything really. Not doing any temperature taking or ovulation monitoring. Just trying to BD every other day. I think it's fair to say cycle symptoms including AF vary as much between individuals as much as they would in normal circumstances. Like NeonStar my AF has been short & light on clomid. Just been on holiday and think I have gained a different more relaxed perspective on everything. Hope I can keep it up when I return to normal day to day/ work stresses! 

In response to a couple of earlier posts. Lyns, I presume by the dye test you mean an hsg? If so you don't have to have ovulated to have it. They like you to go within so many days of AF so they know you aren't pregnant as the test could harm a foetus. You can get AF without ovulation but if you had no or irregular AF before clomid and are now getting regular AF I would say this is a sign you have been ovulating. Did you have a progesterone blood level done on your first round of clomid to confirm ovulation? 

Hopeful17, I think everyone here is just on clomid. I don't know what trigger shots are and only that you get an lh surge on a natural cycle which is what triggers ovulation.


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies,
Its CD20 for me on cycle 2. This time the symptoms are completely different. I had hot flashes for the first two weeks but then nothing. I haven't really monitored temps very well this month but no sign of a temp spike. I did ov tests around day 16 which is when I ovd last month but nothing so I have a feeling that it hasn't worked this month and I haven't ovd. We've been bd every couple of days and I came down with thrush and all the meds say not to taken if TTC. Grrr! 

I guess we'll just be trying harder next cycle! This will be my last cycle until my next appointment at the clinic in May. 

Fingers crossed that one if us get a bfp


----------



## chickychick

You may still have ovulated. The kits aren't supposed to be reliable if you're on fertility drugs. I thought you could use the pessaries for thrush if you may be pregnant. You don't want to be having to put up with the symptoms of thrush unnecessarily. I think thrush is more common in pregnancy anyway due to the changes in hormone levels so there has to be something to treat it. I would check with a pharmacist or even better a doctor. Pharmacists all seem to be scared to recommend anything these days. Think it's the litigation culture x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Girls,

You never know Lilac, like chickychic says the Ov kits all say unreliable when on fertility drugs! Are you having your CD21 blood test tomorrow?
You could always try Natural Yoghurt (with live bacteria) to help with thrush - my aunty swears by it! Both Eating it, and applying to the area if you've got any private time to yourself to sit legs akimbo!! 

Struggling a little today - my best friend has just found out she's pregnant. I am SO delighted for her they've been ttc for about 6months and while she was on the phone i really was grinning from ear to ear...and so excited for her...just got a bit tearful when I put the phone down.

I'm on CD14 & My CBFM has said 'High' for 2 days now so might hit Peak any day and DH is away in Singapore until Thursday. Ideally you're supposed to bd every other day during high and on both Peak days. Feel so frustrated that I'm sitting here probably about to ovulate &  this month might be totally wasted. I suppose at least it seems the Chlomid is working.Finding it hard to keep positive. My temps are also all over the place completely every morning so far.

God - sorry to moan!!

I'm off to stock up on raspberry leaf tea, nettle tea  & pineapple juice!
xxx


----------



## Neon_Star

I'm struggling too AC hopeful. Had a huge upset last night as it all got on top of me. Out of interest we decided to work out our finances if we got pregnant. DH was horrified at how much money we'd lose and was saying I'd have to go back to work after 4 months. We earn a lot for people our age and never thought this would be the case. I couldnt understand it when everyone I know has a full year off, earning way less than us. So I was like wtf is the point of going through all this just to go back to work straight away. Then a row ensued.

I just feel like 2 years and 4 months of this has taken all the fun out of ttc and I feel like I don't want to carry on.  There's no glamour in this... plus all the side effects, being poked and prodded, having to deal with other people's comments/good news. It's unbearable. I keeping thinking what if the clomid doesn't work, I don't think I can go through more of this. At least I could stop in my own terms than finding out not even drugs would help.

I think it's finally got to my DH too who has been struggling to perform over my ov time. But he says if we are unsuccessful we can have a life of nice things, holidays and money... Like it's that simple. It's easy for him as he's not the one taking the brunt of it all and I'd still have to deal with this every single day if we gave up. Feeling of utter shame, envy and guilt.

I can't help thinking I've completely failed in every aspect. I couldn't wait to get started after we got married and I really didn't think starting a family would be like this   what is there to look forward to if we throw the towel in? Work, weekends and the odd holiday?

I feel totally alone, not even my DH gets it. He thinks we can just move on from this like it was an experiment that didn't work out and we can fill our time with other things. I know that it will forever hang over me if we don't succeed.

So many people at work are getting pregnant, I've had another week of the spanish inquisition about why we haven't had kids yet. It's all too much. Every week I get asked the question and it makes me feel so awful.

Sorry to bring a downer to the party but you lot are the only ones I can talk to!


----------



## emmapoppy

Neon star, you have just described how I'm sure most people on here feel, so please don't worry! Others just don't get it-even my friend who is being referred for treatment still tells me to be patient! I try not to think about the lack of pennies we would have but seeing as my job is only temp anyway I have other issues besides that hehe. Clomid at 50mg isn't working for me and I've had to file a complaint with my clinic because they've been horrendously incompetent. Please don't feel like a failure, it's not your fault. I completely understand how you are feeling and it's making me teary because I wish it wasn't this hard when others find it so easy. I'm terrified that clomid at a higher dose won't work, I really don't want anything as invasive as IVF or anything else. I wish our hopes weren't all pinned on this medication working. I think for our DH they just never quite know what to say or they end up saying the wrong thing! 
Whenever people mention my lack of bump/baby I sing 'let it go' (in my head of course!) Calms me down hehe Xx


----------



## chickychick

Neon star, I was really sorry to read your latest post and know how upset you are feeling. This is such a tremendously stressful business and I think it's hard for our OHs as our stress inevitably becomes their stress. It's a shame there isn't more psychological support available for us. I am hoping the acupuncture I have planned will help with that side of things as much as the physical side. I try to stay upbeat and occupied but I feel like I am carrying a huge weight on my shoulders and it's tiring. Life just can't be the same as it was before starting this journey and I feel completely in limbo. I am really afraid about nothing working and then having to decide what I will do in life if I don't become a mum. Although I'd rather just be able to conceive naturally I don't mind it if I have to have IVF. I just hope & pray that something will work and I am meant to be a mum. 
Obviously I don't know you and your DH and your personal circumstances well enough to be able to say much more but it's obvious from what you write NeonStar that you do so want to have a child so I hope you will be able to work your way through this as a couple and carry on. If it's all getting too much is having a little time out from it an option? Other people's comments can be horrendously insensitive. It amazes me because even if they haven't had fertility issues themselves these things are so much more talked about these days so I don't know how it hasn't entered their minds that fertility issues could have a bearing on a couple's childless status. Anyway, I have waffled on long enough. Sending you a virtual hug and hoping things will become a little easier xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah gosh Neon_Star I totally understand where you're coming from. And I'm sure every single one of your worries are echoed by so many others on here too. But a failure you are definitely NOT!   Its important to remember that your chances of conceiving improve on Chlomid every month you continue taking it.

I've found it really hard to have any practical conversations at all....'once we have a baby....etc' in case it doesn't happen. I can't do hypothetical conversations. DH doesn't seem to understand that it really might not happen and so tries to talk logistics - usually ends up with me storming off in tears telling him he 'just doesn't get it'. SO we've stopped any of those conversations for now. 
Re the financial side of things, if you both earn well now then you'll probably find that you can afford to take your full maternity time. I'm sure you DH would think completely differently when a baby actually arrived..

There is so much worry that falls entirely on the woman's shoulders, mainly because we're the ones who socially are constantly quizzed about it! But I do think it must be really hard for all of the Men because sometimes they can't say anything right...I know for me, If DH was saying it was the most important thing to him to have a baby, that would add so much pressure to the whole situation.....but when he tries to might light of it all I get upset and convince myself he's not really botheredi & t's like he has no idea how it all feels...
Agh! Turning me into a mental woman!!

Neon_Star the one thing you really do have on your side at the moment is age. So if you felt you needed a break to take the pressure off. Or tell you DH that you're having a break from the pressures of ttc, but continue on Chlomid anyway..you never know. 

All these things are so much easier said than done!

EmmaPoppy so sorry you've had a bad time with your clinic. Don't be scared of a higher dose, I'm on 100mg and haven't had any bad side effects.

Chickychic sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs that you can stay strong through all of this xxx

Odds say they'll be a BFP for one of us soon!!!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Right!! a new day, a new week. I've decided to stop moping and get proactive. My weight has been creeping back up and although by BMI is still fine, feeling out of shape is definitely adding to feeling down so it's time to sort it out.

I've just bought some new trainers and enrolled in a beginners running club And booked my first acupuncture session for next Wednesday.

Healthy body, health mind etc. 
Lets not let this get us down Ladies!!xxx


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone, 

Help me please?! Af has appeared or so I think, apologies in advance for tmi. It's very light brown and there is barely anything there in comparison to how I am normally. This didn't happen with the first round of clomid. I think it's cd2 so I need to begin my next (3rd) cycle tonight. Has anyone else experienced anything similar? I'm concerned that it means my lining has thinned and that my increased dose of 100g will make this worse. I tried contacting my consultant but as usual I couldn't get past the Secretary. Any ideas would be amazing! Xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hey Emma, I'm really not sure. Was it approx the right CD for your AF to arrive? 

Last cycle mine was very light for the first day then heavier for the following 4 days so maybe itll get heavier tomorrow?
Can you do a pregnancy test just to make sure it's safe to take the Clomid?xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks everyone for your support, really means a lot.   I was having a rough day and didn't mean to bring everyone down.

I've been to the gym for the first time in an age so trying to get healthy is making me feel better. No symptoms at all during my tww but I'm trying to ignore everything clomid related for now. I've come to the conclusion if it happens, it happens. I can't torture myself any more with symptom spotting!

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Emmapoppy. My AF has been really light on clomid and only lasted about 3 days. My first two cycles were only 23 days too. I called my fertility centre as I was concerned about it. I have this ongoing worry about inadequate lining. The nurse I spoke to reassured me that cycle length and AF does vary from person to person and my lining of just over 6mm on my CD10 scan on my first clomid cycle was perfectly ok. It is very hard not to scrutinise everything but I would think based on my own experience what you are experiencing is ok.

Well done on the exercise stuff ladies. I am a bit of a gym bunny and have been for years. It is a good stress buster too after a tough day!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Chickychic did you try acupuncture in the end? I've just booked an appointment for next Wednesday! Quite looking forward to it!

CD16 for me and Such strong Ov pains for the last 2 days. CBFM just showing 'High' still. Fingers crossed 'Peak' holds off until Thurs when DH is back from Singapore!

Neon_Star hope alls ok with you and your DH  
I too feel so much better after doing some exercise yesterday and today! A lot to be said for endorphins!
xxx


----------



## chickychick

I have booked acupuncture for next week. If this third cycle is the same as the last two I expect AF on Friday so will be able to embark on round 4 of clomid with acupuncture x


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies, 

Neon star I'm glad you're feeling better. we all feel like that from time, well, I know I do. 

I've stopped tracking symptoms and charting because it was getting me down this month. Just trying to stay positive now!


----------



## babynumber

I hope its ok, I just wanted to pop into this thread and say Hi 

I have taken Clomid so many times in the past few years and sadly it only seemed to make me ovulate the first time then it did nothing.  I also had very light periods while on it, they were also really long and sometimes I had nothing but brown spotting instead of a period so it was hard to know the length of the cycle or when to start the clomid again.

I had all the side effect from it - hot flushes, mood swings and waking up at night.  I also felt twinges in my ovaries - but no ovulation. 

This could of course, all be related to age.  I know cycles get worse and more erratic as I'm in early 40's now.

I really would love to know , WHY do some of us NOT ovulate?  It just doesn't make sense to me.  

I would also really like to try Femara as an alternative to clomid, as I had a feeling of it making me dry up more.  I tried the cough medicine and drank plenty of water but it didn't seem to stop these negative effects.  I believe you can only get this from a clinic though , not from the GP. 

Good luck to all of you, clomid can work for some and even more so it you are in your early 30's.  

xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi babynumber welcome to the group!
Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck with Clomid in the past. What dose have you been on in the past? There are a lot of articles that say Clomid can cause dryness. I've just started taking evening primrose oil which is supposed to be good if you take it for the first half of your cycle.PreSeed also helps.

CD18 for me today and DH is back from his trip! He thinks I'm just pleased to see him, but my CBFM has been showing 'High' for days so fingers crossed for a 'Peak' now he's home. Really strong pains on my left side.

When you all get Ovulation Pains is it always just one side? Or both? 
xx


----------



## chickychick

Ovulation pains should just be on one side as you should only ovulate from one ovary each month. Potential for multiple births otherwise! The feelings I have had have just been one sided x


----------



## babynumber

I was taking 50 then a 100 dose from what I can remember. (doctor suggested doubling it when lower dose didn't work)

Building Up to ovulation time, (although I usually didnt ACTUALLY ovutate) I always had twinges on both sides, usually alternating each day.  So I always felt like something was 'happening' growing or developing.  Sometimes it would be stronger on one particular side so I suspected that was the side that made it to more mature.  But Goodness knows, why in the end nothing would come of it. 
I was never given any medicine to 'trigger' it.  That perhaps would have done the trick for me - but this can only be done at a clinic and paid for privately.  My clomid was just from my gp with no monitoring scans either.

The whole thing is such a guessing game - and thoroughly depressing! if only we knew when we ovulated WHEN it happened


----------



## babynumber

out of interest, when did most people ovulate on clomid?  

I wonder why the cycles vary so much?  you'd think the medication would prompt ovulation pretty much the same time for all ie 5 days after the last pill, but then why is the second half of the cycle so irregular still?  I had both short and very long cycles on clomid.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

My first cycle I didn't have the blood tests but my CBFM said 'Peak' on CD20. I'm now on CD20 of cycle and on my second 'Peak' day so fingers crossed the results of my blood test on Monday is going to show that I ovulated.
I was taking Clomid CD2-6
xx


----------



## babynumber

So would you have had to have your blood test on day 27 instead of 21?  Assuming you ovulated around day 20?

wonder why it takes so long to ovulate for some people - you'd think the clomid would make it pretty standard being as its a medicated cycle.

Something else very strange, not sure if others experience this but sometimes I get ewcm LATE in the cycle. Kind of like a few days before a period.  What is the point in this?? 



Good luck xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Not really sure about the EWCM...
I think the blood test on CD21 is on that day to take into account late ovulation..It'll be CD22 when I have mine. But I don't really know, my next clinic appointment is on April 14th so I'm going to ask about cycle length then...

Been trying to monitor my temps but they're all over the place each morning showing no pattern xx


----------



## babynumber

I think they do it on day 21 as standard but thats assuming a day 14 ovulation I think.

If you ovulate later I think you meant to have it done later too.  

Has to be 7 days after to get the right levels I believe.

xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Yeah I think you're right. I'll call the clinic first thing monday and ask the nurse if I should book in for later in the week instead for my bloodwork xx


----------



## emmapoppy

Hey everyone, hope things are ticking along nicely and side effects aren't too crazy?! I took my last clomid last night for this cycle, first at 100mg but still no side effects, perhaps because I take it before bed? My complaint that I put in to my clinic is being upheld by the hospital which is good, at least someone there thinks I'm not impatient and pushy! 

I would love day 21 tests so I knew if clomid was working or not, the complaints department said that I won't be monitored at all and I just have to wait until August to discuss next steps! Which I think is ridiculous, hence I have an appointment with my gp to possibly change clinics. I live on the border of two counties so I'm curious about the differences between the two hospitals, I currently go across the border for my clinic. I know there is an nhs document about ivf treatment across the country, is there something similar for clomid treatment?


----------



## AC_Hopeful

emmapoppy, Everyone else I know who has been prescribed Clomid has the CD21 tests so I think it is likely that if you did change clinics this would be the case for you.
Although it might take 3 months to get an appointment so you should definitely chat to your GP. In fact, your GP is the one who can do your CD21 tests anyway so you could just ask them to do it!
My clinic call my GP for the results, so that might be the way around it xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

Emmapoppy - I've not seen a comparison doc for Clomid treatment but would love to know if there is one. I'm also asking for referral to another clinic if they can't fit me in for monitoring next month. 

I'm CD19 today and think I'm 2DPO. Last cycle I didn't O until CD20 so it took me a bit by surprise. Rushed down the M1 to BD in time though so fingers crossed! I had hoped Clomid would make cycles more predictable but it doesn't seem to work like that - just boosts your follicles I guess. Side effects not as bad this time (crazy moods at start and REALLY painful Ovulation but that's all).

AC_ def good idea to check re later blood test date. When I had CD21 bloods (before clomid) I didn't ov until a week later so results were void. Are you temping at the same time each day? My temps were erratic before clomid and it meant I wasn't ovulating. I'm sure this won't be the case for you, but blood test super important so you know for sure. Should remember, sorry, but did you have bloods last time? Really pleased that your Ov waited for your DH to get back!


----------



## chickychick

As regards the blood test AC I agree with what's being said. On my first clomid round I had a monitoring scan at CD10 which showed a maturing follicle and they sent me for my blood test 8 days later so CD18 which showed I had ovulated. This '21 day test' is absolutely based on an average 28 day cycle.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Thanks for your advice, it does make a lot of sense so I think I'll call in the morning to reschedule for later in the week. Although I hope the bank hol weekend doesn't make it tricky.
I didn't have bloods done last month as we were away, so I'm really wanting to get accurate results this month.

I've done my temps every Morning before I've get up but so many mornings I'm waking up with a proper hot flush I think that's probably effecting it.
Good luck this cycle SparkleStar hopefully your travelling especially will pay off! Are you using OPKs to confirm ovulation?
Where are you up to on your 3rd cycle Chickychic?
️Xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi Everyone,

Just checking in. CD32 and expecting AF tomorrow according to my womanlog pro app... Tho my irregular cycles aren't much to go off! It's my bday on Weds so I really hope it doesn't arrive, that would be an amazing pressie.  

I've been away this weekend with DH which has been lovely tho slightly spoiled by side effects/possible AF. I've been so hot the entire time and itchy as hell. To the point I developed a nasty heat rash for the last 2 days (something I never get). It looked awful, so red and angry. It's been practically impossible to cool down. I can't stop itching my neck (I tend to do this when stressed/anxious as I was so conscious about it) which leaves nasty red marks for ages, so not attractive.   Maybe due to how hot I've been I've felt a little dizzy, a little sick and very tired. Also been getting heartburn off and on, tho again can be explained by eating rich restaurant food the whole weekend. I just want my skin to stop being so sensitive but I'm not sure what I can do other than try not put any products/ perfume on for the time me being, any suggestions would be welcome!

From what I've read on here, no one has had a smooth ride with thier clinic. It's really shameful that they willingly leave us patients in the dark. It makes the experience so stressful! I hope for all of us that this cycle will be the one!!!


----------



## chickychick

Nice you got away Neon but sorry to hear about your skin. Sounds very uncomfortable. Don't know what to suggest I'm afraid.

It's CD26 for me cycle 3 and facing 3 possibilities- having a longer cycle than my first 23 day ones, pregnant or haven't ovulated this time and not going to get AF. Obviously option 2 is most preferable but have no symptoms that might indicate I am pregnant. Mind you I haven't really had any symptoms of anything whatsoever on this journey so far. If I haven't ovulated I will be massively disappointed as it's yet another hurdle. Have to wait til CD38-40 to test for BFP if still no AF then contact the clinic with result. If BFN I wonder whether they will increase my clomid dose next round. Anyhow looks like my ride through clomid cycles now won't be as quick as I thought after the first two 23 day cycles xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Seems I may have a virus... Upset tummy and throwing up all night (sorry tmi). I feel rough as a dog. I'm hoping it passes, my DH isn't ill so don't think its food poisoning nor morning sickness coz of the upset tummy part. Feeling sorry for myself


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Oh no Neon_Star sorry to hear you're ill. Maybe the skin rash was all part of the same thing? Its so horrible having sickness bug. Hope its just a 24hr thing and you feel better by your birthday!
Even more so, I hope it just might be morning sickness??   

Fingers crossed for this cycle Chickychic. Did you have any ovulation signs this month?

I've been re-booked for my blood test for this Thursday. You were all right, it is best 7 days after ovulation. First acupuncture session on Wednesday too - quite looking forward to it. Other than that the wonderful 2ww until AF appears.
xx


----------



## chickychick

Glad to hear you got your blood test sorted and hope you find the acupuncture relaxing. I have had it before and found it so. If AF doesn't come tomorrow I am going to postpone my appointment for Thursday as I want to go knowing whereabouts I am as regards the clomid. 

I did have some twinges/ pulling/ aching on the left side around the time I expected to ovulate but then again I had a bit of it at the end of next week too. I am TRYING not to read too much into any symptoms as I think they can all well be explained by something alternative. I am annoyed at myself as I had been feeling much more relaxed about everything. I may be jumping the gun but the possibility that the clomid hasn't worked this time is really getting to me xx


----------



## chickychick

That was supposed to say the end of last week not next week. I don't have a crystal ball!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Try and stay focused on the positive reasons why AF might not have arrived. No reason why you won't have ovulated especially when you did for Cycle 1 & 2 .
Sending lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## chickychick

Yes you're right. I must be more level-headed and not assume the worst x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Evening girls.

Had my first acupuncture today and found it so interesting talking about all the stimulation points and how the acupuncture can work. He did say ideally he'd work to a completely natural cycle rather than one being induced by Clomid, but also said he was happy to work alongside it.
He wants me to book in for CD11-14 of my next cycle but recommended reflexology in the mean time.
CD25 bloods being taken tomorrow.

Hope you're all doing...especially those on the AF watch!xx


----------



## Neon_Star

That's great AC, I really hope it works for you. I've not had acupuncture this cycle but I found it relaxing on my first one!

CD35 for me, it's my birthday and I'm full of a flu like cold... only 48 hours since my stomach bug! I even got sent home from work. I'm feeling crampy/sore in my lower region and generally sorry for myself... If AF shows up I swear I'll scream, I don't wanna feel any worse than I do now. Don't think I can stand a painful AF episode as well as flu 

XX


----------



## chickychick

Interesting to read about your experience with the acupuncturist AC. Practitioners obviously vary. The one I will be seeing said it doesn't matter when in the cycle I come. She was actually inspired to become an acupuncturist when she had it trying to conceive- she had her children through IVF. She told she also had it whilst having IUI with clomid. Let's hope it's of benefit for us both.


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies. Just checking in. 
Happy birthday neon star 
It's CD31 on cycle 2 for me so af should be due in next couple of days. Not had many symptoms at all this month. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing!


----------



## chickychick

I would say it's a good thing lilac! I have been lucky not to really have any symptoms/ side effects either. I just think of it as not being a slave to my hormones. I think some people are just much more sensitive to hormonal changes than others. Some people get terrible PMT others nothing etc etc.


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi Everyone,

It's CD37 for me and no AF yet, not really had any of my normal run up symptoms. My boobs are only a little bit sore and in getting the odd deep abdominal cramp. Think that's me reading into it tbh. My last clomid cycle length was cd34. I know I'm irregular anyway but the clinic advised me my cycles would become more regular because I'm taking the clomid at a particular time (cd2-6) to make me ovulate on/near cd14. 

I took a HPT on cd33 and cd35 but BFNs. They were cheapie ones from Asda as I'm getting a bit sick of spending loads just to be disappointed.

Unless my horrendous cold has affected my cycle which is unlikely, I'm starting to think the clomid isn't working for me. I feel like I'm in exactly the same position with my cycles before I started the clomid, except I've given myself additional horrible side effects. The not knowing us so annoying.


----------



## chickychick

Hi Neon. I'm anxiously waiting too. It's CD30 for me on cycle 3. My first 2 clomid cycles were both 23 days bang on. I haven't tested yet as my guidelines from the clinic say AF should arrive CD28-34 and if it doesn't wait until CD38-40 to test. Perhaps test again at CD40 as you could still get a BFP. Fingers crossed for you. I am sure the Asda tests are fine. I also refuse to spend a fortune on these things. I plan to wait til CD38-40 to test if AF hasn't arrived. If it comes to that and I get a BFN then I presume it means clomid has failed to make me ovulate this cycle which will be a huge disappointment. Best of luck   xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

The waiting is just agonising isn't it? And we're kinda waiting as much for AF as we are BFP/BFNs. I cannot imagine the turmoil of the 2ww for the ladies going through full IVF.
Don't despair yet, the reason for AF being late could Infact be the best reason ever...

But if not and it hasn't worked then it might just mean that your dose will be increased to 100mg...
Did you both have bloods taken this month on cd21?

I'm only on CD26 and feel like this cycle is dragging on so long. Earlier in the cycle is so much easier as I feel I can be proactively 'trying'...taking the pills...charting temps..dtd...etc etc

Wishing so much luck to you all over the next few days xxx


----------



## chickychick

Thanks AC. You're absolutely right about this stage. You can't do anything but wait! And my hormones don seem to tell me anything as I have no symptoms of anything really. My clinic (who I have to say have been excellent so far) don't repeat the progesterone blood test on the 2nd month if you ovulate first time round. Hence I haven't had another blood test since cycle 1. I am asked to contact the clinic with the result of a CD38-40 test if it comes to that. Presumably if it's a BFP they refer you on for antenatal care and if a BFN then I hope they will increase the dose of clomid. There is still time for AF to arrive but if it doesn't the other frustrating thing for me is that I had no AF at all before starting clomid and even after 3 courses of Provera nothing. I had to start clomid without AF. Hopefully I can do that again without several months trying to start AF artificially to no avail before I can continue clomid! Best of luck to you too xx


----------



## Neon_Star

That's really interesting and helpful Chickychic, I didn't get any guidelines from my clinic about this. Me and my DH were joking that I've given my period up for lent.  I'm going to go get a clearblue digital test later on. If there's nothing by Tuesday I'm giving the clinic a ring.

I was feeling really sick last night. Bad acid reflux and had bad heartburn, for some reason I couldnt stop burping (sorry tmi!) which is unusual but a couple of rennies seemed to solve it. Today I feel like AF is imminent, with the usual dull cramps. 

Trying not to think about it but as the days go on I can't help getting anxious, you are right AC Hopeful! I only got my bloods/scan done on cycle 1, my clinic don't offer it for the other 5 cycles so I'm in the dark. I failed at temping as I kept forgetting and didn't do OPKs, thinking that I didn't want the build up of stress but it doesn't help now!

Xx


----------



## Sparklestar

CD25 for me and about 8DPO I think. I've had weird prickly pain sensations at the front of my stomach for the last 3 days and feel nauseous but it doesn't feel like AF cramps, and is still pretty early in my cycle, so no idea what is going on. I gave in to google and managed to convince myself it could be implantation pains, but there's no spotting and it's just as likely to be something completely random. Annoyed with myself for caving to google and the disappointment of AF arriving will be twice as bad now. I know in reality there's as much chance that it's from exercise or seafood! Live in hope though


----------



## chickychick

Sounds as if you both have some potentially promising symptoms. Let's really hope so. I'm afraid I am terrible for googling although never seem to find anything very conclusive. The clear blue tests are very reputable. From what I understand some tests are much more sensitive than others so I guess you want the one that will give you a conclusive result. The one they used with me at the hospital before doing my hsg looked the same as the Asda 2 for £1 ones so they can't be completely useless however!


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi everyone,

I'm out this month, AF arrived this morning and is excruciating as ever. I've decided I'm going back to my GP as I can't manage the pain any more and not even prescription painkillers are making a dent in it.

Sigh... Roll on Cycle 3

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Oh I'm sorry Neon, and sorry you are in such pain. Why do these things always happen at a weekend or a Bank Holiday. I have a very good friend who has endo and I know she had a rubbish time with it. But on the plus side she now has two little boys the first of whom was conceived with the help of clomid xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah I'm sorry NeonStar, and rubbish that you're in so much pain.

Pain control was one of the things the acupuncturist mentioned as being very effective treatment so maybe acupuncture might help the pain?

You said in an earlier post you thought you Ovd around CD13/14... If AF isn't arriving til well into the CD30s... Would that mean you could be ovulating a little later than you thought? Xx


----------



## chickychick

That's a good point AC. I'm a bit confused about when ovulation is likely to have occurred in relation to cycle length. I thought it was usually mid point of the cycle i.e. based on my previous 23 day cycles I thought I would've ovulated CD12/13 but think I may be wrong here. Do you know how many days post ovulation AF usually arrives? I read some where you're 'supposed' to have about a 10 day luteal phase. Can you shed any light?
Now CD33 for me and still no signs/symptoms of anything 😕. Being patient and planning on waiting til CD38-40 to test as no point phoning the clinic until then as they'll only tell me to wait as advised.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

My understanding is that the Luteal phase is between 12-16 days after ovulation (hence being labeled the 2 week wait I think)...with Clomid maybe increasing it by a day or two from the norm because your Progesterone levels stay a little higher...

This made sense on cycle 1 for me. My Clear Blue monitor showed peak on CD19/20 and then AF on CD33 so 14day luteal phase. Same Peak days this month so I'm expecting AF to arrive by thursday this week,

CD29 for me today and I have no symptoms of anything whatsoever either. Nothing! I've tried to switch off from it all a bit this weekend, enjoying all the wine/food yesterday without feeling guilty.

Chickychic you're doing so well being so patient and not testing!! Only 5 more days to wait... everything crossed for you. 
Your signs sound promising too Sparklestar 

Lilac789, hope you're ok too!!xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

Yes good luck Chickychic. Fingers crossed. Really hope this is your month. AC you're spot on about luteal length. I'm sure I read it needs to be at least 11 days minimum for implantation to take place. Things not looking too good for me unfortunately. Having lots of pains but they are more like pmt now and my temperature crashed down this morning so looks like AF is on its way (temps stay high if a bfp). Not over til AF shows though so trying to keep positive...


----------



## chickychick

Thanks AC for the explanation. I am surprised at my patience too. I know though I'm also trying to delay the potential disappointment of not having even ovulated this month. For a few days more the three possibilities of AF, BFP or no ovulation remain. Fingers crossed still for both of you AC and Sparklestar xx


----------



## lilac789

Well round 2 was unsuccessful for me. I had to start provera yesterday. I hope one of you lovely ladies has success this month.


----------



## babynumber

Just to add here my experience of clomid was it didn't regulate my cycles at all. 
It tended to make them ridiculously long sometimes 38-48 days and I also didn't ovulate, some months I had what I thought was spotting (brown light AF?) in the middle of a cycle and I never knew if these even possible was a very SHORT cycle but with hardly any/no bleed.


----------



## chickychick

I'm sorry to hear that lilac. I take it you didn't ovulate this time is that right? Do they intend to increase your dose of clomid this month as a result? x


----------



## lilac789

No I didn't ovulate this cycle. my next appointment isn't until May so I'm in the dark until then Chickychic


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Oh Lilac I'm sorry,  how frustrating for you. Hope you're feeling ok. 

I'm trying to chart my temp each morning but I wake up so hot and sweaty (sorry tmi) that it's difficult to see any pattern. Its shot up this morning, even tho I have really clear AF pains starting so I was expecting it to drop!  I'm going to call the clinic and see if I can get my progesterone levels from last week xx


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone, just been looking at posts from the last week or so, I've been away so it's good to catch up. My formal complaint has been accepted and lo and behold my new consultant has now given me my day 21 results from the beginning of February! Two sentences saying my results suggest I did ovulate which is great obviously but he then says I won't have any more day 21 blood tests or contact with him until my appointment on the 24th August! Which I find to be very odd indeed and I'm not happy about it. I have an appointment with my gp on Friday to discuss changing hospitals. Anyone else being left for this long?


----------



## lilac789

Hi Emmapoppy.  I saw my consultant in January and my next appointment is in May. I was given 3 cycles worth of provera and clomid and barcode stickers to have day 21 and day 28 blood tests done at my GP. I don't get any blood test results back until I go back to the hospital in May as they won't give results out over the phone. Seems like it is pretty normal.


----------



## Neon_Star

Emmapoppy, So sorry to hear the hospital is jerking you around. I was prescribed 6 months of clomid, bloods and scan on cycle 1, then no monitoring after that. I'm not seeing the clinic again until middle of July. If it gets to that point and no luck I dunno what I'll do!

Lilac- sorry about this cycle. Let's hope it's 3rd time lucky!!!

Cycle 3, CD 4 for me. AF lasted 3 days, was v painful and heavy but has suddenly stopped which is v unusual for me. I thought I had weird AFs before all this but now they're really weird!!! There's no predicting anything anymore! Getting lots of Clomid side effects, hot and flushing all the time and it is giving me huge anxiety again like cycle 1. I think this is related to the stress of our situation of TTC and I'm being v sensitive to all things baby and pregancy atm.

Xx


----------



## chickychick

Hi emmapoppy. My treatment went/ goes like this - monitoring scans/ blood tests until they know you have ovulated. Then continue with clomid for each cycle (6 cycles in total). If no AF by CD38-40 on any cycle do a pregnancy test then contact the clinic with the result. As I have said before my clinic is very accessible so I count myself extremely lucky.

Lilac, I am just wondering how you know you didn't ovulate if you haven't had your blood results. Is it just that AF didn't arrive by a certain point? xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

I was wondering that too Lilac....

My instructions are similar to chickychic. Although just 3 months of Clomid (100mg) with instruction to have CD21-25 bloods taken each month then if no AF by CD38-40 do a test. If negative -call clinic for blood results and likely to start clomid again for another 5days.
No mention of Provera on mine just straight back to Clomid which seems strange because how would I know when CD1 was?

Neon_Star, Glad AF didn't hang around too long. Fingers crossed this is the cycle for you now!Maybe bear in mind the possibility of later OV date for you to time it with DH 

CD32 for me, dull pains, sore boobs, spot on my chin and Constantly hungry..all the usual signs so expecting AF any moment!!


----------



## chickychick

That's interesting that you start clomid again without AF. I actually had to start my first cycle without AF as 3 courses of Provera produced nothing. I just didn't respond to it. So it was a fictitious CD1 but at least it worked that time.

CD36 for me and still absolutely nothing apart from another nice virus so have been feeling tired, shivery, headachy, very thirsty and a bit sick. Lovely. Has anyone else been feeling generally run down and fighting off viruses? This has been the case for me since starting clomid. I guess it's just the stress of it all xx


----------



## Sparklestar

OMG! I just got a bfp!!! Had to pick myself up off the floor. I'm CD 31, was having usual PMS cramps and expecting AF any second but wanted to drink tonight so thought I better just check. Really worried that it was a false positive as I noticed the pregnancy test was out of date (expired Feb) but just bought 2 new ones and got the same result. 3 bfps must be right, right??


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Woohoo!!! Yep looks like your pregnant! Congratulations x x


----------



## chickychick

Huge huge congratulations. Must be the most amazing amazing feeling. Best reason ever to be avoiding the drink xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Congratulations!!!!   that's the best news!!!! Hope for the rest of us!!!


----------



## emmapoppy

Yay! That's brilliant news! Huge congratulations Xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

OH SparkleStar!!!! AMAZING NEWS!!! Congratulations!!
This is the first pregnancy news I've been genuinely so pleased about for ages and we've never even met!haha!

I'm going to have a drink for you tonight to celebrate finally some Clomid success!! 


xxxx


----------



## Sparklestar

Thanks so much everyone. 😀 You're the only people who really understand what this means to me and, apart from DH, the only people I can tell! I've had no real pg symptoms whatsoever, apart from a weird stomachache last week, so is complete surprise. I'm trying (and failing) not to get too excited as its SO early still and I know anything can happen. Hopefully the clinic will finally give me a scan now! Good to know Clomid can do its thing though. Looking forward to seeing the next bfp amongst us v soon! xx


----------



## chickychick

Well I held out until today CD38 on this third cycle as advised. With a no pregnancy symptoms, other than no AF, and a heavy heart I tested this morning and OMG for the second time in as many days a BFP!!     Well 3 of them actually as I used the pack of two cheap tests I had then got another more expensive one to be sure. BFP on all three. I can barely believe it. As you say Sparklestar super early days but it's impossible not to be excited. So hope this ball keeps rolling and we get more & more BFPs xx


----------



## Sparklestar

YES! Woo hoo!!   I was so hopeful for you chickychic. I've been checking the thread every few hours as I knew today might be your testing day and thought your virus systems sounded spookily pg! Congratulations! Fingers crossed for us both. Now let's pass the baby dust bfp baton to the next person


----------



## emmapoppy

Congratulations chicky chic that's brilliant news!


----------



## chickychick

Thanks guys. It's funny with symptoms because I think we are all desperately looking for signs that something is happening. But as with everything symptoms vary from person to person. I do think I have a virus as DH has had some of the same symptoms- unless he is just coming out in sympathy! Anyway, so agree about the BFP baton. May it keep going & going  . How is everyone else getting along? xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Yes!!!! Chickychic FANTASTIC!!! I was thinking of you yesterday wondering if you'd tested!! So brilliant to have another BFP so quickly!! You must feel on top of the world! Delighted for you xxx

So Sparklestar & Chickychic what do you think led to your success this month? Were you taking any other supplements at all? How often were you dtd etc?

CD3 for me of cycle 3. Although AF arrived in full flow I was totally expecting it so didn't feel too sad..tbh, I'm really pleased to have had 2 identical 33day cycles... Feel like my body is finally working. Would like to give this cycle it's best chance tho ️xx


----------



## chickychick

Thanks AC. Sorry to hear AF arrived. I had been thinking of you and hoping you might be the third BFP this week. Good you seem to be having regular cycles as it's easier to know where you stand re: likely ovulation time.

As regards factors contributing to success I don't really know. Perhaps the body was just ready. I have been taking omega 3 and vitamin c supplements and of course folic acid. I found a useful weblink for women on clomid which calculated likely ovulation range and recommended when to dtd. We did every 1-2 days from CD8 to about 20 I think to cover all possibilities. However I presume I ovulated fairly early with my 23 day cycles. We were on holiday for a week of that so that may have helped. Abandoned preseed as it didn't help on cycle 2 and was rather pricey. And apart from that I just kept hopeful. Very very very best of luck for this third cycle xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Congratulations Chickychic, that is amazing by news!!!!!  I'm so happy the tablets worked for you!!!

CD 8 for me and I'm sick to death of being so hot all the time and feeling crappy. Looking at the calendar it's gunna be a loooong 5 week cycle. I've been thinking about it a lot today and getting increasingly wound up and worried, so I've decided that if this cycle doesn't work then I'm having a break from the tablets. They aren't doing me much good and I've not felt well the whole time I've been on them.

My DH is disappointed but I want to get back in control of my life to some sort of normality. I feel like I'm wishing my life away over analysing everything and I really feel the clomid is running my life and making me very stressed. Hopefully a break will do me good 

Xx


----------



## poppy05

congratulations sparklestar and chickychic, fantastic news girls, well done


----------



## Sparklestar

Thanks poppy05  

AC - I'm not sure what made the difference this month. To be honest I'd given up on it working, and so probably relaxed a bit more - definitely after ovulation when I thought it was so unlikely to work this month. 
Things I did do: I took a pre-natal multivitamin every day (like I have for over a year now) plus daily evening primrose oil up until ovulation (don't take it after). I also did everything I could to know when ovulation was happening by taking my temperature, monitoring cervical position and cm and using opks. Good that I did as I ovulated much earlier (CD17) than I ever have before. The reason I was so shocked by my bfp was because we only dtd twice this month! Both in the same 24 hours after I got a positive opk. It was actually all so stressful (I had a ridiculous drive down the M1 for a booty call) that we decided to have a complete break from anything fertility based for the rest of this cycle and were planning to skip Clomid the next cycle too. So, that in mind I stopped doing anything baby related after ovulation, apart from temp charting. I haven't been to acupuncture, started drinking again, ate loads of bad food, and probably chilled out a lot more. 

Neon Star, I completely understand what you mean by it all being so all consuming, and Clomid taking over life. I did wonder if me deciding I wasn't doing another Clomid round next month, going out more and taking it a bit less seriously, helped this month. You have to do the right thing for you, and if that is having a break for a cycle then you should do it. 

Sending much love to all of you and will be watching and keeping fingers crossed for the next bfp    xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Thanks for sharing your tips  xx
I'm so glad your nightmare journey down the M1 proved worth it!! You hear so often as soon as couples decide to give ttc/fertility treatment a rest is exactly when it happens! 

I definitely agree you have to do what feels right for you Neon-Star xx

I'm going to take evening primrose oil this cycle, as for the last 2 cycles I haven't had any EWCM at all, and I've read Evening Primrose is really good for this. What dose did you take?

Re Cervical position...I think I have a tilted cervix (or something like that as in smear tests in the past they've said something along those lines) I'm wondering if this can be a hindrance in ttc. I'll ask at the clinic when I go on Tuesday.

It is so great to have such positive news!! It's given me a real boost this week and restored my faith in Clomid!
xxx


----------



## babynumber

congratulations sparklestar and chickychic - fabulous news!!

And hope for others that clomid can work.  Despite the sometimes negative side effects.

Please can I ask do you know what day you ovulated?  where your cycles long or short on clomid?

Amazing that it worked for you both.  

xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

AF done and dusted by CD4. In fact, it was pretty much finished yesterday. However was SO unbelievably heavy and painful for CD1 & 2. I was back and forward to the loo every 30minutes. 

Just been to brilliant gym class called 'Pound' the whole thing is done with drumsticks...hitting the floor etc! I definitely took out all of my ttc frustrations!!


----------



## chickychick

Hi NeonStar. Sorry you've been inflicted with all the nasty side effects. It is such a stressful business and it probably will be good for you to have a little break if this cycle isn't successful. But let's really hope it is  . I read on another post that something called femera is a better option if you have unbearable clomid side effects.
I am really hoping for you that the road becomes easier as you do seem to have been having a particularly tough time. Sending you lots of kind thoughts.

Baby number. My cycles on clomid were just 23 days but I think most of the girls here have had 30 day + cycles. I don't know when I ovulated as I didn't do any OPKs or temperature taking but assume based on a 23 day cycle it was between about CD11 and 13.


----------



## lilac789

Sorry it's been a while since I was last here. I've been trying to take my mind off ttc.

Sparklestar and chickychic CONGRATULATIONS! I just cried a little reading your posts 

AF has finally arrived this morning so I can start round 3 of clomid. I know I didn't ovulate without blood test results as AF didn't arrive. I though it might be useful to post a pic of the instructions I gother from my clinic


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Lilac hope you're feeling ok, thats good AF has arrived so cycle 3 can start. My instructions are pretty much identical to yours from the Hexham clinic.

I had a check up appointment today. My Progesterone levels from cycle 2 came back at 53! So it seems the Clomid is working and I'm definitely ovulating 
They've booked me in to have my tubes checked next Tuesday.. Has anyone else had this procedure with dye injected up? I've totally freaked myself out reading the details about what they do  No reason why my tubes wouldn't be healthy as I haven't any history of infection...but dreading it tho...

xxx


----------



## lilac789

Hi AC. I had to have an HSG before they would give me clomid. Make sure you take some painkillers before you go for the appointment. It's a bit like having a smear. A bit more uncomfortable but bearable. It only takes 5 mins or so and was actually quite interesting to see on the screen afterwards.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

yeah the nurse recommended painkillers an hour before...That makes me feel a bit better to hear it wasn't too bad. So easy to get wound up reading the printed description of these procedures!


----------



## lilac789

I got myself really wound up before and was shaking with nerves but it was fine when she said she was finished, I said, "is that it?". No need to worry yourself and don't Google too much about it! I was amazed at how wibbly wobbly my tubes are!


----------



## chickychick

Thanks lilac for the congratulations.

Glad your ovulation is continuing AC. I had an hsg too before being prescribed clomid. My experience of the procedure was much like lilac. I was incredibly anxious beforehand but didn't get much discomfort at all and was also surprised when they said it was done so quickly & painlessly! Hope you have a likewise experience xx


----------



## sophielee_75

Congratulations Chicky Chic and Sparklestar - lovely to hear the medication is working xx

I am feeling down to be starting cycle 3 - not looking forward to the really awful tummy pains I keep getting.  Strangely ovulated 5 days earlier this month than last - using a Ovulation kit so will see what happens this month.  Told my DH that we just need to do it more - he isn't complaining lol!!!


----------



## babynumber

Just for those of you who were also interested in Femera as an alternative to Clomid.

I asked one of my GPs, who knew nothing about it, so I got him to ask the hospital Fertility clinic for me if they might prescribe it instead of my clomid.
The reply from the female consulant was basically 'No, this woman is 44 and her chances of conceiving are v. slim, plus I have never heard of Femera being used for annovulation. So in my view I would not recommend/prescribe.'

So that shows how much NHS are up on Fertility matters!

It seems only the private clinics know about it and will authorize it.

So for me, clomid is the only thing being offered.  And it doesn't work for me 

Oh well.  At least I tried.

Totally Depressed now!


----------



## emmapoppy

I've never heard of femera being prescribed by the nhs, have you looked into getting it privately? Please don't feel down, there are still other options, what about ivf? I do understand how hard it is to stay positive though, even though clomid has worked for two people on this thread which is brilliant for them I don't think it's going to work for me. But at least if you try clomid you are giving yourself a chance Xx


----------



## babynumber

Thank you Emmapoppy xx
I've tried clomid about a dozen times over a few years.  It didn't make me ovulate mostly and dried me up/no ewcm.

I can't afford IVF and I doubt a private clinic here in the UK would just presribe me Femera without a consultation fee costing a few hundred and other tests.  I only want the prescription but I can't see how to get it.  So I'll try one more go with clomid then have to accept its game over.  I'm 44.

xx


----------



## babynumber

Please can I also ask...

Can you just take clomid without getting your period?  I'm DAY 31 now, been getting AF pains for a few days and wondering shall I hang on or just start it.  But then does it mess things up if you do then start to have a bleed.

I only ever have a light period lasts about 3-4 days.

I also have def NOT ovulated last month.  Prog Test came back at '5' = No Ovulation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emmapoppy

I think you can ask for something called provera which forces your body to have a period. I had crazy long cycles before but now clomid gives me 28/29 days every cycle.  Just started another one today, so upset  I just don't know what more I could be doing. It's heart breaking every month whilst others manage it without even trying or actively thinking about it. Anyway, I guess I will stay positive for round 4,only two more left before ivf referral though which worries me because if that doesn't work I've got no hope. 
Babynumber what round of clomid are you on?


----------



## Neon_Star

Sorry to hear that Emmapoppy, big hugs   I'm starting to think that 90% of this ttc malarkey is down to pure luck, you never know what may happen next cycle xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Well did anyone else go into a slight panic at FertilityFriends site crash this week?!!
So Glad its back up and running!

Had my HSG test on Tuesday. Tubes all clear so that is a big relief! 
CD15 for me and feeling quite significant Ov pains on my left side. I never seem to get any pain on my right side.I'm away from home tonight, but planning a weekend of dtd....if this is the same as last 2 cycles, I'll ovulate around day 19 so want to give ourselves the best chance. No sign of any EWCM tho..

Do you think it is best to dtd every other day rather than every day during fertile period?

How are you all doing?
xxx


----------



## emmapoppy

I did! I was checking a few times a day to see what was going on hehe. It's good that you got a goo result from the HSG. As for dtd I think I've read that every day reduces the quality of the sperm. I think every other day should be good enough,seems to be the general consensus anyway. Afm I'm on cycle day 5 of round 4. Still no side effects at all, I've even taken them in the morning just to see! My gp said my side effect is a 28 day cycle which made me smile. She also told me that there is only a 4 to 6 week waiting list for IVF which is good to know, but tests will need redoing but I don't mind that. 
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies. At least we are back up and running again... phew!  I'm on CD11 and think I might be having some ov pains  . Fingers crossed. I'm trying not to think about it too much this month and relax a bit more. This is my last cycle on 50mg clomid before my follow up appointment at the clinic. I think I'll be put on 100mg if this cycle isn't successful. 

Glad the HSG was was good news AC.
Emmapoppy that is a short waiting list for ivf. that would be a weight off my mind.
babynumber I didn't have a cycle at all and hadn't had af for about 6 years before I started ttc. I was prescribed provera to force a bleed in order to take the clomid. I had to take provera before I could have an HSG and I have had to take it on cycle 1 and 3 of clomid (cycle 1 I ovd so didn't need the provera on cycle 2)


----------



## AC_Hopeful

CD18 & God I am in SUCH a foul mood today!! Like I feel I want to go into a china department of John Lewis with a baseball bat and smash everything! 
Side effects...what side effects!? Agh! 

I'm So not used to this. Usually a pretty placid person. 2nd acupuncture appointment tomorrow trying to time in with expected ovulation so hopefully that'll calm me down.
Hope you're all ok x


----------



## babynumber

I wonder why it makes us rage so bad?? I get like that too. 

Also why does it make some ovulate early / some late ? You'd think it would be all the same, Ie between days 5-9 after last pill. But for some people it is still like having a crazy / long / short cycle . Maybe those are the people it doesn't work for? ( myself included!)


----------



## lilac789

My first cyle was 32 days with ov at around day 16. Second cycle unsuccessful and this cycle looks like I may have ovd around day 10! I am on the crying phase. Had to turn the London marathon off on Sunday as it had me bubbling away. Last night I cried at judge Judy! Haha.


----------



## emmapoppy

Sorry this is off-topic somewhat but I'm so upset, a friend on ** has announced her pregnancy and openly said how it was an accident! This will be her third. It's just so hard to read stuff like that  and it just makes me feel more useless and broken   Xxx


----------



## Maribart

Sorry to hear that emmapoppy... It's rubbish isn't...I try to keep away from people that I know that are pregnancy or with kids happily talking about their lives
This month has been my second cycle of clomid, at least I didn't have as many hot flushes as last month ... But I just been feeling quite depressed and angry with my husband...but I don't know wether is the clomid or just myself...
Fingers crossed for this month!


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not stopping by in a while, I've been away on holiday with family. The  'when will I get grandkids' subject came up time and again from my MIL and it's exhausting trying to smile through it. She's even decorated a grandkids room in her holiday home complete with toys etc which was just so hard.

CD28, cycle 3 for me. I think I ovulated on cd25-ish judging by my cm and cramps. I ovulated that time last cycle but pinpointing it is impossible with my wildly irregular periods. My boobs have been quite sore this last few days and pretty crampy. We've not been at it very much at all, I've really not been in the mood tbh. I'm still dead set on having a break from clomud though if this cycle doesn't work.

Hope you're all ok, big hugs


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi girls!
Neon_star that's so hard when you're quizzed about it none stop!! Do you think if you told them you were actually ttc they might be a little more sensitive? Everything crossed for you in the next 2 weeks xxx

EmmaPoppy it's so hard being surrounded by pregnancy and babies. I'm the same with another friend announcing yesterday! That's 4 girls pregnant out of My close group and three of the others already have 2! So important to try to stay positive  

Hey Maribart, sorry you've had a tough emotional month. I found cycle2 hard emotionally... I think I remember a few of us here did. I think after the hole and expectation of Cycle 1...

Afm CD24 and I think I Ovd on CD20/21. I've put everything into it this month... Loads of extra vitamins, preseed, acupuncture on CD19, OPKs, CBFM...DH has been right on board and we've dtd on the best days.... But Then I go and trap a nerve in my neck!!!  while I was sitting still in the cinema!!!?
Absolutely the worst pain I've ever felt, and it won't seem to go.(sorry to moan)

I now feel so frustrated because ive been put on a huge dose of painkillers, I'm convinced they will undo all the hard work.. Surely not great to be pumping my body full of codeine  ; 

So much luck to everyone playong the waiting game now xxx


----------



## emmapoppy

Hey everyone,

Hope you're enjoying the bank holiday weekend?! I've had a sickness bug (one of the perks of teaching young children!) Which was unfortunate timing as I'm now on cd15  maybe next month will be better. 

Neon_star I told my mil and she's eased up on the questioning.
AC_ hopeful  that is frustrating but you never know, fingers crossed! 
Maribart it is hard to stay positive throughout, I think clomid does crazy things to our hormones and emotions!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

How's everyone doing?x


----------



## Neon_Star

AF arrived this afternoon... I was convinced we were successful this time too due to unusual CM and boobs being more sore than normal.   I've had a pretty stress free month as well with being on hol which I thought would help. DH has persuaded me to do a 4th round of clomid ... Even though I swore to have a break. My endo pain is ridiculous so I'm going to book a doc appointment on Monday and ask to be referred to a specialist. I'm convinced that my AF troubles are impacting my fertility, it's not normal to be writhing around in agony and in floods of tears coz of the pain. I'm currently drugged up to the eyeballs and bed bound   

The only positive is that I've had a 34 day cycle which I had back in February so maybe perhaps my irregular cycles are trying to even themselves out. This is my biggest problem as opks haven't worked for me being on clomid and I never can tell when I'll ovulate coz of my stupid cycles.

How is everyone else getting on? Hopefully better than me! 

Xx


----------



## lilac789

Sorry to hear you are in such awful pain neon star. Big hugs your way. 

I am on day 26 today did a pregnancy test this morning and was negative  I don't think the clomid worked for me this month. No real symptoms to complain about. I am back at the hospital on Wednesday for my review and will finally get my blood test results. I have a feeling they will try me on 100mg for 3 months but will keep you updated on what happens. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## AC_Hopeful

God Neon_Star that sounds awful!! I'm sure no one should have to be in that amount of pain. You should definitely get a referral! Glad you've decided to go for cycle 4 Clomid tho! Best to
Keep the momentum going...

I'm at a similar stage to you Lilac just a little bit ahead. CD31, and no symptoms at all.. Not even AF pains... I've got pg tests in my drawer but im trying to put off testing as long as I can! I always do a test and within a couple of hours AF arrives!
AF Has been on CD33 for cycle 1&2 so im going to wait until after then (Wed) before testing... 

Hope your blood results are good! Don't worry if they say try 100mg. I haven't had any severe side affects at all xxx


----------



## lilac789

Well I had a few cramps this morning and then this evening AF arrived. On a positive note I guess it means clomid worked this time but I won't be taking any this month as I don't have any tablets left until I have my appointment on Wednesday.  

Fingers crossed for you ac x


----------



## emmapoppy

Neon_star and lilac sorry to hear about the arrival of af it's always hard isn't it. 
Lilac I'm glad you are finally going to that appointment it feels like it's been ages! My follow up appointment is at the end of August but I want to change it because it's on my wedding anniversary. 
Good luck for Wednesday ac_hopeful! 
Afm I've got a week until I test but I'm expecting a bfn because I had a stomach bug around ovulation and we didn't dtd on the right days.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Occurred to me last night that because I'm on such high dose pain killers for my trapped nerve that I won't be feeling any grumbling AF cramps...so now feeling a bit down that it will more than likely arrive tomorrow 
This is such a rollercoaster isn't it.

Lilac - some people who are given Clomid take it from CD5-9....so definitely ask at your appointment as you might be able to do that so you don't miss a month.

fingers crossed for you emmapoppy - you never know...it may happen!xx


----------



## L21

Hi, just jumping in here. I've taken Clomid for the first time this month and am currently 11dpiui and experiencing really sore nipples (tmi!), anyone experiencing this?? I did a HPT this morning but BFN.

x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Louie21!
Welcome to the group!
I don't think anything is tmi!! Good to get all the details out there!   So many of the symptoms for bfp are ones I've had just before AF so I don't know! Sore boobs are definitely the most commonly discussed though...fingers crossed for you on your first month!! Have you had other treatment or IUI on your first go?xx


----------



## Neon_Star

I agree with AC, clomid really does mimic preg symptoms and can be very misleading. I've literally convinced myself I've been successful from my side effects (nausea, sore boobs, bloating, unusual CM, generally not feeling myself, bad skin, cramping before AF) but only a positive test will tell. My hot flashes have started again, they weren't so bad the last 3 weeks but seems they're back with a vengeance!

I tried get an appt with my GP about my endo pain, not one til late next week and I'm out of painkillers which is a disaster. I've also tried to get an appt with a private hospital for it and there's a 3 month wait. Feels like there's never going to be a resolution, like every month is Groundhog Day.

I'm not in a great place tbh, I know I should be positive but I'm so tired of being disappointed.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Neon_Star does your GP not have a call on the day system where you can ring in the morning for a same day appointment? Rather than trying to book one in advance! Needing pain relief should be considered an emergency!xxx


----------



## L21

Hi AC Hopeful,

I've previously had three rounds of ICSI then moved onto iUI with donor sperm, I had two IUIs last time to have my daughter who is now 17 months. I had an IUI last month that failed, on my second round and test date is thursday although am tempted to test tomorrow!
Last month I did think it had worked as had loads of AF pains, queasiness and tiredness but it was a BFN. This month I've had a cold most of the time, no AF pain, just the sore nipples. So i've no idea if its worked or not. I did test yesterday and it was a BFN but perhaps it was just too early.

Neonstar - hope your endo pain clears up. xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Sorry Louie21 Your footer hadn't shown up on my phone after your last post I can see it now! Wow you're very experienced in all of this fertility assistance! Everything crossed that this time is a success for you. xx

CD33 for me today and I've been on AF watch all morning! increased CM but no other signs yet. x


----------



## foxglove

Hi ladies please may I join you? I'm on my 3rd round of clomid, on cd 8 now having taken it days 2-6. I'm not being monitored at all but last month I did use my fertility clear blue monitor to try to track down when I am ovulating. First round cycle was 34 days and last one was 30 ovulating on I think day 16. I wasted so many pregnancy tests on the last 2 rounds that I have decided to avoid pregnancy tests for as long as possible this round! Will give up if this round doesn't work as the clomid has been making ovulation time sooooooo painful! Not really the most enjoyable for having to dtd lol! Xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Foxglove, Welcome to the group!!   Sorry you've been in pain at ovulation! Can you take any painkillers to ease it?
Completely know what you mean about pregnancy tests!!
I've waited and waited this month for that very reason...But was expecting AF yesterday so when it didn't show i decided to do a test...almost comedy timing...sorry if tmi..peed on the stick, sat looking at the screen register it etc...and when I wiped..there AF was!  Been pretty emotional all day.

Really hoped I wouldn't get as far as cycle 4! But - here we go...


----------



## Neon_Star

So sorry to hear that AC, I feel exactly the same as you. Huge hugs    The clinic told me there is nothing gynocological wrong with me and I really didn't think I'd be sat here at cycle 4. I ovulated before I took the clomid only my periods were irregular and painful. It really is a mystery. I really am convinced clomid won't work for us and I really hope it'll prove me wrong!

Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies and welcome foxglove. Big hugs ac. 

I've just got back from my follow up at the hospital. I finally have my blood test results. I didn't ovulate once 

I have been put on 100mg for 3 cycles.

The consultant was very informative. I didn't know there were 2 types of pcos. Apparently the type I have is harder to treat because I have a normal bmi and am not overweight. 

If these 3 cycles of clomid don't work, we will be having ivf treatment.


----------



## foxglove

Lilac... I never knew that. I'm underweight if anything so in the same boat although Ido seem to be ovulating on 50 xx


----------



## lilac789

I didn't know that either. It's to do with the way the insulin attacks fat stores and in normal bmi people there isn't enough fat to attack. The clomid stops it attacking fat or something like that.... so it makes it harder for it work on someone with a normal bmi as it isn't attacking fat anyway. 

My bloods came back as cycle 1 23 (ovulation is 30), cycle 2 2.1 and cycle 3 was 3.

The most disheartening thing is that I was charting and doing opks which all showed I was ovulating but the clomid must've messed up all the readings. I've decided not to chart on the the next 3 cycles to try and stop stressing about it.


----------



## foxglove

That's quite worrying that the ovulation kits showed you were ovulating when really you weren't. I have assumed I have ovuLated as got terrible ovulation pains and the kit peaked!! My doctor isn't doing scans and bloods etc although I did have one before this cycle just to check no cysts had formed.


----------



## lilac789

I haven't had a natural cycle though since I was about 17. It's probably more to do with my body than anything. Although, I have read  that it is difficult to get a result using OPKs when testing whilst using clomid.


----------



## babynumber

I had positive ovulation on OPK's sometimes for 5 days running.  And when my blood test comes back it shows I'm not ovulating. So its false positives time and time again.   This has happened when I'm on clomid AND when I'm not.  So its impossible for me to know - its all just pure guessing/luck for a lot of us I think!!

I'm also very slim.  Not sure if that affects how you (don't!) react to clomid!!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

From what i understand , OPKs aren't always reliable with Clomid because of the very nature of Clomid's effect on your body. It is tricking your body into bumping up levels of FSH & LH... This is what the OPKs are testing for...but As our levels are going to be raised automatically by the Clomid, this is why they can show positive..

Hope you're Ok Lilac... everything crossed that 100mg works for you!! Will they not check after the first month to see if 100mg works? Or waiting 3 again?

Welcome to the group Foxglove!!xxx


----------



## lilac789

Waiting 4 months. I'm back at hospital on 2nd September. They are doing day 21 bloods. Consultant was very surprised that I couldn't get my results from my GP. He told me that they use a system where the GP has access to my results but I dint think the receptionists check it. I get a month off this month because it was day 3 of my cycle when I went to the clinic. He doesn't want me to take it until day 28, after a pregnancy test. Fingers crossed it works! I'm not looking forward to the worse hot flushes!


----------



## foxglove

So a positive lh surge  on both clear blue monitor and stick yesterday plus tummy cramping which is still there so hoping that is all a good sign for ovulation.... Dtd last night and night before and just hoping dh can manage again tonight!! No pressure!! Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

That all sounds like good signs foxglove!! xx

Im pretty frustrated today. Phoned the clinic to check about the medication I'm on for my nerve issue and she's advised missing this month of Clomid and avoid ttc for this month    Too risky if I did happen to get  BFP while on Gabapentin (the nerve pain killer I'm taking).
So you girls better get everything going so we have some success stories his month!!


----------



## foxglove

That's siund really frustrating hopeful. How long do you have to be on the drugs for? 

Afm the pressure all go too much for dh last night! So we dtd on the last high and just the first peak not second. Reckon we are now prob too late but will try again tonight if he can manage!! Just hoping those 2 days were enough! Xx


----------



## lilac789

Fingers crossed for you foxglove. 

I'm out this month too AC. I have to wait til my next cycle in 3 weeks


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone,

I can't believe I'm about to write this but... I got my bfp yesterday! Dh and I are in total shock especially as I had a sickness bug around ovulation and because I had no symptoms apart from I was late. Trying to get a doctors appointment to confirm is proving tricky! 

Thank you to everyone on here for all of your support. Massive good luck to everyone   Xxx


----------



## lilac789

Wow! Congratulations Emmapoppy. Hope you get an appointment soon!


----------



## Neon_Star

Congratulations Emmapoppy! That is fantastic news!!!!!  

Sorry to hear your news lilac and AC. Perhaps having a break may be a good way to destress and maybe the relax will help?

Cd 12 for me, nothing much going on tbh as its way too early ovulation wise for me. According to my womanlog app and assuming I have a 34 day cycle like last cycle, I'm not due to ovulate until a week on Thurs. I had a couple of ovary twinges but nothing interesting really, my hot flushes are in full force this week and having terrible nights sleep. I'm off to the docs this week to talk about my endo pains and to ask to be referred to get a proper diagnosis and treatment. Shall be interesting to see what happens there, I've been fobbed off so many times!

Xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah EmmaPoppy that's FANTASTIC!!!!! Congratulations! I love reading success stories!! And that it happened on cycle 4 for you!! 
Enjoy every moment of this exciting time xxx

Fingers crossed for you foxglove, lots of thoughts point towards dtd before the Peak so you never know!! 
Good luck for your docs appointment Neon_Star  
Lilac you and I will probably match up again for the next cycle xx


----------



## Maribart

Hi all! Many congratulations Emmapoppy! that give us hopes really! I hope it al goes well!

Got up this morning and AF was there   quite frustrating now, especially as I had my scans this cycle, had 2 follicles formed and the I ovulated...makes u feel really sad. 
I guess I will start the next month of clomid tomorrow again...

xxx


----------



## emmapoppy

Thank you everyone, it's still sinking in really. 
Huge good luck to everyone Xxx


----------



## Neon_Star

Not v productive at the docs. Apparently you can't be under 2 consultants of the same dept on the NHS. Because the gynae dept at the hospital say there is nothing wrong with me (don't believe that I'm in pain) and are only pursuing the fertility avenue, I'm pretty much screwed as far as getting a diagnosis and treatment goes. My options are to lodge a complaint with the clinic and struggle to get in to see the actual consultant rather than the lower down Drs I've been seeing... or get a second opinion by paying to go private.   to manage I've been loaded up with enough prescription pain needs to sink a battleship!

I just don't get why my fertility problem is being pursued and they're totally ignoring my other symptoms?! I'm convinced that whatever is causing the pain is the reason for my infertility. I'm not convinced the clomid will work if there's an underlying problem. 

Fed up!!!


----------



## L21

Congratulations Emmapoppy!!!!!

Neonstar - reading about your issue, I'd go see someone privately if I were you. I found that seeing someone privately got my answers way faster than messing around waiting for appts and seeing junior doctors on the nhs. We even saw a male fertility consultant on Harley street who charged £295 for a 20 min appt but we got so many more answers in that 20 mins! Good luck.

Anyone find clomid thinned their endo lining? I've just had an iui cancelled for this reason (and that there were 4 follicles)

xx


----------



## Neon_Star

How is everyone doing? I noticed this thread has gone a little quiet!

I'm on cd 33 of round 4. Nothing exciting has been happening up until now. Today I got bit of spotting... Which never ever happens! Last time I had spotting was after my HSG. However this seems like more than that time and more light pink/brown. Not the death colour of dark red I usually get (sorry if tmi!). I  was cramping badly yesterday and the day before, dreading AF arriving during works time, but the spotting has come today with no pain so I know for definite it's not AF considering if it was I'd be writhing around in agony. I'm not getting my hopes up yet though! Still getting v irregular cycles but going off my 34 day average, AF is due sometime soon.

I went back to see my GP who loaded me up with painkillers to weather my next AF pain when she arrives. She also said I should ring the clinic and demand to see the proper NHS consultant about my pain and ttc troubles (not the minions lol), which by a miracle I got a cancellation and I got an appointment with the proper dr on 25 June.

Is everyone ok? Xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi neon star. Sorry I've been quiet. I had a month off clomid and was nice to just relax with oh and forget about ttc for a few weeks. I've just taken my last prover so af should arrive in a few days then I'll start my first round of 100mg of clomid. Glad you finally got an appointment. Fingers crossed it goes well for you


----------



## Neon_Star

Ah false alarm, AF arrived today. On to round 5....  

Xx


----------



## strangeasangels

Hi everyone, hope it is ok for me to join in? I am on CD42 of my first month on clomid. Have been diagnosed with PCOS and have a BMI of 30. I have long cycles, anything 32 to 55 days but usually 45ish. Had investigations/blood tests and was told I wasn't ovulating. I did get a positive OPK on CD32 this month and have had amazingly sore boobs since.

I got a BFN this am (10dpo) but no AF symptoms. But I know sore boobs are a clomid side effect (also have really bad skin) and as I have been TTC 2 1/2 years now (33 years old) am really trying not to get my hopes up.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lilac789

Well I started round 4 of clomid this morning. Not looking forward to the side effects with the increased dose. I've decided not to chart or test this cycle until day 35. Don't want to get my hopes up again.

Ah neon star. Fingers crossed for this cycle. 

Welcome strangeasangels!


----------



## strangeasangels

Another bfn this morning, sigh (13dpo). I'm on CD45 now, wish my stupid period would just arrive now.


----------



## lilac789

Big hugs strangeasangels. Try to stay positive x


----------



## Neon_Star

Hugs to all!

I stupidly forgot to take my clomid tablet on day 2, so I've taken it days 3-7 instead this cycle. Not sure if it'll make a difference...  

Xxx


----------



## lilac789

Oops! I doubt it will make much difference. I've taken my last ones today. Fingers ossed for us both this month x


----------



## KnittyGritty

When I was on Clomid there were a few months when I felt really uncomfortable at ovulation time.  My ovaries felt like they were like golf balls.  Sadly it didn't work yet I notice I feel very uncomfortable mid month every month. Perhaps it has given my ovaries a kick up the bum but has anyone else had this despite finishing Clomid?


----------



## foxglove

Knitty I am the same, took clomid for 3 months and was v painful. Had a month off and now still uncomfortable at ovulation time. X


----------



## babynumber

strangeangels - you're not alone.  My stupid cycles can be upto 60 days?!  I imagine I'm just 'skipping' a bleed and my body carries on to the next cycle.

I don't often ovulate either.  Even on clomid.

I put it down to my age now (in my 40s)

Still, we can but hope for a miracle  

Good thing is - you have age on your side.


----------



## Neon_Star

So I went to the consultant today who was annoyingly unconcerned by everything.

She said there's nothing wrong with me but I've managed to get a date for a laparoscopy. She said its doubtful they'd find anything, that it's risky and that some people have more painful periods than others so I didn't need it. It's only when I said 'so people have to take 3 types of prescription painkillers to get through the days a period arrives?'. That's when she offered me the surgery.

Has anyone else had one? I'm a bit nervous about it, never had an operation before...


----------



## shoefairy

Hi Neon Star. I had one last November to remove an ovarian cyst. It was my first ever surgery! I was very nervous before the surgery but it all went very smoothly. The nurses were lovely and the anaesthetist explained everything to me before I was put to sleep.  It was quite painful when I woke up but my laparoscopy was a surgical one rather than exploratory so more pain was expected.  In recovery I was given a suppository which took away all the pain very quickly! I was sitting up when my husband arrived to visit. My anaesthetist warned me of shoulder tip pain but explained that he would do everything he could to prevent it. Luckily I didn't have any. I stayed in hospital overnight and was released the next morning. You will have a sore throat from the tubes they use but that goes away in a day.  I had three surgical wound sites with dissolvable stitches so no need to have stitches removed. I then was off work for a week recovering. The worst after effect is the drowsiness! I hope this helps. You will be ok and try not to be nervous as it is not that bad.


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks shoe fairy, that makes me feel better now I know what to expect. I feel kind of silly having it when the Dr was trying to put me off so much but I really want an explanation to my horrendous pain and this appears to be the only way. I'm sure whatever it is its affecting my fertility.

Xx


----------



## lilac789

Neon star when are you having it done?  Hope it gives you some answers. 

I've ended up with thrush at 'ovulation' time again


----------



## Neon_Star

Big hugs lilac. This clomid business is rubbish! 

After a huge debate at the hospital, the consultant agreed for me to finish the 6 cycles of clomid so I don't waste a month but equally ensure I'm not pregnant. They were going to do it straight away but I'm due to go on holiday which put a spanner in the works. Also it took ages to explain to them I'm irregular so I have no idea when AF will arrive so booking me in for surgery straight after my AF a few months from now would be a guess at best to make sure I'm not on my period. I said to them it makes no sense doing it now when I'm still taking the clomid. I wouldn't be able to do anything for a couple of weeks after the surgery so it's just a waste! So really I have 2 chances to succeed or else they're doing it, no pressure :/ after that it's IUI which is injections and more clomid but I really don't want to take anymore clomid, if it isn't working now I don't want to carry on. My hair has taken a battering from the tablets.


----------



## lilac789

At least you are getting somewhere now and know what the plan is. 

I don't feel like the 100mg dose is working for me. No more symptoms. Just more thrush and hot flushes. 

I hadn't thought about it having an effect on my hair but mine has been rubbish this year, since taking clomid. I have noticed an effect on my skin. I'm getting a lot more spots and my facial hair has increased since having the implant out


----------



## Neon_Star

Who knew hormones could effect you so much! I've gotten spotty too, it's like mild acne at some points in the month. My hair is really brittle/snapping and I'm sure it's thinned out a lot too. Perhaps it's just me being paranoid but no amount of expensive shampoo is improving the condition so it must be the meds. Hot flushes in this hot weather is soo bad!!!

Got my letters from the hospital today about the surgery, bricking it would be an understatement!

I'm praying this bloody clomid works!!!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for dropping off the radar. I'm now off the nerve pain medication (thank god!!) so I start Provera today for 5 days and then finally can get on with Clomid round 4! 
Vitamins at the ready....here goes..fingers crossed! Can't believe all the day counting has to start again! Has been nice to have a break from it all, but ready to get on with it all. 
Saw the consultant yesterday and he's set a date for September when we'll move forward with an IVF referral if no bfp success by the end of 6 cycles.
Lots of good luck to you all this month!
xxx


----------



## lilac789

That sounds like great news AC!  I'm so glad you're finally getting somewhere. My ivf referral will be September too so may be on the same kind of cycle if there's no good news before then!


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi AC, sounds like things are looking more positive for you now.

I'm on cd28, when/if I ovulated is a mystery as I took my clomid tablets a day later than normal coz I forgot. We've really gone for it this time, every 2-3 days over the last 2 weeks. We're also on holiday so I can't get more relaxed but thinking about ttc is weighing heavy on my mind atm.

So my question is, now I'm in my tww can I do anything to help my chances? I forgot my conception aid vitamins :/ ... but I have eaten a whole fresh pineapple lol! 

Xx


----------



## shoefairy

Fingers crossed neon star! I'm on cd33 and still no sign of AF. My last cycle started on 6 June and I took 100mg of clomid days 1-5. The last month I took 100mg I stated to spot on day 28 which continued for two days then AF started. I've been on holidays too and was too busy to think about ovulation except for counting the days to time sex! I've no idea what is happening. I haven't even thought about testing as every time I have in the past it's been a BFN which is just like a slap in the face! Scared to get my hopes up yet there's the wee voice in the back of your head saying maybe I shouldn't drink that cup of coffee just in case! Have your cycles lengthened? I'm usually 27-28 days even on 50mg clomid.


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi shoe fairy, I have irregular cycles anyway but the average I tend to go off is 34 days. My cycles have ranged between 34-38 days on clomid and it has evened them out somewhat. Hope AF doesn't ruin my hol, luckily I remembered all my pain killers.

I know what you mean about testing, I've given up with it tbh. It was costing me a fortune and made me really upset. I've been thinking the same thing about drinking on hol, I don't drink a lot anyway (couple of drinks a month max) but it's always on the back of my mind too. The clomid has given me really heightened symptoms post ovulation which at first I thought were preg symptoms as they were unusual for me. It got my hopes up, mainly really sore boobs, nausea, spotty face and cramping a week before AF. So i would test and always a bfn.

Fingers crossed for us all, lateness is a good sign


----------



## Neon_Star

As AF potentially nears anyone fancy symptom spotting with me?

Cd30 and I've been up all night with pretty intense AF style cramps. My nipples are a little sore and my body is aching all over, especially my legs and back. Inconclusive as to whether it's AF coming or not but I'm praying for a miracle now!  

Anything to get excited about or is it the clomid playing tricks again?


----------



## shoefairy

Fingers crossed! Mine started yesterday morning. So fed up!


----------



## lilac789

I'm on CD28. Sore nipples and achy legs. Not sure when af is due! My only worry is that the consultant didn't give me any provera for if I don't get AF.  He said being on 100mg clomid I shouldn't need the provera now. I'm very sceptical!


----------



## Neon_Star

AF arrived today. Devastated is an understatement and trying to hide my upset/ vomit inducing period pain  on holiday from my husbands mother and aunt is possibly the most horrendous experience to date. I can't go in the pool nor drink coz of the pain killers, let alone sit up properly without crouching from the pain. They are starting to get annoyed at me for not joining in but I dont feel like I should have to justify myself on a hugely private matter. They wouldn't understand anyway. I keep saying I'm notf eeling well and leaving it at that but they can see I've been crying. I know for a fact I'd just be the subject of gossip in the family.

What worst is she's decorated a room in her villa for the grandkids and mentions it 10 times a day saying why aren't we getting on with it. Or saying things like other people's kids will be like ours, picking out outfits, saying what she will do in the 6 week school holidays etc. At dinner last night she even started picking out baby names. I'm finding it hugely overwhelming to deal with. What can I say to them?! What other excuses can I make? Thing is I really can't hide here.

In addition to all of this, this is now my last clomid cycle before I have to have surgery. I'm so scared that this is the end of the road. If clomid doesn't work for me and I was ovulating before, then there must be something else wrong despite the consultant insisting we are both healthy.

I really feel like a failure.


----------



## foxglove

So sorry neon star. I. Are off clomid and got pregnan the month after stopping- apparently that's not unusual so much consultant told me. Could you hold off for a couple of months? Have you been using preseed or similar as I realised my cm was lacking and I know clomid can cause dryness xx


----------



## Neon_Star

We've been using conceive plus and having sex every 2-3 days throughout my cycle. I don't know what it is but nothing seems to work, I've tried everything from acupuncture to dieting.

As soon as my last clomid cycle finishes (if it doesn't work) I'm having a laparoscopy so I think I'm going to be out for the cycle after that over my ovulation time.

Ugh I feel so frustrated and depressed that I can't give my husband the family he wants. It's such a huge strain.


----------



## shoefairy

Oh Neon Star I feel the same way as you and there really are no words except do know that you're not alone and you're not the only person to feel that way. Big hugs


----------



## lilac789

Oh neon star. Big hugs. You are not a failure.  It's so hard to begin with without the added pressure of family.

The pressure for me got too much from my aunts and uncles and cousins. In the end, the ones who pestered me the most,  I told.

I just said that it's not that easy for some people to get pregnant and that it wasn't like we weren't trying. For me, telling them has made things so much easier. I did the think it would make it worse but they have stopped mentioning it.
II hope the pain subsides soon. Hopefully the laporoscopy will shed some light on things for you.

I'm on CD33.  No sign of AF and 3 pregnancy tests say BFN.  Consultant said I shouldn't need provera now I'm on 100mg clomid but I do still have a round from my last 50mg cycle. I think I might take them to kick start this round if nothing by CD35.  Going to try and ring the hospital tomorrow to find out what to do if I have cycle.


----------



## lilac789

Well... AF arrived today


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah lilac  damn AF. Any chance of you feeling positive that 100mg has made you ovulate? And generated a cycle?

Neon Star, so sorry for you too being away etc. I agree with Lilac, the relief you'll feel if you talk to the family about it will be immense. The comments will all stop immediately, and they might even be very supportive xxxx


----------



## lilac789

Haven't had any symptoms of ovulation this month. Until I get blood results I won't know for certain.

I know yelling my family has really helped me. Instead of badgering me like they used to they are now very supportive. There hasn't been any family gossip that I know about but, to be honest, I don't care if they are gossiping!


----------



## Neon_Star

So it got to the point where my husband told his mum the truth in confidence because she started getting v insensitive and was visibly upsetting me, so he thought she would lay off me by telling her. She even went routing through my bag to look for evidence of my painkillers because she thought I was lying about not being able to drink because of them, she thought I was pregnant. Then I spent the night being constantly ridiculed with cheap digs across the table and now the whole family knows. I feel utterly humiliated and I can't wait to come home. 

I can honestly say my relationship with my mother in law is over and I won't be seeing her as long as I draw breath. Very disappointing but this whole experience has been a hellish nightmare and just at the time I needed to relax I feel more stressed and upset than ever


----------



## lilac789

Big hugs neon. I am appalled. I can't believe she went through your bag! I hope your husband is being supportive. We're here for you if you Nedd to rant! Try to relax and enjoy the rest of your holiday. Hie ling do you have left? Can you avoid them at all? Go on trips or to the beach without them?


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi Lilac,

I'm back in the UK now thank god! Me and my DH have discussed it and we've decided to avoid his mother all together. My trust has been completely broken and she's betrayed our confidence, so she's made her bed and she can lie in it.

As for me I'm taking my last lot of clomid. I'm praying for a miracle!

How is everyone?


----------



## Posie

Hi Neon

I've not taken Clomid but have lots of experience of TTC and endo, and just wanted to reassure you that no more Clomid & endo doesn't necessarily mean the end. We never even made it to try Clomid as I was told by my consultant it can make endo worse, went straight to IVF (which can bypass some of the endo issues) and while it seems scary and has been tough, it can work. 

Hope it all works out for you and that your MIL from hell realises what she's done eventually.
xx


----------



## lilac789

Big hugs neon. Glad you're back home now and away from her. I would take the same approach as you and avoid her. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

I rang docs yesterday to see if they could acts my bloods after the consultant told me they could and guess what... they can now access the results but there was nothing there for July   So I'm still in the dark as to whether or not I'm ovulating. Just finishing taking round 5 sp fingers crossed for this month. I've now got 4 weeks off work to relax and I'm off on holiday on Monday for a week


----------



## Neon_Star

Thank you Posie for your kind words. I'd be happy with an answer to the pain atm and I'm positive it's affecting my fertility. It's been going on so long and none of the docs I've seen believe me and told be the surgery is unnecessary. If there's nothing wrong with me like they keep insisting, why am I in agony every month and why hasn't the clomid worked! I pray either way I get pregnant or the surgery works.

Thanks Lilac. Have a wonderful relax on holiday!!! Try not to think about it (easier said than done I know!) and you can give yourself the break you deserve.

I missed 2 days taking my tablets this month coz of the stress. I did take them all but I'm a few days out so I hope that it won't have had a detrimental effect.

Xxx


----------



## Neon_Star

I feel like this is the dumbest question on earth seeing we've been ttc for nearly 3 years... But as its my last cycle of clomid and it hasn't worked yet I feel I must have missed something blindingly obvious. Getting pregnant seems so easy for other people! So here goes...

What can I do to maximise my chances of getting pregnant this cycle?

I'm really worried as I'm FULL of a cold, I normally get ill when I'm run down even after a 2 week holiday :/ I've been taking over the counter decongestants, lemsip etc and I hope it won't have a detrimental effect? It's cd 10 for me and I don't ovulate til around cd 21 so hopefully that won't effect my chances?

Any advice or tips welcome!


----------



## shoefairy

No decongestants as they dry up your CM! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lilac789

I would agree. No meds unless absolutely necessary. Personally, I would avoid alcohol and drink pineapple juice and take vitamins and folic acid. I'm trying not to stress about it and just dtd every couple of days. If I'm unsuccessful by Sept then it's ivf for us. I just keep thinking that at least if the clomid doesn't work there is another option x


----------



## foxglove

Neon I don't think having a cold will effect your chances only may make you not want to dtd!! I have heard that having cold can help as your body is too busy fighting the cold and won't attack embryos implanting etc. x


----------



## L21

Neon - a cold wont affect your chances but stay off the meds. Personally I would limit caffeine, avoid alcohol, eat whole milk dairy products in first two weeks of cycle (to help your follicles grow), then try brazil nuts and a generally healthy diet. xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Girls,
Hope you're all doing ok! Hope you're having a lovely holiday Lilac.
Neon, I'm so sorry you had such an awful time with you MIL. Glad your OH is supporting you in keeping your distance. Has she been in touch since your holiday to apologise?

CD19 for me and all the usual Ovulation cramps etc so hopefully thats a good sign. I've Ov'd CD 19/20 each cycle so this month ties in too.
Never any sign of CM though, which is frustrating as it is so important. Preseed it is :/
Feeling the pressure this month!!xx


----------



## lilac789

Having a lovely holiday thanks ac. Trying not to worry about conceiving and just relaxing. First time I've had a drink in months! The hot flushes are a million times worse she it's 30 degrees in Lanzarote though! 

Fingers crossed for us all this month x


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks for your support and suggestions everyone! Had my pre surgery assessment this week, trying not to panic!

Sorry about the hot flushes lilac, I also found it hard in the summer heat on hol. I found myself standing in front of the fridge lol!

According to my app my ovulation window is open... Fingers crossed


----------



## foxglove

Lilac the week I conceived was the week I decided to relax and have a drink!!


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi all,

It's been a tough week already. My childhood friend has just announced their pregnancy and one of my best friends has literally just given birth within the last hour. I'll be honest I feel sick to my stomach with jealously. It's really weird, this whole ttc business feels like it's brought the worst out in me- I've never experienced such negative, conflicting and guilt rendering feelings before. I feel like a terrible person for feeling this way but part of me thinks I have a right to. After all I've tried everything I can think of to succeed and find it so unfair it comes so easily to others, yet I'm here 3 years later and nothing has changed... Except awful symptoms from fertility meds and being made to feel like I'm exaggering by doctors about our situation. It's only going to get worse as more of my friends get married and move on in their lives.

I just think that me and my hubby have had years on them and we still have gotten nowhere. I'm feeling v stressed about the surgery too, I'm having awful nightmares.  I'm keeping busy with work and burying my head in the sand a bit... As every month goes by it gets more and more painful. Not just symptoms wise but feelings wise.

Argh, just wanted to vent.


----------



## Leahdawn7

Hey there, 
Can I join your group please   I am about to start my first round of Clomid tomorrow, as my period started today so day 1 of Clomid starts tomorrow!! 
My names Leah, I'm 27 and been trying to conceive for 3 years now, I've just had a laparoscopy which removed cysts and blockage in my tubes which I got the all clear from now  I first started my problems when I was 21 with blocked tubes then which they cleared and left me to fend for myself pretty much with little knowledge of what had happened. But now I've been going through the IVF side of things, I choose to have the laparoscopy done before I started to check my tubes, even though my dye test came back clear and I ovulate fine I was sure something was wrong, so they did the op and removed the cysts and blockage again and to which my Dr recommended I try Clomid for 6 months then if nothing happens I can start IVF, but I have to pay for the treatment due to my partners daughter living with us. So I'm hoping this works  
So first day of Clomid tomorrow


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi leahDawn, welcome to the Clomid group!! Biggest good luck to you for cycle 1 xxx

Neon, sorry you were having such a tough one yesterday. Close friends & baby news is never easy


----------



## lilac789

Hi leah and welcome 

Neon soory you had a hard time. keep your chin up.

I'm back from my holiday and off to have bloods done today. Let's hope they don't lose them this time.


----------



## Neon_Star

Has anyone else experienced extreme fatigue after ovulation? I'm pretty sure i ovulated 3-4 days ago coz I experienced quite noticeable ov pain. For the last 3 days I've been exhausted, the day after I think I ovulated i had to go to bed at 6.30pm. Is this a new clomid symptom perhaps? I'm not sleeping all the way through the night either, getting up a couple of times. I normally do this but this tiredness is quite ridiculous!


----------



## foxglove

Hi neon - yes I get this I think it is normal - I think it is the rise in progesterone. I got it more on clomid too x


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks foxglove. My ov symptoms feel very heightened this time around. I had prominent ov cramping and then the fatigue (which I'm still feeling). Now I know I've ovulated I've got sensitive nipples which I've felt for about 4 days. I've been terribly irritable and moody today too which isn't like me, I don't tend to get pmt moods. Hopefully all this will be my progesterone level being high to help implantation this time! I'm also starving all the time but I'm chalking it up to comfort eating. I've got another 8 days til I think my AF arrives so for now I'm going to keep busy and try not get my hopes up! 

Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## lilac789

Fingers crossed neon. All sounds positive. 

I thought I was having some ov cramps this month but I just had a phone call from the doctors. No ovulation this month. Progesterone was only 3.  docs want me to have a blood test every week until my next period.


----------



## Neon_Star

I'm so sorry Lilac, huge hugs! It's positive they are closely monitoring what is going on though which must be a little comfort rather than being in the dark. Hang in there   Xx


----------



## lilac789

Thanks neon. Felt really down about it all today. I just feel like it's too little too late. I'm back at the hospital on 2nd September and was told we'd be referred for ivf if we still had a BFN.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah lilac im sorry to hear that. Although my Day 21 results twice showed no ovulation but day 28 showed positive for ovulation so don't despair! It could just be too early for you to be tested on 21.

I too have been feeling pretty down. It's hard to stay upbeat and optimistic as the months go on isn't it?
My CBFM hasn't shown a peak at all this month so not sure if I've ovulated...I know Ov sticks aren't recommended with Clomid anyway but it's been accurate for all the other months...
Although i have got really sore boobs and all signs AF is on its way *sigh* 

I've been pretty slack this month in terms of healthy eating and alcohol! So I wouldn't be surprised if no luck this month. I've had 3 weddings so I've just tried to forget about it all and relax about everything... 
Always harder when the end of the month approaches!
X


----------



## Neon_Star

I agree with AC lilac, when my cycles were really out of whack they did 2 blood tests, one on cd21 and one on cd28. The cd21 test showed no ov, practically nil and the cd28 was boarder line that i had ovulated. So I may have ovulated during that week on that cycle. That's when I got offered the clomid to give my ov a boost. You may not be out yet!!! Xxx


----------



## lilac789

Thanks ladies. I was having day 21 and day 28 tests done on 50mg and neither showed ov. 
In July i had my day 21 test done and it got lost/damaged en route to the lab. I rang around for results and finally found this out. I told my GP and they said they would also put their labels on my blood, alongside the ones that the hospital gave me so that if it happened again they would be informed and could get me back in for another test.

I think what's happened is that the GPs have got this most recent result back and a GP has looked at it and ordered me to have more tests done after seeing my result, not reading my previous notes and not realising that I have been referred to the hospital and am receiving treatment.

I'll go and have them done but I don't feel optimistic. 

Only one more round of clomid before my next hospital appointment and, fingers crossed, our IVF referral.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

There is a good chance 100mg will have worked so don't give up hope for your CD28 results lilac!fingers crossed for you xx

Well....AF arrived tonight as expected  
The timing was almost comical as two close friends both announced theyre pregnant today! 3rd child for each!! And both 'apparent' accidents!?!
Thankfully both announcements were on ******** groups so I was able to text a joyful congratulations, while having a little cry.
Cycle 5...here I go...


----------



## Neon_Star

Oh god AC that really sucks, huge hugs! It's one of those things isn't it, grit you teeth and smile. I really hate how people throw the word accident around. Fingers crossed for 5!  

Lilac I'm so sorry you've been messe about so much, hopefully the frequent tests will speed up the treatment for you hopefully and give you some options/answers.

I've just been to docs. As I said a few weeks back I had a stinking cold and the dry cough hasn't gone away 3 weeks later. I have been quite breathless so went to docs who said I had a high temperature and inflamed ears. So now I'm on antibiotics. I did check they wouldn't effect my fertility (or the surgery) as I'm now at a critical point in my 2ww (7 dpo). If I can't get a BFP when conditions are optimal I'm not holding out hope coz I feel rough and bloody hot. Only time will tell, 1 week til AF is predicted to arrive!


----------



## foxglove

Neon- hope you feel better soon - anti biotics shouldn't make any difference. I have had 2 bfps and both times I felt crap during the 2ww and had sore throats, colds etc....


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all...can i join the chlomid gang please! 

Af due monday...scan at lwc tues and counselling as single n using donor sperm. ...ready for iui eith trigger and progesterone pessaries! 

This will be my first iui and experience of medications...to be honest im alittle nervous...

Usuallu have 25 day cycle and opk positive on day 14/15 so short lp....im wondering will ov day change or do they pick the scan date then get u triggering or do they wair for the opk?

Thanks xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Bluestone,
I'm afraid I dot know anything about trigger shots and IUI etc just yet.....still at the Clomid and ttc naturally stage with IVF decisions to be made from Sept

AF is really tough this cycle! So painful and so so heavy.. Never had it like this before 

I did meet someone today who conceived on their 5th cycle of Clomid! so that gave me such a boost!!
Hope you're all ok!xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi Bluestone, welcome.

I too am not up to IUI yet but the clinic told me if this last cycle of clomid fails, I have to have a laparoscopy then will move on to IUI. I'm dreading it if that's the next step as I found the clomid side effects tough to deal with!

Sorry you're in pain AC, huge hugs. I've been driving myself mad googling about success on cycle 6 but it doesn't look good! x


----------



## foxglove

Just to say girls that I have found clomid much worse than any other of the ivf type drugs so if you do end up there don't worry. Hopefully clomid will work though or even coming off the clomid will kick start you which it did me. Afm waiting for af next week - following miscarriage - then have to decide if to go back on clomid or not!! Then iui November x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Oh foxglove so so sorry to hear you've been through a mc. Xxx


----------



## Neon_Star

My dear fertility friends,

As soon as I posted this morning, having no symptoms whatsoever at 10 dpo I caved out of sheer frustration and tested with an Internet cheapie. There was a practically invisible line, I could bearly see anything. So out of sheer desperation that I could see something I used an £1 asda test I had lying around. A faint but more definitive line appeared.... So I've rushed out to buy a clear blue digital test and there it was in writing pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! 

I can't tell you how shocked I am, it doesn't feel real. I was gearing myself up for my surgery scheduled for next week so it's all a bit strange to get my head around!!!

It goes to show that even on a 6th and final round of clomid that miracles can happen.

I'm going to stay on this thread and keep in touch. Love to you all xxx


----------



## foxglove

Fantastic news neon xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Oh Neon!!!! this is fantastic!!   Xxx
So delighted for you. Enjoy every second of this amazing time x


----------



## poppy05

Ah neon im very pleased to read your wonderful news, as this boards mod i read everyones posts daily, and its lovely to read this news today, congratulations hun 


poppy xx


----------



## Sparklestar

Neon_Star - congratulations!!   SO happy for you. I log in to the board every now and again to see how everyone is getting on, and am so pleased to see good news again. Keeping everything crossed for everyone else - you never know when it may happen.


----------



## Posie

Congratulations Neon star! I jut checked back in and did think your symptoms sounded early preg-like    Hope it all goes well xx


----------



## Neon_Star

Thanks everyone!  

I've spent the last few days in a bit of disbelief and worry because I got the BFP 4 days early. I went to docs on Monday (by which time I had 9 positive tests) and the Drs urine test was negative. So that was a bit of a curve ball. But the doc did say their tests are v poor compared to those you can buy. She told me to wait til AF definitely didn't show up. Today was AF day - thankfully was a no show and I got another positive home test which showed up straight away and wasn't faint. I've been trying all week to get hold of the fertility clinic to advise me what to do next given I've been on clomid but I can't get through to the consultants secretary for love nor money! My GP advised me that you self refer yourself to the antenatal service via the GPs reception ladies, not through the actual doctor. Didn't get any information when I had my appointment, I don't know what I expected but it wasn't that!


----------



## foxglove

Neon fingers crossed- low dose aspirin and cyxlogest are what I went on when got a positive - the cyclogest isn't proven to necessarily help but won't hope- clinic should prescribe x


----------



## AC_Hopeful

wow..headache today like I've never ever had before! Right across my eyes, painkillers not even touching it!  Never usually get headaches at all!
CD9 for me. We're off on holiday on Saturday which hopefully ties in with ovulation time..

Hows everyone else getting on?

Any thoughts on having the odd drink on holiday? do you think it really has a detrimental effect?xx


----------



## foxglove

I got pregnant the ovulation week I decided to have a few drinks!!


----------



## lilac789

Wow neon! Amazing news. Big hugs and fingers crossed for a smooth pregnancy. I bet you are over the moon! So pleased for you. 

Afm I'm on CD36. No symptoms and no sign of AF. Still getting the horrible hot flushes  Latest I've waited for AF. I gave in a did a test but was negative. 

AC I drank on holiday. I decided to enjoy myself! Didn't get ridiculously drunk or anything but it was nice to have a glass of wine with a meal and a cocktail afterwards.


----------



## L21

Congratulations Neon-star! Definitely get to your clinic for a hcg blood test to check your levels and that they rise.

x


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies about to start first cycle of clomid tomorrow day 2 to 6. My consultant has said that I need to go in at day 21 for blood test. Is this necessary I already ovulate naturally? Not been offered any scans.

Thanks
Gemma


----------



## lilac789

Hi gem32, I think this is just standard procedure so they can check the clomid is working by measuring the progesterone levels.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Gem32
Yeah you might as well go for the blood test as they can monitor how effective the Clomid is and wether te dosage is right for you.

How are you Lilac? Any more symptoms?xx


----------



## lilac789

No symptoms ac... other than hot flushes! Now on day 41! Think I'll test again tonight but think it will be negative as progesterone was only 3 this month. I'm back to see the consultant on the 2nd September so hopefully will have ivf referral.

How are things for you ac?


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Fingers crossed for your next test.. But 2nd Sept isn't too long to wait, hopefully they'll get a speedy referral for you.
Cd15 for me... CBFM hasn't shown a peak yet so I'm hoping it'll show ovulation around CD19/20 as that'd tie in with previous cycles.
Struggling a bit this cycle...
Pregnancy news seems to be coming in from everywhere with family /friends! Mostly 2nd/3rd children!
DH and I are on holiday embracing independence!
Feeling a bit overly sensitive I think...DH keeps pointing out all the tired stressed parents with crying kids....it's almost like he feels as tho implying "see...thank god we don't have that" will make me feel better....
It doesn't ....and in total contradiction to that I keep seeing all the couples walking hand in hand with bouncing babies in a sling!
I need to not let this get to me and stay positive! Especially as we should be dtd as much as possible!xx


----------



## Gem32

Thanks ladies will get the blood test done. I'm nervous but excited to start first clomid tablet tonight. I'm hoping I don't get many side effects and struggling to keep positive at the moment as don't think the clomid is going to work for me 

Best of luck with your cycles


----------



## lilac789

Well test said negaitve as expected. Haven't even been able to take round 6 of clomid. Was told not to take provera while on 100mg as that should have been enough to to kick start cycle. Even phoned the consultant's secretary who spoke to the consultant and I was told not to take any clomid until I have a bleed or visit the clinic,  whichever is sooner.

I hope you are managing to relax on your holiday AC! I'm sure your dh is trying to make you feel better. Just try to feel a and enjoy yourselves. Just try not to stress about ttc!

Good luck gem32. Hope you get a score over 30 on your test.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah good luck Gem32... There were quite a few women in this group that got BFPs on their 1st or 2nd cycle so you've every reason to feel positive!!xx

So Sorry 100mg hasn't worked for you lilac. Any talk of going to 150mg in the wait before starting IVF? Hope you get some explanation / plan when you visit the clinic.X


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Good luck for tomorrow Lilac. Hope you get a plan in place xx

CD21 for me today and my Clear Blue fertility monitor has shown 'Peak' yesterday and today so I have been in full DH seduction mode 

Hope your first cycle has been ok Gem32 and no side effects xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi ladies,

So I've had my appointment at the clinic today. No more clomid!

We have now had our ivf referral  The waiting list is around 16 weeks. I'm not having any other treatment in the meantime as my test results showed that I haven't responded to the drug at all. Progesterone has only been 3 or 4 on my blood tests.

We did discuss other options eg higher doses of clomid and IUI both of the which the doctor thought would be a waste of time. Fingers crossed for a speedy appointment date 

Even though I'm not taking clomid any more I'll still stay active on this thread. 

AC... finger crossed this is the cycle


----------



## Gem32

Best of luck with the ivf appointment lilac fingers crossed it ll be a short wait for you.

First cycle has been ok so far thanks AC. I had a headache for a couple of days but no hot flushes or mood swings. Had a couple of ovary twinges but on my left side which is my blocked tube. Do the side effects continue or worsen through the month? Took my last tablet Sunday.  I'm not sure whether to use opks or just try and relax this cycle.


----------



## lilac789

Hi gem,

I found the ovary twinges got worse around ovulation time, although I never actually ovulated! I had hot flushes and these tended to continue throughout the month. I took my last clomid tablet in July and am still,  having hot flushes!

I used opks the first two months but I got false positives so I stopped using them so that I didn't get my hopes up and I just relaxed and tried not to stress about ttc.


----------



## foxglove

Gem my symptoms got worse at ovulation time too- well just before- stomach cramps etc- I'm now off the clomid though and still have them so not sure if it was the clomid or not. Am thinking of going back on next month as my cycle seems to have gone longer again and may just take for a month to give my body a kick up the whatsit!! I would recommend taking preseed when dtd - clomid can make cm dry up and not create a good environment for sperm. I have become an expert in ovulation kits but they do stress my dh out and he often has difficulty on peak days - I try to keep the results to myself but he can work it out when I suddenly jump on him lots lol x


----------



## littlemermaid

Hello!!!

I am new to the board but have been reading for the past few days, I'd like to join you all on this crazy journey!

We've been TTC for a year and were referred to a fertility clinic after a diagnosis of PCOS confirmed by an internal scan. Currently on CD19 on my first round of Clomid at 100mg days 2-6, it has really been a tough few weeks for me! 

I unfortunately got a really rough deal with side effects - terrible headaches, the hottest hot flushes, insomnia, nausea and awful mood swings. The mood swings have been the hardest to deal with, I've been highly emotional, down and anxious - so much so that I had been signed off work for 2 weeks. These side effects started on day 4 of the tablets and are thankfully settling down now - I'll be going back to work on Monday. So to say I've had the Clomid Crazies is an understatement! I thought this was a normal reaction from reading about it all but the nurse and consultant at Fertility Clinic have said a reaction to these extremes isn't the norm!

Having said that, my ovaries have responded really well! 

CD10 scan - no follicles of note
CD13 scan - 14mm follicle on right ovary
CD16 scan - 22mm follicle on right ovary "ready to go in next 24 hours"
CD18 scan - no follicle to be found, they think I ovulated CD17

Booked for a blood test on Tuesday (CD 24)to check Progesterone levels with results the following day to confirm if I ovulated.

Keeping my fingers crossed so tight for this first cycle to work as I don't fancy going through the side effects again :/ consultant had mentioned trying a different medication but now they've seen that my ovaries have responded well they'd rather me stick to this knowing it works.

Thanks for letting me share and hope we all get the results we're after soon!!


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hey LittleMermaid (love your screen name! )
Welcome to the Clomid journey! I'd wondered the other day about starting a new discussion...incase new Clomid users were put off by seeing 40+ pages to read through with this one and thought they couldn't join in!

What do you think?

Sorry to hear you've had a tough 1st cycle! Definitely sounds like you've had an extreme reaction to it all! But amazing that you're being monitored by scans every day?!? Thats more attention than anyone I've chatted to so far!
What time of day do you take the tablets?

It seems to be a general consensus that if you take it at night it helps with the side effects as you can sleep through a lot of them....

Everything crossed for you that you're lucky 1st cycle XX


----------



## littlemermaid

Hey!

I had flicked through the pages and then saw that a few new people had joined in so didn't feel intimidated.

From reading other posts I've realised I've been quite fortunate with the care I've received so far! The Fertility unit I'm with track the first cycle to check your response to the meds. If my blood result shows I successfully ovulated I won't be tracked for the next cycles if I'm not pregnant and need to continue with treatment. 

I took them at night after reading the advice from forums but I struggled lots with the hot flushes at night and feeling ill when I woke up. If I have to do another cycle I might try them daytime instead.


----------



## poppy05

Hey girls
welcome little mermaid


AC_hopeful, i usually let a thread get to around 50-60 pages before i lock it and start a new one,  ive been watching out for new people and they all seem to find their way into this thread, i could change the name of it if you like? clomid chatters? (new members welcome) ? i will leave it up to you girls to decide, it is after all your thread. 


poppy xx


----------



## babynumber

Just out of interest, does anyone else get 'twinges' before ovulation?

I always get 'twinges' but I never know if this is happening before or during ovulation.  Plus, I often (Mostly) never ovulate at all, but I always get these twinges.  

So annoying.  I bet its just my ovaries preparing to ovulate as it often moves from one side to the other over a few days.. but I guess I dont have any eggs to actually ovulate or the hormones are just out of sync.

Ive tried clomid about a dozen times over a few years and it mostly didn't make me ovulate.  

Even on a higher dose.

My problem now is age I think.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi baby number, I get really strong twinges from about CD15-22. And I've ovulated on CD20 each Clomid month.

How are your first cycles going littlemermaid & gem32?

I've been feeling really emotional for the past few days. Very tearful at the slightest thing. I think it's because I seemed to be having really strong symptoms, feeling a bit sick and awful headaches and I suddenly started imagining 'omg imagine this has worked!) But all those signs have gone completely.. I've tell tale spots on my chin that usually just mean AF is on its way. If it's the same as other cycles it'll arrive on Sunday. 

Ugh sorry to be down. Hope you're all ok!!xx


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing? Sorry to hear you're have strong symptoms AC Hopeful.  My first cycle has been ok. Not sure when I ovulated as haven't been using opks or temping as trying to relax. Have had a couple of flushes and twinges but all manageable guessing cos I'm on 50mg side effects are less.  I'm on countdown now for my usual pre period spotting to start. It drives me crazy I'm always hopeful it's implantation but deep down I know something not right with the spotting. Gynae doctor has said that clomid will sort it but only time will tell.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Well AF arrived just as I thought, but a day earlier than expected. Which explains my emotions over the past 3days!!and the spots!
I had been keeping everything crossed for this cycle.. In my daydreaming id really hoped I'd be cancelling my clinic appointment to discuss IVF on the 22nd. Never mind  

Cycle 6- here I go. Xx


----------



## beckybrown25

Hey everyone am new to this site.... currently on my 3rd month of clomid 50mg.. been lucky hardly any side effects and have been ovulating each month... me and my husband have been trying for a baby for the last 3 years with no luck referred by GP for more tests found out I have a septate uterus also slightly  high prolactin levels at times.. I've had a dye test which showed my tubes are fine and a d&c.. I have 1 month more on clomid untill I go back to see consultant hoping for a Big positive pregancy test before then... fingers crossed xxx


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hey Becky! Welcome to the group   Good to hear your experience of Clomid has been good so far!

Wishing every bit of luck this cycle!!xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm back for round two of clomid xx
Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## littlemermaid

Hi Ladies!

So i had the progesterone blood test and it showed that I had successfully ovulated on this first cycle which is great news! Since then the "crazies" settled down loads however I've had a lot of cramping, very sore boobs and what seems like normal PMS so have been driving myself nuts of is it pregnancy or af!?!?

I'm now on CD33 and 16dpo, had 3 BFNs but other than cramps and sore boobs still no sign of AF......so I'm in that weird place that we were in months ago before my PCOS diagnosis! I had naively hoped it would be a bit more clear cut now I'm on clomid - either pregnant or period!! 

Anyone had this same situation? Does it mean I'd maybe need to use provera again? Which seems weird when I have ovulated and produced progesterone! argh! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!? X


----------



## littlemermaid

Well I spoke too soon! AF here!

So in good news I ovulated and have had my first 32 day cycle in over a year!

So I'll be on clomid round 2 starting tmrw :/


----------



## lilac789

Sorry to hear af arrived little mermaid but at least you ovulated so don't be too down  at least you know the clomid is working for you


----------



## Wizzbang75

Hello Clomid group!!  Great to find people in same situation. Currently in the middle of first round of 3 months try at Clomid 50mg only. Not expecting too much, but worth a go before we embark on DD ivf in the new year. Hope everyones doing ok. Good luck to all  . Xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all 

I'm currently on cd 6 and started clomid on cd 3. This is my second round of it. Just a question and its a bit tmi!
I have an load of ewcm just wondering if I should start testing? Surely far too early?


----------



## Gem32

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well. 

Any advice on how to deal with symptom spotting in 2ww. I'm constantly googling my symptoms I'm trying myself mad. I'm 10dpo today and been having af like cramps for past few days keep going to the toilet to check for af but so far no spotting. This is unusual for me as I normally spot up to 10 days before my period but started vit b6 to help with the spotting. Gave in yesterday and tested by bfn


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi ladies,
CD10 for me. Had appointment at the clinic yesterday and he's given me another 3months of Clomid but also put us in the diary for IVF with ICSI at Easter. He said once we're in the diary it's easier to move us forward if after Christmas we feel ready to just go for it..

I was surprised at him telling me to continue Clomid as I thought the max was 6cycles, but he said the stats  do show an increase in success up to a year on Clomid.

Been a stressful/emotional few days between DH & I... Mainly because I hoped we wouldn't get as far as IVF conversations.. But here we are...absolutely everything crossed for the next 4 cycles!!

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## Wizzbang75

Morning all!

Gem32 how you getting on?  Hope AF is keeping away. I'm not far behind you, I'm 5dpo and only just getting over the ovulation pains!! Wowzers wasn't expecting that, but hopefully means things were happening that haven't been before. Am right with you on the symptom spotting, every single month I tell myself I'm not going to, but its so hard not to isn't it, analyzing every pull and twinge!!
AC_Hopeful fingers crossed you get there in next few months, I know IVF seems yet another great big hurdle in this already massive horrendous journey we're on.   your dreams come true very soon x 

Afm according to my bbt I ovulated 5 days ago so   a good  egg went with it. Now that dreaded 2ww yet again


----------



## Gem32

Hi wizzbang75, af came cd30 but it looks like clomid has cured my pre period spotting so that's a good thing. Started cycle 2 last night hoping the side effects are as manageable as last cycle. I coped with the symptom spotting by deleting all the apps on my phone and banning myself from googling my symptoms. Fingers crossed that this cycle is the one for you wizzbang75. AC Hopeful,  keep positive my friend has just had twins after her ivf.


----------



## lilac789

Well after only 5 weeks I have had my letter to say I am now at the top of the ivf waiting list  Phoning on Monday to confirm we want to go ahead. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and that there will be some positive news here soon.


----------



## Eevee

Hi all, 

Well my experience of clomid hasn't been the best.
My first cycle I felt funny, I was really bloated all the time, had awful cramps and felt dizzy. To be honest I thought I was just being paranoid and that maybe it was working.

The second cycle which I finished last weekend sent me to a&e.
I couldn't breathe, was covered in hives (which are still going down) my blood pressure went sky high and so did my pulse rate. After a drip and tablets I'm fine now.

The consultant has said that I have to stop taking them because I'm hyper sensitive and it can make me worse.
It's such a shame and I dont want anyone to be put off as its a great thing  but I really urge you to talk to your doctor because it can happen. Xx


----------



## funkeehugh

I don't know if its the first round of clomid or miscarriage but Ive been doing ovulation tests the last three weeks and they all come up positive? Not sure whenAF gonna come -I dont think you can ovulate for that long?


----------



## Gertie150515

Hi,

I have been advised Chlomid will be my next step (Jan 2016), very nervous about side effects/unsuccessful.

Although I have a monthly cycle I have been told I do not ovulate (even though I have all the symptoms) 

Does anyone else suffer with this?

No matter what i read into for PCOS etc, I find it all very confusing?!?

xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi everyone,

I have started taking clomid this month too, this is my first cycle. I have not been offered a scan or d21 blood test either... They will be checking whether it is working for me from oestrogen and progesterone in weekly urine samples. So if the follicles grow but dont burst - how will they know? It will just look like I didnt ovulate and need a higher dosage, right?

Are you all using NHS clinics? I am, do you think it is worth asking for a scan?

By the way what staring dose did they give everyone? The gave me 25mg, but I have a suspicion that the standard starting dose is 50mg...  

Wishing you all luck and have a great day!

Thanks,
Lizzy.


----------



## stelmat

Hi ladies, can I come and join in please.  After 3 years my consultant has handed over the clomid so we are ready to go next cycle.  I'm currently on my first cycle since mc at the beginning of October, I have a feeling I've not ovd yet but I'm hoping it won't be a long cycle as I really want to get cracking.  I'm giving myself another 8 days to go then it is the doctors to induce a bleed as instructed by my consultant.

Hi Lizzy, I'm starting on 100mg and I get scans and bloods first cycle to check and see if it is working.  I'm with the nhs.


----------



## lilac789

Hi lizzie, I was with an NHS clinic and I was started on 50mg for 3 cycles before being increased to 100mg. I had a blood test on day 21 and day 28 to check progesterone. I was told that if progesterone was over 30 this confirmed ovulation had taken place. Unfortunately for me, my progesterone remained around 3 in all but one cycle where it rose to 23, but unluckily I never ovd with it and am now having ivf. I think the starting dose is also based on your blood test results. It may be that you just need a small dose to start off.

Fingers crossed for you stelmat and lizzie


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi everyone! Welcome to the thread Stelmat, Lizzie & Gertie!

Lilac how are you doing? Have you got a date for starting IVF yet?

Im currently CD25 and fully expecting AF to arrive within the next 7 days... I've consistently had 33 day cycles since starting Clomid..I felt Ov pains for a full week from CD13 - CD20 and dtd a lot!! so I suppose you never know!

I was monitored for the first 2 cycles with Day 28 blood tests then as Ovulation was confirmed both times they didn't feel the need to continue testing..

Wishing everybody lots of luck this cycle!xx


----------



## lilac789

Hi ac!  How are you doing? We have our group presentation appointment on Thursday! We also have a 121 appointment in 2 weeks where I have a scan and get my meds. Eek! I was told waiting list was 16 weeks but we have only waited 10!


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your replies! Yes, I guess you are right and it is very individual. And yet I cant help but feel a bit cheated, like I've been given a placebo, or rather homeopathy, instead of the real drug...

Stelmat, really sorry to hear about your mc  Hang in there, next time will be alright! And good luck with clomid! Let me know how your test results go! I wonder if I'm the only person who was asked to freeze my urine samples as home instead of getting blood tests like everyone else 

Lilac, I'm so sorry clomid didnt work for you! I'm glad you got lucky with the IVF waiting list though! I hope it works, fingers crossed and keep us updated 

AC, did your cycle become regular on clomid or was it always regular and just got a little longer? I'm curious 

Lizzy.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Hi Lizzy, so sorry for such a slow reply!

My cycles only became regular once I was on Clomid and it has been 33days each time! Before Clomid I only had about 3 periods a year! So I was on the pill for years to give me some sort of cycle.

CD6 for me, AF arrived last week as expected. 
On the same day got quite a shock when an IVF schedule came through the post! We've had our date through!!
Feb/March 2016. Such a surprise because at our last appointment we were told to come back in January for another chat about it all! I think we must've been given a cancellation slot?

In the meantime I stay on Clomid I assume!xx


----------



## Lizzy Fox

Hi AC_hopeful,

That's fantastic news, when is your IVF appointment? Does it mean they've put you on the waiting list before you finished with clomid? I thought they only did that after 12 cycles!

That's interesting that your periods became so regular, does it mean that you are always ovulation on the same day? Are you getting progesterone blood tests? 

Lizzy.


----------



## lilac789

Wow AC. That's great news!  Which clinic did you decide on? We had our appointment yesterday at QE and came home with 2 bags of needles and syringes. I start injecting on the 7th December.


----------



## AC_Hopeful

Ah wow Lilac that is so soon!! So are you already on the nasal spray? We are at QE too!! I need to arrange attending the group meeting and getting DH to deliver a fresh sample to the hospital.
We've been asked to go back to Hexham Hathor Clinic on Jan 13th to finalise paper work etc then i think we're due to start the last week of February. With egg collection date March 16th.

Lizzy, at our last appointment in September the consultant discussed Easter 2016 for IVF as that was the next space in his diary and by that point I would have been on Clomid for 1 year (I think the guidelines recommend 6months before exploring other reasons why it might not be working). Because we already knew there is a Sperm Count issue as well as my PCOS the consultant advised putting us on the list now, rather than waiting until a year was up then joining the waiting list..
Then it seems there was a cancellation so we've been moved forward which is great!(Although pretty scary)

I think I've ovulated around CD19/20 each month which would tie in with the 33day cycle xxx


----------



## lilac789

You either do nasal spray or injections. I opted for injections as the consultant said they always work but if you have sinus problems it can effect the nasal spray, or something like that! The group meeting was very interesting. I took lots of notes, mainly because that is how I remember things best. You will need to have a set of bloods done at the QE as well, as your DH doing sample. The sample has to be done on site so that it goes straight into the lab. There is another thread for people having treatment at QE here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=314843.0 Have a little look through ☺


----------

